# The Konoha Colosseum League 2010 Discussion thread.



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello guys, this is the discussion thread for the 2010 league season. Here, we'll discuss what rules and such we will casually implement for the tournament. Match ups and challenges and such will be posted here, as well as the score board .

*Update Section​*

- Check out the tournament tier list section of this post. I added Torune at 10 points. 

- I have the chart set up, just working out some kinks. 

- Made the "sign up" link much more noticeable. 

- Added the update section. Obviously, updates will go here. Be sure to check it out.



*The Rules*​

- The premise of this league is to present a passive and relaxing yet still competitive event for participants in this section. There is no dedication required to have a positive effect on this event. All one has to do is sign up, and when they feel like it - they will be awarded a match. 

- Wins and losses will be kept. A ladder will soon be built, and those with better records will go on to bigger things!

- The structure of this league will be changing, especially in its early days. For now merely join and go with the flow.

- The chapter cut off will ALWAYS be up to date of the English Scanalation. For instance, the Chapter cut off one week will be Chapter 399, and the next week it will be Chapter 400 (assuming that a new chapter was released that week)

- The community will make certain votes for tier list changes when an issue has arrived.

- This system will hopefully replace or enhance what practice matches are suppose to accomplish. A competitive match with out the risk of being eliminated from a Tournament. 

- This will also hopefully enhance the next few trial tournaments. Since new characters will be tested gradually over the course of time, the community will have sufficient data on new characters long before a major tournament is put up.

- The scoreboard will be kept for everyone to see. Divisions or conferences may be put up. Make sure to check this thread every now and then to see any updates.

- To issue a challenge, merely state your interest. There will be multiple ways of finding an opponent. Sometimes you will randomly face someone, sometimes you will challenge someone, and sometimes you may be even voted to face someone. 

- Traditionally, you will be able to make a new team every time you have a new match. Distance and location will usually be randomized. 


Any other questions or concerns, please ask away .


*The Tier list & its restrictions​*

- Sasuke's giant hawk is legal. 

- Hashirama and Tobirama are to be treated as humans. Please try to use the feats that they demonstrated in the manga. To clear any other confusion, Hashirama is able to restrict the powers of a Bijuu (like Yamato). 

- As you may know, our tier list may not always be the exact same as the "" here. So make sure to keep track of the updates here when you're making a new team. 

*The default tier list!​*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Tier List
Teams are by default 76 points.

58 - Legendary Kage
E

48 — High Kage
Jiraiya
Sasori
Kakuzu
Sage Naruto
Deidara

42 — Mid Kage
Killer Bee 
Orochimaru
Hebi Sasuke
Kazekage Gaara

36 — Low Kage
Harshirama 
Taka Sasuke 
Kyūbi Naruto (Part II, Three Tails)
God Realm Pain

30 — Elite Jounin
Base Jiraiya (No SM)
Itachi
Part II Kakashi
Demon Realm Pain
Animal Realm Pain

24 — High Jounin
Konan
Hachimon Gai
Chiyo
Yamato
30% Kisame (Fused form banned as well as ocean dome)
Part II Naruto (Part II, No Sage Mode or KN Tails)

20 — Mid Jounin
Tobirama
Fu
Sasori (Hiruko and true body only)
Old Sarutobi
Hidan
Pre-Skip Kakashi
Zabuza
Tsunade (no blood phobia)

16 — Low Jounin
Darui
Suigetsu
Jūgo
Asuma
Human Realm Pain
Hungry Ghost Realm Pain
Post Neji
Gaara (SRA)
Sick Kimimaro


12 — Special Jounin
Armless Orochimaru
Shī
Kabuto
SRA Temari
SRA Naruto (up to one Kyuubi tail)
Kidomaro
Post Shikamaru
Naraka Pain

10 — Elite Chūnin
Torune
Inoichi
Chouza
Post Kiba

8 — High Chūnin
SRA Sasuke
Sakon/Ukon (CS2)
Post Shino
Sai
Post Sakura
SRA Neji
SRA Choji
Chunnin Exam Gaara (Partial Shukaku)
Karin

6 — Mid Chūnin
Tayuya (CS2)
Hayate
Aoba
Lee (5 gates)
Gaiden Kakashi
Shizune
SRA Kankuro
Haku
Jirobou (CS2)
SRA Kiba
Chunnin Exam Naruto
Chunnin Exam Sasuke
SRA Shikamaru
Post Chouji
Taiseki

4 — Low Chūnin
Mahiru
Kakkou
Pre Shino
Dosu
Post Ino
Hinata

3 — High Genin
Zaku
Kiba
Demon Brothers
Rain Trio
Post Tenten
Izumo
Kotetsu
Obito

2 — Mid Genin
Iruka
Yashamaru
Pre Ino
Shigure
Konohamaru

1 — Low Genin
Tsurugi Misumi
Arkado Yoroi
Kin
Pre Sakura
Rin




​


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 






Match Directory​
M1 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M2 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M3 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M4 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M5 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M6 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

*CURRENT::*
*Chainer v. WPK (Was postponed by request until Tuesday - initiated)
*QUEUE::*
*Aggressor v. Shiranui (Both Teams Received, was scheduled from the original poll)
*ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi (Both Teams Received)
*Soloman v. Karma (Both Teams Received)
*Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor (Both Teams Received)
*BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster (Both Teams Received)
*e697 v. Koroshi (Both Teams Received)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*GK777 v. TheYellowFlash10 (Pending submission from TYF10)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*Kinjishi v. OS


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

space reserved for anal sex and such...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

space reserved for anal sex and such....


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you've reserved enough spaces. 

Working on a point limit, or is it normal?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm done reserving spots, just thought I'd give the mods a break .

Anyway, the point limits will be 76 TRADITIONALLY! There will be times when the rules will be different . For instance, there may be a week where only 24 point teams are allowed and etc.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd love to see what people can come up with only 24 points. Will it ever go higher than 76? *wants a Sannin team*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

Only time will tell.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 9, 2010)

In terms of challenging people, are we allowed to challenge anyone, despite win/lose record?


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I'd love to see what people can come up with only 24 points. Will it ever go higher than 76? *wants a Sannin team*


I have an idea, including Hiruzen the Sannin team would cost 140 points. I would play you if we both get 140 points. I bet you couldn't guess what team I would choose.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> In terms of challenging people, are we allowed to challenge anyone, despite win/lose record?



Sure thing. There will be different ways and stipulations in how you can challenge people.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

Edited in the current tier list for the league.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> I have an idea, including Hiruzen the Sannin team would cost 140 points. I would play you if we both get 140 points. I bet you couldn't guess what team I would choose.



If I had the Sannin + Hiruzen team.....

*orgasms*

Also, would this tournament allow boss summons? I don't think it's fair that Tsunade, whose boss summon is her best form of offense, has Katsuyu restricted, when other large-scale, borderline-boss summons are allowed, a la Animal Realm. I realize that's all that AR's capable of, but if it can use such big summons, I think it's only fair other characters are allowed to use theirs. After all, Katsuyu is the only summon Tsunade has displayed. Jiraiya and Orochimaru wouldn't be so heavily affected by banned boss-summons because they have a variety of toads to select from, and even Hydra form and Ma and Pa.


----------



## Rampage (Jan 9, 2010)

Liking this VBD


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Tsunade said:


> If I had the Sannin + Hiruzen team.....
> 
> *orgasms*
> 
> Also, would this tournament allow boss summons? I don't think it's fair that *Tsunade, whose boss summon is her best form of offense,* has Katsuyu restricted, when other large-scale, borderline-boss summons are allowed, a la Animal Realm. I realize that's all that AR's capable of, but if it can use such big summons, I think it's only fair other characters are allowed to use theirs. After all, Katsuyu is the only summon Tsunade has displayed. Jiraiya and Orochimaru wouldn't be so heavily affected by banned boss-summons because they have a variety of toads to select from, and even Hydra form and Ma and Pa.



It wouldn't be banned if it wasn't her best form of offense. Most characters banned moves are their best offensive one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

I realize that, but without Katsuyu, most think Tsunade isn't that much of a threat. Though the strength to kill in a single hit is deadly, most agree that she isn't going to connect hits because of the conception that she is "slow", and as a result, don't pay much mind if that was a key point in a strat that had her in it.

But I'll just see what I come up with, anyways.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I realize that, but without Katsuyu, most think Tsunade isn't that much of a threat. Though the strength to kill in a single hit is deadly, most agree that she isn't going to connect hits because of the conception that she is "slow", and as a result, don't pay much mind if that was a key point in a strat that had her in it.
> 
> But I'll just see what I come up with, anyways.



But that is why she is worth 20 points, and not 42. If you think Tsunade is bad, then you should ask to lower her price.


----------



## David (Jan 9, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> I have an idea, including Hiruzen the Sannin team would cost 140 points. I would play you if we both get 140 points. I bet you couldn't guess what team I would choose.



Pain.

And Pain would rape.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 9, 2010)

For the 1st and 2nd Hokage, do we just go by Edo Tensei feats with average human durability?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> But that is why she is worth 20 points, and not 42. If you think Tsunade is bad, then you should ask to lower her price.



I don't think she has the capabilities to be in the 42 tier, even with Katsuyu. Perhaps in the 30s, mid-high. But I'll just leave it off here, since I don't want to turn this into some huge controversy which tends to happen when I'm involved. 

It's fine as 20 points.


----------



## Kirabi (Jan 9, 2010)

We should have a draft of sorts


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> For the 1st and 2nd Hokage, do we just go by Edo Tensei feats with average human durability?



Basically. There isn't much else to go by.


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 9, 2010)

Daviddd said:


> Pain.
> 
> And Pain would rape.


I always wanted to see how Pain could be used, but you are correct .


----------



## David (Jan 9, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> I always wanted to see how Pain could be used, but you are correct .



With the amount of deserved hype he'll be getting within the next few months from my threads, you can leave him IC and he'd still be liable to win.


----------



## e697 (Jan 9, 2010)

58-Legendary Kage
E 

Wow I did not know you thought so highly of me VBD.


----------



## David (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ LOL

10char.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I don't think she has the capabilities to be in the 42 tier, even with Katsuyu. Perhaps in the 30s, mid-high. But I'll just leave it off here, since I don't want to turn this into some huge controversy which tends to happen when I'm involved.
> 
> It's fine as 20 points.



Considering Katsuyu can "tank every attack in the manga" I don't believe so.

You can thank your fellow Tsunade-Tards for that one.


----------



## David (Jan 9, 2010)

Well HM Jiraiya's boiling lava lake would kill her, that's for sure.

Now I'll stop with this spam (if it is), sorry VBD.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

I tell people to drop it, but they keep hounding me. Fine, I'll answer. 



Badalight said:


> Considering Katsuyu can "tank every attack in the manga" I don't believe so.
> 
> You can thank your fellow Tsunade-Tards for that one.



I don't think she can tank _everything_. She's just an incredibly great tank.



Daviddd said:


> She can't tank HM Jiraiya's boiling lava lake, that's for sure.



I don't think she can either.


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 9, 2010)

So LT, would you like to have a 140 point match with me?


----------



## On and On (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you VbD for using the updated tier list  Sweet





Obviously there won't be reserves, right? Teams will be changed from match to match?



Sanbi said:


> So LT, would you like to have a 140 point match with me?



I want a 140 point match,


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> So LT, would you like to have a 140 point match with me?



I'd _love_ one.

In fact, I'd give VBD nudes to make it happen.


----------



## On and On (Jan 9, 2010)

I call winner


----------



## Sanbi (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I'd _love_ one.
> 
> In fact, I'd give VBD nudes to make it happen.



Well, we both have out teams, so it can happen any time


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> I call winner



I'm sure that you'll vote for the right person in that event, judgie-wudgie. 



Sanbi said:


> Well, we both have out teams, so it can happen any time



 I look forward to it.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't whore yourself around.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

I was never serious.


----------



## Ra (Jan 9, 2010)

VBD is my hero.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 10, 2010)

Sign me up! Great job on this VBD + reps
One problem that may arise is if there are to many match ups occuring at once, is there going to be a cap or something to prevent this?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll only have 1 match at a time during the Davy Back Era. When it ends, I'll bump it up a few notches. This is meant to be passive, so it will never take priority over active tournaments.


----------



## Pyro (Jan 10, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Sanbi
> I have an idea, including Hiruzen the Sannin team would cost 140 points. I would play you if we both get 140 points. I bet you couldn't guess what team I would choose.





> Pain.
> 
> And Pain would rape.




If we're going best 120 point team, SRA Gaara, SM Jiraiya, sound 4, and support.


----------



## David (Jan 10, 2010)

Pyro said:


> If we're going best 120 point team, SRA Gaara, SM Jiraiya, sound 4, and support.



Sound 4 for barrier?

Shinra Tensei, absorption.

HM Jiraiya? Asura Realm Asura Mode solos.

SRA Gaara? Shinra Tensei, Deva Realm flies, Asura Realm flies, Animal Realm overpowers, Hungry Ghost Realm can see chakra in sand and absorb.

Any attack attempting to hit would likely be futile thanks to shared vision & summon away.


----------



## Kirabi (Jan 10, 2010)

Daviddd said:


> Sound 4 for barrier?
> 
> Shinra Tensei, absorption.
> 
> ...



Would you stop the Pain wanking?

Anyway I thought of doing a draft where we only had a limited number of each character and each strategist drafted about 100-120 point teams, and only 76 points (or more by special arangment) of them could be used in matches.


----------



## Gigantor (Jan 10, 2010)

So in other words... Expanded reserves?


----------



## Panos (Jan 10, 2010)

Unrestrict my Hawk and my MS.


----------



## Shay (Jan 10, 2010)

Good morning!

This sounds like a great idea. I look forward to the opportunity to face you all in battle with my strategies. I promise to try and make them shorter. I shall accept all challengers.

Thank you for your time.
~Shay


----------



## e697 (Jan 10, 2010)

^Dude just put thank you for your time as your sig. And put good day above your avatar. Its annoying reading it every single time.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to say, I find Shaynringan's optimistic, cheerful nature nothing but refreshing.  Keep it up.


----------



## Panos (Jan 10, 2010)

e697 said:


> ^Dude just put thank you for your time as your sig. And put good day above your avatar. Its annoying reading it every single time.





Watchman said:


> I have to say, I find Shaynringan's optimistic, cheerful nature nothing but refreshing.  Keep it up.



          .


----------



## Chainer (Jan 10, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I have to say, I find Shaynringan's optimistic, cheerful nature nothing but refreshing.  Keep it up.



He made me do a double take this morning.

I wuz liek "Gratitude? In mah KC?"

But in all seriousness, it is quite nice. DON'T LET THE HATERS GET YOU DOWN, SHAYNRINGAN.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 10, 2010)

e697 said:


> ^Dude just put thank you for your time as your sig. And put good day above your avatar. Its annoying reading it every single time.



Can't deny I lol'd, but...



Watchman said:


> I have to say, I find Shaynringan's optimistic, cheerful nature nothing but refreshing.  Keep it up.



This, keep it going mate =D


----------



## Soul (Jan 10, 2010)

e697 said:


> ^Dude just put thank you for your time as your sig. And put good day above your avatar. Its annoying reading it every single time.



You can always avoid reading it, don't you think?


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a moody jackass and it doesn't bug me that much, not enough to say something about it at least. We have people like VBD  around it's nice to know that there's people at the opposite end of the spectrum.

That said, I was wondering if the league would be something constant or it would be done in seasons. I ask because if it were seasons there would be a cut off date for registration where as if it were just constantly on going people could join at any time they wanted. 

I also wanted to know about the frequency of matches like how sooon after I have a match would I eligible to have another one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> That said, I was wondering if the league would be something constant or it would be done in seasons. I ask because if it were seasons there would be a cut off date for registration where as if it were just constantly on going people could join at any time they wanted.


 Might be 3 months or it might be a year. It depends on how things are. Either way, there won't be a registration cut off.



> I also wanted to know about the frequency of matches like how sooon after I have a match would I eligible to have another one.



It will differ.


----------



## Rampage (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey VBD since i signed up first, im gunna be at the top of the table right?
even if every1 has the same points i want to be at the top, it will make me feel special

:ho


----------



## Candy (Jan 10, 2010)

so how do I join this?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 10, 2010)

, here you go


----------



## Candy (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks 

Or is is it to late to sign up?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's not too late to sign up.


----------



## Candy (Jan 10, 2010)

that would suck if it is to late


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2010)

Who would like to play in the inaugural event, and who would you like to face (obviously only people who have signed up)? This isn't first come first serve.


----------



## Ra (Jan 11, 2010)

I would like to fight that Atlantic Storm guy. 

I haven't fought him since we were noobs.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I have to say, I find Shaynringan's optimistic, cheerful nature nothing but refreshing.  Keep it up.





Chainer said:


> He made me do a double take this morning.
> 
> I wuz liek "Gratitude? In mah KC?"
> 
> But in all seriousness, it is quite nice. DON'T LET THE HATERS GET YOU DOWN, SHAYNRINGAN.





ChaosWeaver said:


> This, keep it going mate =D




I agree intensely. I've repped the guy a couple of times because his attitude and cheerfulness. 

How rare a specimen. Who wants to take a first stab at dissection? 

Seriously, keep it up. I'm sure everyone enjoys the nice guy.

And I'm waiting, Sanbi.


----------



## Shay (Jan 11, 2010)

Good evening, everybody!

Thank you all for your kind words. I didn't realize I was even a point of discussion until I walked back in here. I was not expecting much else then discussion about the league and I had been so intensely focused on my match.

You are all very kind and I most certainly shall not allow the "haters to get me down" ^^. WWND - What would Naruto do?  

I appreciate it and I shall certainly take the suggestion about my sig in consideration. Until then, as far as on topic discussion is concerned, I would be appreciative of the chance to participate in the inaugural event, however I personally believe that somebody less of a rookie and more of a mainstay or veteran would possibly be an appropriate selection. However if this attitude is not reflected elsewhere or is incorrect, please keep me in your consideration. 

Thank you all for your time and I truly wish you all the best this evening! Have a great night.
~Shay


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2010)

Who would you like to face?


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2010)

Rouge the Bat said:


> How rare a specimen. Who wants to take a first stab at dissection?
> 
> Seriously, keep it up. I'm sure everyone enjoys the nice guy.



I don't understand how he's so cheerful .

Shay, join the Dark Side 

We have girls.

Btw, VBD, how/when did you/"we" (BDers) come up with this idea, if you don't mind me asking?  Just asking out of curiosity .


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd want to fight whoever is considered by the majority to be the biggest favorite at making it to the playoffs, becoming number 1, and or generally dominating.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a dream.



*If you want to participate in the inaugural match, I would like for you to state who you would like to face. I would need a name for it to be considered, not just "anyone" *​


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I had a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you want to participate in the inaugural match, I would like for you to state who you would like to face. I would need a name for it to be considered, not just "anyone" *​



Karma, if he's not annoyed by the idea of a match with me.

And if he prefers not to and it's alright with you, I'd like to go up against you, VBD.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2010)

Well only mention people who have signed up of course. Gally hasn't.  .


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll ask him now.

*Edit:* Karma signed up .


----------



## e697 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lol I wasnt hating on you shyringan. It was a joke. I was just saying you dont need to do that everytime, but if you want to go ahead.


----------



## Shay (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello friends!

Perhaps I could face somebody like Atlantic Storm? His posts in the battledome were what inspired me to explore the KC.

I am posting via blackberry which is difficult. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 12, 2010)

I wanna face you VBD, havent had that oppurtunity in the KC yet. If not you, then Distracted, or Gally


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 12, 2010)

Everyone wants to face the big guns and get put back in their place


----------



## Soul (Jan 12, 2010)

I would love to face TOV or iCare; Rags is also an option.


----------



## David (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry for my lack of knowledge  but who is iCare, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dark0 (Jan 12, 2010)

I would like to fight and i don't care who or even what team I'm getting really antsy thinking about the next tourney.


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Everyone wants to face the big guns and get put back in their place



But that's why its fun. No fun going up against someone with little experiece or skill. Its exciting fighting your way back from a disadvantage



Daviddd said:


> Sorry for my lack of knowledge  but who is iCare, if you don't mind me asking?



Watchman


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 12, 2010)

I would like facing Flash even though he doesn't wanna face me.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 12, 2010)

TheYellowFlash10 said:


> I would love to face TOV or iCare; Rags is also an option.



I don't think we've ever faced off before, so it would certainly be interesting. I'd accept that challenge.


----------



## Distracted (Jan 12, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Who would like to play in the inaugural event, and who would you like to face (obviously only people who have signed up)? This isn't first come first serve.



I'm free to face anyone pretty much whenever.  Just make sure someone PMs me so I know about it first


----------



## Kirabi (Jan 12, 2010)

I think my epic match with Wildside needs a rematch


----------



## Chainer (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd like to face Atlantic Storm, TheYellowFlash10, or WolfPrinceKouga.

. . . Again.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 12, 2010)

I would really like to face Shiranui, Gally or Suu. Shiranui seems very talented, Gally pretty much is looked up to like a god to everyone part of the KC and Suu seems like a good strategists and I'd love to see how he uses Tsunade.


----------



## Gigantor (Jan 12, 2010)

Suu is a she, and she'll cock-slap you for forgetting it 

I have a simple dream to merely face DM, Roka, Gally or Esponer.


----------



## Watchman (Jan 12, 2010)

Gigantor, Suu is a guy.


----------



## Gigantor (Jan 12, 2010)

Fuck... Even have his msn, too... 

Eh, Sorry, got you confused with somebody else.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd be interested in facing LT or Suu.

Also, Suu is not a he or a she, Suu is too divine to be defined by such simple sexuality.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd like to face Chainer, Flash or TOV if I could get the chance.


----------



## Distracted (Jan 12, 2010)

Aww no one wants to face me, and Gally is considered God in the KC?  Damn, I really need to get more active in here cause that's just sad.


----------



## Jotacon (Jan 12, 2010)

Gally ain't no god. Stop spreading lies Aggresor.
I see I have got no challengers so far... . I would really like to take on Chainer, TOV or Distracted. I'd also like to go toe-to-toe with Flash, but we both still have a chance to fight in the DB, so I'll wait for that one.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd like to face Distracted, or The Comedian


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 12, 2010)

MP, ChaosWeaver, Daviddd or Shay would be cool to fight.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jan 12, 2010)

Esponer or Distracted would suffice for the time being.


----------



## Ra (Jan 12, 2010)

> Aww no one wants to face me, and Gally is considered God in the KC? Damn, I really need to get more active in here cause that's just sad.



Staff here has been getting on my nerves lately. (Deleting my ryoma, and placing it with fodder smilies).

I think I would like to take my frustration of them out on you.


----------



## Soul (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy shit, that's a lot of challengers 

@DM, Chainer, GoS, Jotacon: We can do it 
@Watchman:


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 12, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> I wanna face you VBD, havent had that oppurtunity in the KC yet. If not you, then Distracted, or Gally



Wait, I forgot I fought VBD in the 24 point tourney. So ill go for either Gally or Distracted

Gally because I still havent had the chance to face him after all the tournies we've been in, and Distracted since he seems to be some old school KC god


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok guys, that's enough suggestions now.

I'm going to take a bunch of match ups, and we're going to vote on what will be the inaugural event .


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to fight VBD or Blacksmoke or Gigantor.


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, I'd like to fight you, Cthulhu!
Hahaha 

I came up with a deadly and psuedo unique team. I can't wait to demonstrate it, I don't think I've ever seen it being used in the KC. 

Woooo~


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to fight anyone!

Im new in the KC, so Im a tad lost on some things, but i signed up, lurked for a while, and I want to try my hand at this


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 19, 2010)

Go to the prac match thread then, and ask for a match


----------



## e697 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do we ask for a match or do we just wait till you "call" on us?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2010)

Well both. The next few matches will be from that poll. But after that, we'll be back to square 1.


----------



## e697 (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright cool.


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 19, 2010)

Strats and rebuttals are up in the match, ready for voters


----------



## Chaos (Jan 20, 2010)

The idea is that all people that sign up fight all other people that sign up right?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2010)

Yo dudes, be sure to drop a vote in Distracted vs Nicks match.



Close match to judge


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Well both. The next few matches will be from that poll.


Will it be the ones with the 2nd, 3rd and 4th most votes or will it be random.

I'll try and get in a vote in the inaguaral match.


----------



## Shay (Jan 21, 2010)

A very close match, indeed, friends!

Show some support for your fellow strategists, maybe they'll be inclined to return the favor and vote against you in a match of your own someday! 

Posted my vote, you all should too  Thank you for your time, and stay smiling, everyone!
~Shay


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah the first match is done folks. Well, the next match is up .

Somethings I'd like to say.

- More important stuff will be put in the OP. I'm lazy and a bit busy - which is the main reason why things might be a little scrambled.

- The next few matches are set. They'll be from that poll that we took. After that though, we're going back to square 1 in terms of match ups.

- I already have everyones name put down on wordpad for the scoreboard. I just haven't posted it due to me deciding on what I want the format to look like. I might just put something plain in till someone gives me an idea to make it look fancy .

- The stats will be updated later today.

- More stuff regarding the tier list will be put up eventually.


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 22, 2010)

How many matches until the whole challenging and voting things starts again?


----------



## Distracted (Jan 22, 2010)

Great match Nick.  Considering the characters and Deva realms powers I'm surprised I manage to get it to a draw.

Either way, that is a great way to kick off this whole thing.  I look forward to a rematch in the future.


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 22, 2010)

Distracted said:


> I look forward to a rematch in the future.



Anytime man

Chiyo is an interesting character, in alot of cases she seems to be way stronger and versatile than her 24 point tier


----------



## On and On (Jan 22, 2010)

Do we get location & distance before or following making teams?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2010)

You get them after.


----------



## On and On (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah, okay. Stick with the team I PM'd you then


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't wait to get demolished by Suu


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 22, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> I'd be interested in facing LT or Suu.
> 
> Also, Suu is not a he or a she, Suu is too divine to be defined by such simple sexuality.



The second part made me lol.

I'll be waiting for a match. I suppose it's lucky that I don't have one now, since Exams are next week.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 22, 2010)

VBD, do we have an order for the matches that have already been set?  And thanks again for organizing all of this, it's definitely gotten off to a great start.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure VBD has the order set for the first few matches or so.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2010)

Sup guys, do you think Kirabi will need to be raised with his version 2? Or is it basically the same shit as version 1?


----------



## Kirabi (Jan 23, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Sup guys, do you think Kirabi will need to be raised with his version 2? Or is it basically the same shit as version 1?



For a second there I thought you were refferring to me...

I think he's fine where he is.


----------



## Shay (Jan 23, 2010)

Regards,

It is my belief that Kirabi requires no adjustment. He has shown really no difference in capabilities beyond what extreme near-top tier capabilities we already know he has. "Murdering everyone" an "Murdering everyone more better" are extremely similar, if that makes any sense. That is solely my interpretation.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2010)

Ill never refer to you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, Version 2 just seems to be stronger in terms of brute strength, but not really any faster.

Though it depends if its only a one shot deal. If he can stay in it for long stretches of time, he might need to be moved up.


----------



## Ra (Jan 23, 2010)

Umm...hell no to version 2.

If we allow version 2, then allow susanoo, KN4, chibaku tensei, KN6, and Bijuus


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2010)

why? Whats the difference between version 2 and version 1? Version 2 just has more power ~_~


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess it wouldn't hurt to throw my name into the mix...Is this where we sign up, or was there some other registration thingy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2010)

Into the mix of what?


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 23, 2010)

Is there a registration for this?


----------



## Ra (Jan 23, 2010)

> why? Whats the difference between version 2 and version 1? Version 2 just has more power ~_~



Isn't version 2 the seven tails state?


----------



## Ra (Jan 23, 2010)

I've scanned the manga and I had a misconception.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 25, 2010)

Why isn't Kirabi version two restricted? It's an indestructible entity that moves like a freight train and instantly mowed down someone whose _Shouten Clone_ was beating Team Gai at Taijutsu until _Gates_ were released. Ei scares me, but is there a consensus on his immunity to Genjutsu?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2010)

Indestructible?


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 25, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Indestructible?



Is the creature not similar and arguably more durable than KN4 and KN6? How would you kill it, VBD? I would assert that Kirabi in_ Version 2_ could defeat the Raikage alone despite the 16 point difference. Is the Raikage's _Shroud_ allowed to be turned to _Amatarasu_ trolling speeds? When his hair is spiked up?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2010)

They're both black, I'll give you that much.

KN4 and KN6 are not indestructible either.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, it will be interesting at least. I may be mistaken.


----------



## On and On (Jan 25, 2010)

Both strats up in Match 3.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't think he needs V2, he got HN3 somewhat recently didn't he? V2 just reminds me of KN4 and above. IMO it would require a price raise... if it's similar to KN4 then it can tank things like extended kusanagi, making it a pretty deadly mix of speed, power and defence.


----------



## On and On (Jan 25, 2010)

...what does the "N" in HNX and KNX stand for?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2010)

He got HN3 back somewhat recently. It shouldn't have been banned to begin with. 

V2 isn't anything like KN4 though. The reason why KN4 is so dangerous is because of its massive beams. All V2 does is make his clothesline more powerful +_+.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 25, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> ...what does the "N" in HNX and KNX stand for?



I originally thought it was Kyubi-Naruto-X 

but now I believe it's Kyubi-Number-X with the introduction of Hachibi and HNX shorthand.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Jan 25, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> ...what does the "N" in HNX and KNX stand for?


I take it to mean 'Number'


Violent By Design said:


> He got HN3 back somewhat recently. It shouldn't have been banned to begin with.
> 
> V2 isn't anything like KN4 though. The reason why KN4 is so dangerous is because of its massive beams. All V2 does is make his clothesline more powerful +_+.


So V2 doesn't give him any defensive advantages? If not then what is really the point either way? he's still got enough power with HN3 to smash anyone... I can't actually think of a defense that would stand up to it (bearing in mind he has raiton manipulation).

Just by the look of the shroud i _assumed_ it was similar to KN4 shroud in terms of increased piercing resistance, etc...

If it's just a case of more power then I don't really care... it won't make any tangible difference (until full kisame is added).


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2010)

Oyako Shinju said:


> I take it to mean 'Number'
> 
> So V2 doesn't give him any defensive advantages? If not then what is really the point either way? he's still got enough power with HN3 to smash anyone...


  Should you ban a move because you don't personally find it useful?



> I can't actually think of a defense that would stand up to it (bearing in mind he has raiton manipulation).


 Well Kirabi has been beaten plenty of times. So you should prob figure something out for your own good . 



> Just by the look of the shroud i _assumed_ it was similar to KN4 shroud in terms of increased piercing resistance, etc...


 You could make a case for it. Either way, no one tries to kill Kirabi by stabbing him +_+.



> If it's just a case of more power then I don't really care... it won't make any tangible difference (until full kisame is added).


 :ho


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure he's been beaten loads, I'm just meaning in terms of specific defensive techniques i.e. doton domu, kaiten, sand armour etc. I think he already has enough power to smash through those.

But yeah as above, do whatever. Should be fun when Kisame arrives.


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2010)

Am I on a waiting list? I'd be willing to fight random people, I'm itching to battle. 

 battle dome herpes.


----------



## Panos (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to fight BS.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Is there a queue? 

I would make one, but I can't really decipher the process in which people are being matched up.



Violent By Design said:


> If you want to participate in the inaugural match, I would like for you to state who you would like to face. I would need a name for it to be considered, not just "anyone"



My preferences in order:

Rouge the Bat
Outer Path
Sanbi
Mist Puppet


----------



## Pyro (Jan 27, 2010)

I wanna have a match in this. Is there like a list like there is on the practice match request thread?


----------



## Rampage (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to have a match with Atlantic Storm.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 27, 2010)

I need to vent. I would like a match.


----------



## David (Jan 27, 2010)

If we give Kirabi V2 and keep him in the 48-point tier or lower, I don't think I'll ever choose another character.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 27, 2010)

There isn't a queue for now. Most likely be having random match ups after a couple more.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> I need to vent. I would like a match.



I demand to face Kinjishi in a 76 point match immediately, pretty please, VBD.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for my match 

I want to fight either of these guys 
-Pyro
-Mist Puppet
-Kinjishi


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 28, 2010)

If were deciding matches now I'd life to currently have a match with either Dracule Mihawk, Nick, YellowFlash or Chainer.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll have a match with you Aggressor.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 28, 2010)

So is me vs Chainer going to happen before we start from square one or are we going to have to set it up?


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it is shay vs. akatsuki, it is the highest preferred matches first if I recall.


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm bored, I want a match.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 28, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I'm pretty sure it is shay vs. akatsuki, it is the highest preferred matches first if I recall.


I didn't ask if my next was next on the list, I was asking if it would happen before we go back to square one.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 28, 2010)

Do people who call matches have preference over people that have just signed up and don't care who they face?


----------



## Shay (Jan 28, 2010)

Regards,

I recall VBD saying that he did not want general challenges and specifically was requesting match-ups from the potential competitors. I may be wrong.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, I did say that. This is why im not responding to anything .


----------



## Panos (Jan 28, 2010)

How can i participate?


----------



## Shay (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello, PU!

VBD created a sign up link in the introductory post. If you sign up there, it's just a matter of time of saying who you would like to fight.



Violent By Design said:


> ​



For what it's worth, PU, I would very much enjoy the opportunity to face you in the league  Good luck and I hope to make that happen some day. You would be a great opponent.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Panos (Jan 28, 2010)

I think i have signed up. I would like to fight you too. How is this organized though? When there was a poll i was banned and did not have a match.


----------



## Shay (Jan 28, 2010)

Peaceful Uchiha said:


> I think i have signed up. I would like to fight you too. How is this organized though? When there was a poll i was banned and did not have a match.



If you've signed up, you've officially just stated your interest! VBD will make it happen once the other matches ahead of it are complete. I believe he is doing the ones from the poll first and foremost.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 28, 2010)

Can we kill that Practice Match thread and hold two League matches instead?


as this seems superior in every way


----------



## Shay (Jan 28, 2010)

Regards,

I agree with your statement, Soloman, and believe that it in fact was VBD's intent to have this supplant the practice match system once it takes off. We might want to consider killing the Practice Match thread, as you recommended, as in having no further practice matches queued, and allowing the current ones to run their course.

Thank your for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Kirabi (Jan 28, 2010)

We should have a battle of the moose.  

Me vs. Shiranui


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 28, 2010)

It seems that Solomon has called me out.


----------



## Pyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Still waiting for my match
> 
> I want to fight either of these guys
> -Pyro
> ...



I'll fight you. But why did I make the list?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh shi- I seem to be in popular demand 

/self wanking over

In any case, good job on the win Comedian.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 28, 2010)

We still need to settle our little "rivalry", MP. It ended in a tie last time.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohohoho.

Do you want Kakuzu to solo your team again?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 28, 2010)

Last time I checked, Jiraiya Ranji Shigami'd your ass.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranji Shigami has nothing on tentacle rape Jiongu


----------



## On and On (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranji Shigami is overrated, but still good.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 28, 2010)

It restrained a giant summon and ripped it to shreds with little effort. It isnt overrated.


----------



## On and On (Jan 28, 2010)

Yet anyone with a tanking method, autodefense or katon or raiton has practically no worries. Which is like, over half the tier list.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 28, 2010)

Even then, it doesn't have to simply be used for killing. It can also be used to restrict movement.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2010)

Why would a raiton counter ranji shigami?


----------



## On and On (Jan 28, 2010)

^ Lightning doesn't set shit on fire? On top of that;



> This technique uses chakra to temporarily enhance the head's metabolism and manipulate the hair that grows longer as a result of this. *There is also chakra flowing through the lengthened hair, making its hardness comparable to that of steel wire*. By thickly bundling the hair, its strength is further increased, also increasing its destructive power. Its name may come from the fact that, as seen just before striking Pain, it takes take the shape of a lion's mouth.



We haven't seen a Raiton shred steel before? Why couldn't someone with a Raiton current like Sasuke or Darui use it as a medium to electricute them?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 28, 2010)

It said a hardness comparable to steel. Not conductivity comparable to steel. It's still hair. Just like if a piece of wood was as hard as steel, it doesn't make it as great a conductor as it.

And I think they'd be too busy being ripped to shreds/incapacitated to do anything.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> ^ Lightning doesn't set shit on fire? On top of that;


I guess, but why would setting it on fire save you? If Jiraya has someone wrapped up with the hair move and its on fire, he would still have enough time to rip you apart before it burns away. 





> We haven't seen a Raiton shred steel before? Why couldn't someone with a Raiton current like Sasuke or Darui use it as a medium to electricute them?


Hair doesn't conduct electricity.


----------



## On and On (Jan 28, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I guess, but why would setting it on fire save you? If Jiraya has someone wrapped up with the hair move and its on fire, he would still have enough time to rip you apart before it burns away.



_Obviously_ if you had a ranged raiton variant, like a raiton current or Raikiri Wolf, or Blossomed Chidori Eisou, and good reflexes (which all Raiton users we've seen have), you'd be safe.



> Hair doesn't conduct electricity.



*shrugs* Oh well, it would still get shredded and scorched by Raiton imo.




Rouge the Bat said:


> It said a hardness comparable to steel. Not conductivity comparable to steel. It's still hair. Just like if a piece of wood was as hard as steel, it doesn't make it as great a conductor as it.
> 
> And I think they'd be too busy being ripped to shreds/incapacitated to do anything.



Seriously, the only Raiton user getting caught in Ranji Shigami is a Preskip Sasuke or -perhaps- Darui


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 28, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I'm pretty sure it is shay vs. akatsuki, it is the highest preferred matches first if I recall.



Yep, there's a league match going on now, and after that one it should be me and Shay--I don't know if there's a set lineup after us though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 28, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Seriously, the only Raiton user getting caught in Ranji Shigami is a Preskip Sasuke or -perhaps- Darui



I wouldn't have thought a high-rank S-class missing nin like Konan would've been caught by it either. But then Jiraiya solo'd her in two seconds.

Granted, he knew her weakness.

And granted, she's a kunoichi.

But the point stands still. He solo'd an S-rank missing nin and obliterated a huge summon with little effort.

Forgive me for I am beautiful! if I doubt that it wouldn't do the same to others.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> _Obviously_ if you had a ranged raiton variant, like a raiton current or Raikiri Wolf, or Blossomed Chidori Eisou, and good reflexes (which all Raiton users we've seen have), you'd be safe.


If that's the case why did you mention raiton as an example as opposed to just saying projectiles?


----------



## On and On (Jan 28, 2010)

^ Because not all projectiles are going through Ranji Shigami?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 29, 2010)

Neither are all raitons


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder if Esponer will fight.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Jan 29, 2010)

Esponer spends most of his time lurking now, i guess he's too busy.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jan 29, 2010)

Afraid is the word your searching for.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 29, 2010)

M?gas Strategos said:


> Esponer spends most of his time lurking now, i guess he's too busy.



Will you go against me in a league match?


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Jan 30, 2010)

Soloman said:


> Will you go against me in a league match?



Fine I guess?


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 30, 2010)

I wanna fite someone I like not knowing who i'll fite until the match is posted though


----------



## Shay (Feb 2, 2010)

Per VBD's request, I shall be posting the next match shortly.

Thank you for your patience,
~Shay


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

I want a match


----------



## Rampage (Feb 2, 2010)

I want a match with AS.


----------



## e697 (Feb 2, 2010)

So the next matches wont be from that original thread?


----------



## Shay (Feb 5, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​
Atlantic Storm (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []



Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



GrandKitaro777 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 



Watchman (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 





Match Directory​
M1 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M2 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M3 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M4 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M5 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()


----------



## Soul (Feb 5, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done my friend


----------



## Suu (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice, Shayn. I'm going to shove a copy of that into one of VBD's reserved posts. If he doesn't like it he can get rid of it himself.

I feel bad for your match only getting one vote. I shall resolve to try and vote in these League matches more often!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2010)

Sup guys. I've been busy lately, but now it's time to take this tournament to the next level.

UPDATE TIME!!


----------



## Shay (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay, update time. ^^

I love update time!

...yay ^^

~Shay


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 6, 2010)

Someday, I will rectify my record


----------



## Watchman (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm up for challenging anyone.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 6, 2010)

You mean I can fight Watchman?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2010)

You will fight ME


----------



## Watchman (Feb 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> You mean I can fight Watchman?



Sure thing.



Violent By Design said:


> You will fight ME



I'd also be up for fighting VBD.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 6, 2010)

Be wanting to fight Chainer but he be busy with the DB.


----------



## Shay (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd like to call somebody out, specifically Mist Puppet so we may have a rematch of the round we had to end prematurely and also a match against anybody who needs a pairing.

Thanks for your time,
~Shay

EDIT::: BlackSmoke would be a good opponent too...


----------



## Gigantor (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll challenge whoever needs challenging.


----------



## DookieMonster (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to get some action, someone should challenge me <--Easy Win


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd like to challenge someone who has been around a lot longer than me.


----------



## Suu (Feb 7, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I'm up for challenging anyone.





> _challenging anyone_.





> *anyone*


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 7, 2010)

If I get a match then I promise I won't use Kakashi. 

I'm willing to face anyone too.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 7, 2010)

Suu said:


>



I'd even be up for challenging _him_.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone want to challenge me?

Edit: Huh? A chance for a match with Watchman, eh?


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd be up for a match with anyone who wants me.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think I've ever faced you Koroshi


----------



## e697 (Feb 7, 2010)

I want a match. GoS, havent you already had a league match?


----------



## On and On (Feb 7, 2010)

So I assume whenever everyone whose registered has gotten their match, round 2 starts, and contestants are randomized again, rite?


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 8, 2010)

A few people haven't received their match yet, myself included.

I really wish they would have used a queue.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 8, 2010)

True dat. I want to fight as well.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im pretty sure VBD took the top 5 from the poll. Once they played out, people can challenge again, with him then randomly selecting alot of them, and then voting begins again

iirc thats how he said it was happening


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 8, 2010)

Match with anyone is fine. Just tell me when and where, and I'll be there to see who wins.


----------



## Shay (Feb 17, 2010)

When's the next KCL match? VBD, if you're busy, I can throw one together from the poll.

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 17, 2010)

VBD I CHALLENGE YOU TO A DUEL!!!!!!!!

But really I want a match with someone 

I've never played DM or Watchman or Suu any of those is fine.


----------



## Shay (Feb 17, 2010)

Vash v. VBD would be amazing 

According to the inaugural match poll, the remaining matches are Shizazzle v. Suu, as the most popular remaining choice, followed by Shiranui v. Aggressor, WPK v. Chainer, Kirabi v. Wildside and finally Daviddd v. Karma. I'll be proactive and send a message to Shiz and Suu to see if they are still interested and available, so that we may follow VBD's current plan.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Soul (Feb 17, 2010)

I challenge Alexander to a match, once everyone has their first match.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 17, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> Vash v. VBD would be amazing
> 
> According to the inaugural match poll, the remaining matches are Shizazzle v. Suu, as the most popular remaining choice, followed by Shiranui v. Aggressor, WPK v. Chainer, Kirabi v. Wildside and finally Daviddd v. Karma. I'll be proactive and send a message to Shiz and Suu to see if they are still interested and available, so that we may follow VBD's current plan.
> 
> ...



IIRC, VBD said he was going to make a new poll and start the process again, but meh, he's not here so go ahead.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, I've got a question. Which tier list are we using? Are untrialled characters like Torune allowed?

Also, I doubt Suu will want to have the match. He's said several times he won't be competing in the League.


----------



## Shay (Feb 17, 2010)

Regards, 

VBD's tier list is on this thread, first post. 

Hope this helps! Also, bad news about Suu 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Suu (Feb 17, 2010)

Shayniepoo~

I was wondering how long we have before we have to formally accept or decline the match?

Although I never signed up for this League thing, if I can build a team that I like within the allowed timeframe for accepting a match, then I'll participate. If I can't, then I'm out.

Cheers.


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 17, 2010)

If suu doesn't take Shay, I'll fight him


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 17, 2010)

VBD was restarting the poll iirc

edit: oh, watchman already mentioned this


----------



## Distracted (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm still up for matches whenever vs whoever.  Just let me know what's going on.


----------



## Suu (Feb 17, 2010)

Cancel me and Shizazzle's match.

Cheers.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 17, 2010)

What Suu said. Due to some situations right now I'll be unable to compete. If possible, though, could our match go on hold, and one or two matches ahead of us just go first?


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hopefully I'm in the poll this time.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ill challenge Kinjishi 

There you go


----------



## Shay (Feb 18, 2010)

Regards,

Since there seems to be no deadline or anything made by VBD I'm sure that you guys could have more then enough time to choose your desired teams and time, and delay/cancel as you request. We can just move on to another match until you're ready  Since VBD isn't around, and the poll would take some time, we can jump to another match from the previous poll. I'll ask Shiranui and Aggressor.

Again, please realize I'm not in charge of this. It just seems that VBD is very busy and I don't want to see this phase out due to inactivity.

Thanks for your patience,
~Shay


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 18, 2010)

Look's like I'll finally show what I'm made of. Let's get this show on the road.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 18, 2010)

I challenged Kinjishi pages ago


----------



## Shay (Feb 18, 2010)

Just waiting on a response from Shiranui 

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm up for a threesome, Oh ---

nvrm I mean a match.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2010)

I wanna face Distracted


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll face anyone. Preferably Distracted or Suu.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 18, 2010)

Let people who haven't had matches yet go first.


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll face anyone really, but it would be nice if I could have my rematch with Wildside.  

I would even be willing to have a rematch with CW


----------



## e697 (Feb 19, 2010)

I want a match with someone who has not done this yet.


----------



## DookieMonster (Feb 19, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 19, 2010)

I've seem to not have a match in this yet.

I'll take e697.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I wanna face Distracted


After I'm finished with Chainer, you're next. Rivals have to fight sometime


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 19, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> After I'm finished with Chainer, you're next. Rivals have to fight sometime





First LT, now you?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> First LT, now you?


I'm a better rival than LT I pretty much want to face all of the people in our class, so that I can judge the level of my competition better. You just seem like the best one to start with. 

@Shay: I already have a team made for my match vs Chainer. I'll send it to you today if you're okay with that.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 19, 2010)

Wait, what?

What's going on, now?


----------



## Suu (Feb 19, 2010)

Stop nominating/challenging me. I never signed up for this thing.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 19, 2010)

Suu vs. Chainer. Make it happen GOGOGOGO


----------



## Suu (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Feb 19, 2010)

Suu vs LT (or w.e she's called these days)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2010)

Chainer said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> What's going on, now?


Next match: Aggressor vs Shiranui
Next match after that: WolfPrinceKouga vs Chainer


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2010)

DookieMonster said:


> Me too.



Do me, please. I'll be nice and stuffs.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 19, 2010)

Kirabi said:


> I'll face anyone really, but it would be nice if I could have my rematch with Wildside.
> 
> I would even be willing to have a rematch with CW



You'd be in for a surprise. I accept your challenge.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

Alright, here's the scoop.

Reaching out to the competitors one by one might take a while. Shiranui has not sent me a response for his match vs. Aggressor so in the mean time we can delay and skip to WPK vs. Chainer.

*Anybody who has a team and an opponent who has accepted a challenge please send me a PM with your team and opponent!*

Until VBD comes back, and to expedite the process, we'll be operating on a first come, first serve basis with a *priority for any competitors who are currently unranked (have not had a KCL match)*. This will make it easier then me just sending a PM to a pair, waiting 24-48 hours, and then sending to the next pair. I hope this makes things more efficient. So lets get those teams in!

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Chainer (Feb 19, 2010)

Didn't expect it to be moved up, so I've got no team. I'll try to think of one as soon as possible, but I believe WolfPrinceKouga is having computer problems on top of that.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

It's alright, Chainer. WPK submitted his team and requested a delay until Tuesday.

I'll be posting Atlantic Storm vs. Watchman in the meantime since they've submitted their teams first, have no request for delay, and nobody else with priority is team ready yet.

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2010)

Watchman vs Atlantic Storm, eh?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had our match delayed until Tuesday, so take your time building your team Chainer.


----------



## On and On (Feb 19, 2010)

Next match: Aggressor vs Shiranui
Next match after that: WolfPrinceKouga vs Chainer

Are there any other matches after that? If not, I'd like to have the next one.


----------



## Distracted (Feb 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I wanna face Distracted





Atlantic Storm said:


> I'll face anyone. Preferably Distracted or Suu.



I'm gone for the weekend (VEGAS!) but there appears to be a match or two ahead anyway.

I'm up for facing either of you (or both of you) just let me know the time in a PM (so I can catch up easily when I get back.)


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

Until VBD steps in, I'd like to propose this for the meantime. I'm sorry things are disorganized right now but I hope this helps put some things in order until somebody else comes up with a better system. *If you have suggestions please help because I am new to this and am hoping this is fair for all.* 

Alright, so here's what we can do. I trowled the pages prior to this for matchups. If you don't like your matches by all means say so and we can change things up. Send in your teams! These are in *NO PARTICULAR ORDER* and will be queued up according to priority AS SOON AS TEAMS FROM BOTH COMPETITORS ARE SUBMITTED.

*Matches with both teams submitted will be queued with priority is as follows::*
1) Matches with entirely new competitors.
2) Matches where opponents have lowest combined match count.
3) Matches where opponents have highest combined match count.

*Requirements for having a match put in the queue::*
1) Say who you want to fight, if different from the list. The point of this is that you fight WHO YOU WANT TO FIGHT so by all means don't keep quiet if you're unhappy.
2) Submit your teams.

*QUEUE::*

None at this time.

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Aggressor v. Shiranui (pending team from Shiranui)
*Chainer v. WPK (Delayed until Tuesday, also pending team from Chainer)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*David v. Karma 
*ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi
*Soloman v. Kinjishi
*e697 v. Koroshi
*OS v. TC
*Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted

I still need to work out the finer points of how to keep this done and done fairly but remember if you don't like your match partner please speak up. This is for you guys just for the sake of organization and the point of this, I say again, is to fight who you WANT to fight.

I hope this helps...

~Shay


----------



## Chaos (Feb 19, 2010)

Wait what? I'm fighting Dookie?

I thought I was fighting Kirabi. And actually I want to challenge you, Shay. After Kirabi and my match.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

I can make that change, CW 

Thank you for speaking up. I know there's bound to be like 500 mistakes I make. Apparantly I also forgot that LB was taking a vacation.
~Shay


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

What the? How did two people who already had a match, get another one so soon?


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

Regards,

I know it was out of order, but they were the only two ready to go immediately. I went with the poll but Shiranui v. Aggressor still needs one team, Suu v. Shizzazzle was cancelled, and Chainer v. WPK is delayed. I've been working at this all week. We haven't had a match in a few weeks so I figured priority was kick starting it again no matter what, and then moving on to the priority system - especially since three days should be more then enough time to get some team submissions trickling in.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Distracted (Feb 19, 2010)

Ah, I'm against Mist Puppet?

All righty, I'll work on building a team using the current tier list right now.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

We have message boxes. You could have just messaged the next six participants to send in teams. I'm sure most of them would have replied within 24 hours, and you would have had at least one match from the top three in the queue ready to go. If people aren't ready on the top of the queue, just keep working your way down to the bottom next time.

And where be the poll VBD?


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

Give me some credit, I'm not an idiot 

Over the last 48 hours, I've PM'd Aggressor, Shizazzle, Suu, Shiranui, Chainer, WPK in the days prior before I took this action and skipped straight to AS and Watchman. That was six participants right there and Suu v. Shiz was cancelled, Chainer v. WPK was delayed, and Aggressor v. Shiranui got no response from Shiranui.

Realize the pool I'm working from is EXTREMELY disorganized right now, I'm trying my best. I'm sorry if I'm making people upset. 

~Shay


----------



## Distracted (Feb 19, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> Give me some credit, I'm not an idiot
> 
> Over the last 48 hours, I've PM'd Aggressor, Shizazzle, Suu, Shiranui, Chainer, WPK in the days prior before I took this action and skipped straight to AS and Watchman. That was six participants right there and Suu v. Shiz was cancelled, Chainer v. WPK was delayed, and Aggressor v. Shiranui got no response from Shiranui.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it too much.  People here like to complain, you're doing a fine job.  Just keep working and organizing and ignore the problems.  I have my team btw, I'll PM it to you now and then I have to leave for my weekend


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

I was talking about the next six, not them. They had their chance. If they don't reply to your PMs, screw'em.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

I understand, Kinjishi, and that is the approach I will be taking. It's just after the initial six, I had to figure out who the pairings were and then wait for everyone in those pairings to submit teams. I simply used AS v. iCare as a buffer to buy me some time to get a pairing completed.

Thank you for your patience, and thank you Distracted,
~Shay


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 19, 2010)

Wait so if we want a match we have to submit teams?


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

In an effort to make things easier for the organizers, I'm having people who submit their teams have priority over the ones I have to hunt down and ask, if that makes any sense. I hope this clarifies things.
~Shay


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

VBD needs to bring the poll back. I don't really like the notion of a season where you have to issue challenges to get an opponent, and getting stuck on a waiting list. As we can see, it can get a bit unorganized and tied-up. I think a poll would run smoother.


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 19, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> In an effort to make things easier for the organizers, I'm having people who submit their teams have priority over the ones I have to hunt down and ask, if that makes any sense. I hope this clarifies things.
> ~Shay



Sent you a little present then


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

Repost, updated.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Until VBD steps in, I'd like to propose this for the meantime. I'm sorry things are disorganized right now but I hope this helps put some things in order until somebody else comes up with a better system. *If you have suggestions please help because I am new to this and am hoping this is fair for all.* 

Alright, so here's what we can do. I trowled the pages prior to this for matchups. If you don't like your matches by all means say so and we can change things up. Send in your teams! These are in *NO PARTICULAR ORDER* and will be queued up according to priority AS SOON AS TEAMS FROM BOTH COMPETITORS ARE SUBMITTED.

*Matches with both teams submitted will be queued with priority is as follows::*
1) Matches with entirely new competitors.
2) Matches where opponents have lowest combined match count.
3) Matches where opponents have highest combined match count.

*Requirements for having a match put in the queue::*
1) Say who you want to fight, if different from the list. The point of this is that you fight WHO YOU WANT TO FIGHT so by all means don't keep quiet if you're unhappy.
2) Submit your teams.




*QUEUE::*

*ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi (Both Teams Received)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Aggressor v. Shiranui (pending team from Shiranui)
*Chainer v. WPK (Delayed until Tuesday, also pending team from Chainer)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (pending team from MP)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*David v. Karma 
*Soloman v. Kinjishi
*e697 v. Koroshi
*OS v. TC
*Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster


I still need to work out the finer points of how to keep this done and done fairly but remember if you don't like your match partner please speak up. This is for you guys just for the sake of organization and the point of this, I say again, is to fight who you WANT to fight.

I hope this helps...

~Shay

EDIT:: Kinjishi... the poll options were comprised of people who challenged other people to begin with. By no means am I trying to usurp control or anything but I am just trying to bridge things until VBD picks things up again. When he comes back to this and makes a poll, we can vote in the poll. But keep in mind, again I must say that all the poll options came from the challenge system to begin with.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 19, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> VBD needs to bring the poll back. I don't really like the notion of a season where you have to issue challenges to get an opponent, and getting stuck on a waiting list. As we can see, it can get a bit unorganized and tied-up. I think a poll would run smoother.



The current situation is fine.

VBD clearly doesn't give a shit about this anymore - he's been online and active in the KC for several weeks and hasn't posted here once.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

We should have a schedule. Like any sports league, a schedule helps for organization.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 19, 2010)

We have a schedule, and one that runs far more smoothly than "let's take a month to collect choices and poll to see which ones go first until we run out of options and start the process over again"


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 19, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> Repost, updated.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Once you get both teams you think you could let us know the other persons team, location distance and all that Jazz so I can whip out a strat early if I need to?


----------



## Distracted (Feb 19, 2010)

I think we have to realize that this is going to be partially based off of availability at any given time, and thus some people will have more matches than others.

we just have to try to mitigate that by favoring match ups with people who don't have matches.

So, for example, if 2 first timers to this sign up and make teams and everything, they should probably be bumped ahead of mist puppet and myself.

that and Shay just kind of took over (in a good way) and we need to give him some time and let him get comfortable.  It's asking a lot for him to do this so suddenly.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

I like Kirabi's thinking - should this be the way we do it? I personally have no problems revealing the teams to eachother once both have been submitted, is there any opposition? Otherwise I will do this whenever I send in my confirmation receipts in the future after both teams have been locked in.

Also, Distracted, that is my rationale is well. Definitely two first timers will have priority. Here is a repost of my priority queue::



> Matches with both teams submitted will be queued with priority is as follows::
> 1) Matches with entirely new competitors.
> 2) Matches where opponents have lowest combined match count.
> 3) Matches where opponents have highest combined match count.



I hope this helps clear things up, and as far as a schedule, would you mind explaining what we could do? I like the idea of a schedule to keep things organized and need all the help I can get.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> We have a schedule, and one that runs far more smoothly than "let's take a month to collect choices and poll to see which ones go first until we run out of options and start the process over again"



That's not a schedule. I'm talking about a season schedule, like an actual sport's league, where you get to face just about everyone at least once in a single season. It would be around eight to sixteen matches a month, depending on what else is going on. A season could last about a year or more, taking a break in summer for the Olympics (yeah I didn't forget about the olympics). What we're doing right now is no different from the Practice Match Request thread, except we're just keeping score. 

Bah, this league thing is gonna get dropped and die once we start TT7 anyway.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

I appreciate your vote of confidence.

I want to see this go through like VBD intended, replacing the practice match system.

I'll work on a schedule. As long as there is interest, I'll try to get this thing up in the air. People like having rankings and it will help give matches that are otherwise just "practice" a bit more weight and entertainment to them.

Schedule will be done in a couple of hours.
~Shay


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

I wasn't expecting a schedule today. That's not necessary. You've done more than enough already. A schedule is something that would take a lot of time and effort, and most of all a commitment from every participant. I'm thinking modeling a schedule based on either the NBA or NFL schedule, depending on how many people are actually involved.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

I understand. I'll keep working at it, but this is how I imagine we could take this.

HISTORY OF CURRENT LEAGUE
LEAGUE START 1/18
Match 1 1/18-1/21
Match 2 1/21-1/24
Match 3 1/25-1/28
Match 4 1/28-1/31
--
Match 5 2/2-2/5
--
Match 6 2/19-2/22

PROPOSAL::

I propose that we use the end of each Quarter of the league as a benchmark. We use the current tournament tier list as it stood ON THE DAY THE CURRENT QUARTER STARTED. This is to prevent any changes from changing the League drastically in the middle of the quarter (like added characters).

At the end of each quarter, the three players with the best win/loss record at the time (percentage, with priority for those with more matches) on the ladder are guaranteed a spot in the playoffs at the end of the season. The win/loss totals are not reset at the quarter.

The playoffs will be a 16 player tournament. Any slots that are not filled by winners of the quarterly checkpoints (example: VBD wins 1st place in Q1 and 2nd place in Q2, therefore one spot is not awarded in Q2) will then be filled by the next highest ranking members of the ladder who do not have a slot yet.

After the playoff tournament decides a winner, then we reset the scores for the new season, 2011.

How does this sound?

PROPOSED SCHEDULE::

1/18/2010 LEAGUE START

4/1/2010 1st QUARTER ENDS

7/1/2010 2nd QUARTER ENDS

10/1/2010 3rd QUARTER ENDS

10/8/2010 PLAYOFFS BEGIN

1/1/2011 NEW SEASON BEGINS.

We could work off of this, right?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.
~Shay


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's say we have 32 competitors. Each number represents a different individual.


*Spoiler*: _Month 1_ 



1 vs. 2
3 vs. 4
5 vs. 6
7 vs. 8
9 vs. 10
11 vs. 12
13 vs. 14
15 vs. 16
17 vs. 18
19 vs. 20
21 vs. 22
23 vs. 24
25 vs. 26
27 vs. 28
29 vs. 30
31 vs. 32





*Spoiler*: _Month 2_ 



16 vs. 28
14 vs. 1
30 vs. 13
4 vs. 6
11 vs. 7
22 vs.19
25 vs. 23
32 vs. 9
8 vs. 3
10 vs. 31
2 vs. 27
12 vs. 15
18 vs. 29
26 vs. 21
24 vs. 17
20 vs. 5





*Spoiler*: _Month 3_ 



19 vs. 14
23 vs. 7
21 vs. 11
28 vs. 25
1 vs. 13
6 vs. 30
24 vs. 18
9 vs. 3
12 vs. 10
5 vs. 31
15 vs. 32
27 vs. 26
2 vs. 16
8 vs. 29
20 vs. 22
4 vs. 17





And this would continue for 10, 12, or 16 months. At the end of each month or cycle, we can allow people to register a new team. We could have a break mid-way through for recreational purposes or some sort of All-Star event. There really isn't a need for a playoffs or finals, the season would suffice. Prizes could just go to the top 3 or so performers with the best records at the end of the season. The season should just be to have fun and experience new opponents. This would probably be the best way for everyone in the KC to face each other at least once, since normal tournaments usually don't allow that.

Anyway, just a suggestion for now.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

I see, I see 

I like the way you are thinking, Kinjishi. I think I understand. I like this idea, but I have one question - how do we allow for people to join in the season in progress? I like the organization this system brings but one concern I have is accessbility for new people... any thoughts?

Thank you for your help,
~Shay


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

Practice matches. That's what they're there for. If we do this, it'll be distinct enough that we don't need to do away with practice matches. Plus there will be other tournaments presumably going on at the same time. If someone drops out of the season for whatever reason, I guess we call in a substitute, just have him start with his own clean record.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 19, 2010)

Kinjishi's idea makes sense. If you guys want, I can hold off on this match with AS so that we can get a proper 32-man schedule in place first, and no doubt AS would prefer that as well .


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

The only thing is, it'll take a huge commitment from all 32 participants, and 16 matches a month might be pushing it, especially while we have other tournaments running concurrently. Perhaps I should call them cycles instead, and have the matches move at a pace that is most convenient with respect to whatever else the KC is doing. 

Finish your match Watchman, there's no rush for this.


----------



## Shay (Feb 19, 2010)

Repost, updated.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Until VBD steps in, I'd like to propose this for the meantime. I'm sorry things are disorganized right now but I hope this helps put some things in order until somebody else comes up with a better system. *If you have suggestions please help because I am new to this and am hoping this is fair for all.* 

Alright, so here's what we can do. I trowled the pages prior to this for matchups. If you don't like your matches by all means say so and we can change things up. Send in your teams! These are in *NO PARTICULAR ORDER* and will be queued up according to priority AS SOON AS TEAMS FROM BOTH COMPETITORS ARE SUBMITTED.

*Matches with both teams submitted will be queued with priority is as follows::*
1) Matches with entirely new competitors.
2) Matches where opponents have lowest combined match count.
3) Matches where opponents have highest combined match count.

*Requirements for having a match put in the queue::*
1) Say who you want to fight, if different from the list. The point of this is that you fight WHO YOU WANT TO FIGHT so by all means don't keep quiet if you're unhappy.
2) Submit your teams.




*QUEUE::*

*ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi (Both Teams Received)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Aggressor v. Shiranui (pending team from Shiranui)
*Chainer v. WPK (Delayed until Tuesday, also pending team from Chainer)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (pending team from MP)
*Soloman v. Kinjishi (Pending team from Kinjishi)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*David v. Karma 
*e697 v. Koroshi
*OS v. TC
*Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 19, 2010)

My team name will be called *Fuck Nick and Badalight.*

And that comes from the heart.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 19, 2010)

Shay, I think you're doing a great job giving so many proposals and ideas for this.  I like Kijinshi's idea of having a structure that would give each participant the chance to fight a number of different people in any given "cycle".


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 19, 2010)

I sent my team to VBD.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 19, 2010)

Karma カルマ said:


> My team name will be called *Fuck Nick and Badalight.*
> 
> And that comes from the heart.



That's funny, my next team name was going to be *Fuck Gally as he has SHIT karma, resulting in AIDS and other STDs recieved from his possibly homosexual male room-mate named Bruce*


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 19, 2010)

Solomon and I have been talking about finding me a substitute, since I likely wouldn't seriously commit to a match right now. I would recommend SpitefulSerpent5, Kuya, Intus Legere, or Badalight as possible replacements. Or if Shiranui takes to long to submit a team, just match Solomon against Aggressor. I'd rather work on putting together the season I was presenting earlier today.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the idea of importing the Practice Match queue and doing away with that system for this more polished one immediately. 

Also, any of the opponents Kinjishi listed sound wonderful although my preference would be SpitefulSerpent if I had to choose.


----------



## Shay (Feb 20, 2010)

Repost, updated. I understand regarding the substitution situation. I'll send Spiteful a message and if he doesn't get back to me in 24 hours, I'll default to Aggressor if that's okay.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Until VBD steps in, I'd like to propose this for the meantime. I'm sorry things are disorganized right now but I hope this helps put some things in order until somebody else comes up with a better system. *If you have suggestions please help because I am new to this and am hoping this is fair for all.* 

Alright, so here's what we can do. I trowled the pages prior to this for matchups. If you don't like your matches by all means say so and we can change things up. Send in your teams! These are in *NO PARTICULAR ORDER* and will be queued up according to priority AS SOON AS TEAMS FROM BOTH COMPETITORS ARE SUBMITTED.

*Matches with both teams submitted will be queued with priority is as follows::*
1) Matches with entirely new competitors.
2) Matches where opponents have lowest combined match count.
3) Matches where opponents have highest combined match count.

*Requirements for having a match put in the queue::*
1) Say who you want to fight, if different from the list. The point of this is that you fight WHO YOU WANT TO FIGHT so by all means don't keep quiet if you're unhappy.
2) Submit your teams.




*QUEUE::*

*ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi (Both Teams Received)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (Both Teams Received)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Aggressor v. Shiranui (pending team from Shiranui)
*Chainer v. WPK (Delayed until Tuesday, also pending team from Chainer)
*Soloman v. Kinjishi (Pending team from Kinjishi)
*David v. Karma (Pending team from David)
*e697 v. Koroshi (Pending team from Koroshi)
*Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor (Pending team from Gigantor)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*OS v. TC
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 20, 2010)

If Shiranui is not resnding I'd like a match with Dracule Mihawk please?


----------



## Chainer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, I just don't care for the League idea any more.

You can withdraw my name.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 20, 2010)

Put me against Karma please. I here David is taking a break.


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, I forgot who to send my team to and I'm too lazy to check.

Someone tell me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2010)

Shaynringan @ Koroshi


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 20, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> If Shiranui is not resnding I'd like a match with Dracule Mihawk please?



Yeah sure. We've both sent in our teams anyway


----------



## Gigantor (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I'm already booked for you DM, and I've sent mine in.


----------



## Ra (Feb 20, 2010)

I would be happy to take chainer place.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 20, 2010)

Gigantor said:


> I think I'm already booked for you DM, and I've sent mine in.





Sorry Aggresor then.


----------



## DookieMonster (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my mistake, I didn't know I had a match this entire time, I've been trying to request an opponent.
~Sent in team


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2010)

*Yes! *


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 21, 2010)

It appears both CW and I picked Raikage

Would it be okay if we sent in  new teams?


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmm that is shit. I have found the perfect person I'd love to verse, ask Roka if he'd be willing to have a match with me.


----------



## On and On (Feb 21, 2010)

Roka's going to run a train 

Anyone want a match against me? I'm bored and don't really have anyone I want to challenge. PM me


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 21, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Hmmm that is shit. I have found the perfect person I'd love to verse, ask Roka if he'd be willing to have a match with me.



I'll play, I suppose.


----------



## Shay (Feb 21, 2010)

Repost, updated. Please double check to ensure I accommodated your wishes! Got all your team change requests too. Of course any change please let me know. This is all based on your wishes and desires.

Also, you may note that the queue has priority for those who have not have had matches. In instances where all competitors have not had matches like in the first few on this list order was determined by the order the teams were completed (both teams had been submitted).

Questions::

1) Should I post locations now or wait until match start?
2) Should I send the enemy team to both competitors after they are submitted to allow for pre-match planning?

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


*Spoiler*: __ 




Until VBD steps in, I'd like to propose this for the meantime. I'm sorry things are disorganized right now but I hope this helps put some things in order until somebody else comes up with a better system. *If you have suggestions please help because I am new to this and am hoping this is fair for all.* 

Alright, so here's what we can do. I trowled the pages prior to this for matchups. If you don't like your matches by all means say so and we can change things up. Send in your teams! These are in *NO PARTICULAR ORDER* and will be queued up according to priority AS SOON AS TEAMS FROM BOTH COMPETITORS ARE SUBMITTED.

*Matches with both teams submitted will be queued with priority is as follows::*
1) Matches with entirely new competitors.
2) Matches where opponents have lowest combined match count.
3) Matches where opponents have highest combined match count.

*Requirements for having a match put in the queue::*
1) Say who you want to fight, if different from the list. The point of this is that you fight WHO YOU WANT TO FIGHT so by all means don't keep quiet if you're unhappy.
2) Submit your teams.




*QUEUE::*
*Aggressor v. Shiranui (Both Teams Received, was scheduled from the poll)
*ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi (Both Teams Received)
*Soloman v. Karma (Both Teams Received)
*Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor (Both Teams Received)
*BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster (Both Teams Received)
*e697 v. Koroshi (Both Teams Received)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*GrandKitaro777 v. WPK (Delayed until Tuesday, also pending team from GK777)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*Kinjishi v. OS


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2010)

@Shay: Unless Chainer has pmed you saying that he doesn't want to have a match with me, I don't see why GK should take his spot. Even if Chainer did do this, I do not wish to face GK, and since this is about having a match with someone that we're interested in having a match with, I'm not going to face GK. Please put me vs Chainer back on the list, unless Chainer has stated that he doesn't want to face me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2010)

Chainer said:


> Sorry, I just don't care for the League idea any more.
> 
> You can withdraw my name.



For WPK.

/tenchar


----------



## Ra (Feb 21, 2010)

It's possibly necessary for WPK to choose another person of his/her choice to go against.

As for me, I personally would like to take down "TheYellowFlash10."


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 21, 2010)

What faggotry. Thanks for informing me MP.

List of who I'd like to face, in order 

1. SpitefulSerpent5
2. Materpillar
3. Uzumaki Lee
4. Roka


----------



## Distracted (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm back, it's nice to see that I had plenty of time before my match would have been posted.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2010)

> Questions::
> 
> 1) Should I post locations now or wait until match start?
> 2) Should I send the enemy team to both competitors after they are  submitted to allow for pre-match planning?



1) No because my answer to the second question makes the first pointless.
2) No


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2010)

Blacksmoke has spoken, it must be final


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with Blacksmoke.

Actually, there isn't any harm in it and it would prevent voters from having to wait one or two days for both strats to be up. I wouldn't mind receiving the information beforehand, but it doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 22, 2010)

Shay why did you change it from the way VBD set it up? ie, having people challenge each other, setting up a poll, then taking the top 5 or so winners from the poll as the matches


----------



## Watchman (Feb 22, 2010)

Can a mod change the title? Kohona is an eyesore.

Also we should probably lock the "Sign up or shut up" thread - it's pointless now.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 22, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Shay why did you change it from the way VBD set it up? ie, having people challenge each other, setting up a poll, then taking the top 5 or so winners from the poll as the matches



That's why I withdrew~



Watchman said:


> Can a mod change the title? Kohona is an eyesore.
> 
> Also we should probably lock the "Sign up or shut up" thread - it's pointless now.



Sure thing, darlin'~


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 22, 2010)

And lol, why did VBD abandon this? He seemed pretty excited about it a few weeks back


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 22, 2010)

laziness i bet


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 22, 2010)

If that was your reason for withdrawing Chainer, you should of waited until after our match to do it. Ours was from a poll, so you should have no problem playing in it.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 22, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> If that was your reason for withdrawing Chainer, you should of waited until after our match to do it. Ours was from a poll, so you should have no problem playing in it.



VERY WELL.

I shall submit my team . . . when I figure it out.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 22, 2010)

Take all the time you need. I'm patient.


----------



## Chainer (Feb 22, 2010)

It hath been figured out.


----------



## GCokes (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a match.


----------



## Shay (Feb 23, 2010)

Repost, updated.

I'll be bringing back the poll. This seems to be the popular option and most everyone I've talked to misses it. Therefore I'll respect the wishes of the majority.  What I'd like to do now then is keep the queue'd matches the way they are out of respect for those who have already submitted a team. This gives us time as well to assemble the poll options and let the poll itself run its course. The first polled match will go up when the queued matches are up (approx. 30 days) and then we can make a bimonthly/monthly poll from there. How does that sound? 

What I would request is that everybody nominate a match they would like to see. Please do not nominate yourself. Only nominate ONE match-up you would like to see and I will make a poll out of the assembled options. I for one would like to see Gcokes vs. Ice Prince. (loves rookie battles)

Thanks for your time,
~Shay

*CURRENT::*
*Chainer v. WPK (Was postponed by request until Tuesday - initiated)
*QUEUE::*
*Aggressor v. Shiranui (Both Teams Received, was scheduled from the original poll)
*ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi (Both Teams Received)
*Soloman v. Karma (Both Teams Received)
*Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor (Both Teams Received)
*BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster (Both Teams Received)
*e697 v. Koroshi (Both Teams Received)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*GK777 v. TheYellowFlash10 (Pending submission from TYF10)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*Kinjishi v. OS


----------



## Shay (Feb 23, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​
**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 






Match Directory​
M1 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M2 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M3 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M4 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M5 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M6 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()


----------



## GCokes (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd be down to go against Ice Prince. Do I post my team here or by PM? 

EDIT: If anyone needs a match I'm also up for anyone. I haven't had a match in anything in the KC so I'm anxious to get one!


----------



## materpillar (Feb 23, 2010)

I want a match...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 23, 2010)

My nomination for the poll: materpillar vs SpitefulSerpent5.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 23, 2010)

GCokes said:


> I'd be down to go against Ice Prince. Do I post my team here or by PM?
> 
> EDIT: If anyone needs a match I'm also up for anyone. I haven't had a match in anything in the KC so I'm anxious to get one!



You PM Shaynringan your team


----------



## Suu (Feb 23, 2010)

Updated Shay's posts into the OP.


----------



## Shay (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you, Suu!

Do you think it would be more appropriate for me to just make a new thread? I don't want to clutter things if it would be inconvenient. I'll be making one eventually anyway for the 2nd Poll... and if you have any input as for a match (anybody, that goes for anybody!) I appreciate any and all suggestions for that poll  

Thank you for your time and consideration,
~Shay


----------



## Suu (Feb 23, 2010)

No probs 

Might have to ask VBD about it...


----------



## Watchman (Feb 23, 2010)

materpillar said:


> I want a match...



I'm so tempted to take this up - our last match ended in less-than-ideal circumstances that I want to make up for. But I'll wait 24 hours and give someone else a chance first.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 24, 2010)

Watchman said:


> I'm so tempted to take this up - our last match ended in less-than-ideal circumstances that I want to make up for. But I'll wait 24 hours and give someone else a chance first.


Unfortunately it did.  Honestly, I'd rather face you again rather than wait.  I have a crazy fun team planned.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 24, 2010)

So, ah, what's the difference between this and a Prac Match? The distinction seems to have disappeared


----------



## materpillar (Feb 24, 2010)

More serious I suppose.  Mainly your win lose record is recorded


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess. I dunno, there's going to be alot of mix ups between when matches can be posted, between this, prac amtches, and whatever the current tourney is. That's alot going on at once


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 24, 2010)

Well we could seperate it a little from Practice matches if we set up a set schedule like Kinji has suggested.  Otherwise we should just get rid of practice matches.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 24, 2010)

Atm I dont see the difference between this and prac matches, except that wins/losses are recorded.

Really, this should just replace prac matches, but it should function the exact same way as the prac matches (except, say, you have to wait for 10 matches until you apply again for a match), except your wins/losses are recorded. Everytime your prac matches end, you notify a mod and they update the OP with your win or loss


----------



## Suu (Feb 24, 2010)

Apparently this was created to eventually replace practice matches one day.



> This system will hopefully replace or enhance what practice matches are suppose to accomplish. A competitive match with out the risk of being eliminated from a Tournament.


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 24, 2010)

We could set up a thread asking peoples opinions on the matter?

Also Suu you should give the OP to Shay, as VBDhas evidently abandoned this.


----------



## Shay (Feb 24, 2010)

Regards,

I just wanted to give a refresher on my vision of this League. VBD initiated this project with the intent to build a medium between the highly competitive tournaments and the practice matches which go ignored by the greater majority of the KC population. It's meant to be for those who want to jump in at any time for a competive match without having to commit to anything major. A strategist could come back the next week or the next month or before the end of the year and still have their ranking on the ladder established and ready to go again - a happy middle ground between the tournaments (no fear of elimination but ranked, and able to choose opponents) and the practice matches (less 'pointless' and more of a draw due to having a competitive element).

Indeed, this could eventually supplant the Practice Matches themselves which would allow for more of these matches to be posted in their place. That would depend on support and how well this fares. That is what I would like to see.

I believe at the end of every quarter we should take a snapshot of the current rankings, and use the rankings to establish seeding for a small end of season League Tournament (8-16 people?) to allow the players with the best rankings a chance to fight for League Champion. Awards or Points could be given out, potentially, for the KCL participants with the top ranking at the end of the Season and for the playoff Championship Tourney winners.

This is simply where I think this could go. I know a lot of ideas have been thrown around lately and by all means I would like to hear more. I can't do this alone and don't want to do anything unless it's what everyone else finds fun and enjoyable. There's no point in picking up something if there is no support!

Of course, there's nothing stopping VBD from coming back in and resecuring ownership, I'm just here to make sure that this doesn't go dead in the water. I'm doing this because I hate seeing projects die and I think that fostering this will go a long way into helping new people discover and enjoy the KC, improving our community. Yay, new friends!

Thank you for your time, and all input is GREATLY appreciated,
~Shay


----------



## GCokes (Feb 24, 2010)

So when are the matches going to start up again?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 24, 2010)

One is running.


----------



## Suu (Feb 24, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Also Suu you should give the OP to Shay, as VBDhas evidently abandoned this.


No can do without VBD's permission, I'm afraid.



Shaynringan said:


> Of course, there's nothing stopping VBD from coming back in and resecuring ownership, I'm just here to make sure that this doesn't go dead in the water. I'm doing this because I hate seeing projects die and I think that fostering this will go a long way into helping new people discover and enjoy the KC, improving our community. Yay, new friends!
> 
> Thank you for your time, and all input is GREATLY appreciated,
> ~Shay


Of course Shay, we all appreciate your work here. =)

Having said that, have you been in contact with VBD?



GCokes said:


> So when are the matches going to start up again?


There's a match running now, but we may be suspending all other matches once TT7 begins.


----------



## Shay (Feb 24, 2010)

I actually haven't talked to VBD at all  I'll send him a message. I just assumed that since he hasn't jumped in the thread and torn my head off yet to have been a sign that he was taking a break until he assumed full command again, or not at all.

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 25, 2010)

Well if this will eventually overtake practice matches, it ain't looking so good at the moment. I see a new practice match surfacing everyday, while this seems to be trailing behind.


----------



## Shay (Feb 25, 2010)

Regards,

I don't see what you mean by trailing behind. I think it's going strong, we have matches going, and matches scheduled. Besides, the only reason practice matches are still going is because this hasn't gained enough steam or stability to warrant discussions about closing practice matches. This is still very much in the prototype stage.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 25, 2010)

You answered you own question. If it hasn't gained the steam it needs, then I don't see how it will if things stay relatively the same. Once we are fully immersed in TT7 things will probably only slow it down to a stop, as Suu said. It was a valiant effort, but unfortunately I don't really see it panning out, as some others have already expressed.


----------



## GCokes (Feb 25, 2010)

I think there should be more than one match going so that people can notice it more.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 25, 2010)

Eh, I think it's too early to count this out. We just need to be either A: more proactive in posting League Matches, or B: Smack whoever keeps spamming new practice matches. 

Also, 24 hours have passed and nobody's challenged Materpillar, so I'll take him on. >:3


----------



## GCokes (Feb 25, 2010)

I PM'd Ice Prince about challenging him; I'll formally challenge Ice Prince here(as Shayn suggested. I PM'd him my team as well)


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 25, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Eh, I think it's too early to count this out. We just need to be either A: more proactive in posting League Matches, or B: Smack whoever keeps spamming new practice matches.
> 
> Also, 24 hours have passed and nobody's challenged Materpillar, so I'll take him on. >:3




Option B looks like it would get quicker results.


----------



## Shay (Feb 25, 2010)

Regards,

"Give up on trying to make me give up!" I'd post more then one match but I don't want to overstep my boundaries. Would it be appropriate to post more then one match since there is no tournament? Unless there is a rule or objection I could start doubling up on matches with TWO matches posted tomorrow to get this moving quicker.



> What I would request is that everybody nominate a match they would like to see. Please do not nominate yourself. Only nominate ONE match-up you would like to see and I will make a poll out of the assembled options.



Gcokes and SpitefulSerpent5, I have received your teams. I haven't added you to the queue yet since Spiteful was initially called out to face Soloman, if I recall and Gcokes, I'll be saving your team for the poll matches. Please contact me if you have preferences for other opponents to aid me or if you would be willing to sub in another, inactive match (like TYF10's) please contact the opponent in the match to see if they would accept facing you instead of their initial call-out. Keep in mind it is their right to refuse.

*NEW RULES*
I have been considering these for a while and would like some input.

*The location, distance, and teams for the next match will be revealed for the next four matches in the queue to allow both teams to plan properly and prepare a strategy if they are unable to make their match. If both teams agree to change teams at this point, they are entitled only by mutual consent.

*If you have faced an opponent in the KCL, you cannot face them again until the next quarter. This is to prevent abuse and also promote greater exposure of opponents and combinations thereof.

*Proposed Schedule
1st Quarter: League Start through April 1st
2nd Quarter: April 8 through June 30
3rd Quarter: July 8 through September 30 
Playoff and Finals: October 8 through FINISH

*Ladder Rankings are based on win/loss percentage, with draws weighted as half of a win. Example, a win is worth 2 points and a draw is worth 1. Losses are worth no points for the purpose of ladder rankings. 

*For the purpose of playoff seeding, you must have a least 3 matches under your belt total, otherwise you do not qualify. This is to prevent everyone from getting 1 or 2 wins and not be rewarding them for sitting on a 100% percentage.

*Ties on the ladder rankings will be broken by who has had the most matches, and if a tie has not been broken by this, then the number of votes in KCL matches ONLY (Practice Match, Tournament votes do not count) will be the deciding factor. If the tie is still not broken, the seed will be randomly selected from the tied competitors.

Please feel free to discuss these as these rules are for the betterment of us all and I do not want to establish "BAD RULES" from the get go. Thank you so much for your help! Remember, this truly is our project and we should treat it as such and value any constructive input.

Thanks for your time,
~Shay

*CURRENT::*
*Chainer v. WPK (Was postponed by request until Tuesday - initiated)

*QUEUE::* - All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*2/26/2010*

Aggressor v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Long



*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor                                                        
30% Kisame[24]
Animal Realm [30]                                           
CE Naruto [6]                      
Aoba [6]                                                          
SRA Kankuro
Pre Shino [4]

VS

Shiranui
Orochimaru [42]
Jiraiya [30]
Shino [4] 




ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi @ Gaara v. Kimimaro Field - Medium

(Irony check - they both repicked teams because they didn't want Raikage v. Raikage  )


*Spoiler*: __ 



ChaosWeaver
*"Well fuck it, I go with the brother"*
Killer Bee (42)
Jugo (16)
Shi (12)
Lee (6)

VS 

Kirabi
Killer Bee – 42
30% Kisame -24
CE Naruto – 6
Mahiru – 4




*3/4/2010*

Soloman v. Karma @ Akatsuki Cave - Long

(Oh snap, Karma, I don't have your team D: Can you send it to me, too?)

Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor @ Naruto's Wind Training Area - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dracule Mihawk
*"Sexy Assassins"*

Chiyo- 24
Hidan- 20 
Kidomaro- 12
Tsunade (no blood phobia)

VS.

Gigantor
*"Licht Mein Loven Pumpenhausen"*
Kirabi - 42
Demon Realm Pain - 30
Hinata - 4





*FUTURE MATCHES::*
*BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster (Both Teams Received)
*e697 v. Koroshi (Both Teams Received)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*GK777 v. TheYellowFlash10 (Pending submission from TYF10)
*Gcokes v. IcePrince (Pending submission from IP)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*Kinjishi v. OS
*Watchman v. Materpillar


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 25, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK CW?

DAMNIT

Shay, I'm sending you another god damn team.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 25, 2010)

lol that's funny. You guys have a black fetish, obviously. Incoming Darui.


----------



## Shay (Feb 25, 2010)

Duly noted 

ChaosWeaver
*"Well fuck it, I go with the brother"*
Killer Bee (42)
Jugo (16)
Shi (12)
Lee (6)

v.

Kirabi
*"Really ChaosWeaver?"*
Sasori – 48 
Fu – 20
Sai – 8


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2010)

Well fuck you  
How the hell could I know?

I laughed my fucking ass of when I opened that spoiler.


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 25, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> Well fuck you
> How the hell could I know?
> 
> I laughed my fucking ass of when I opened that spoiler.



It is kinda funny


----------



## GCokes (Feb 25, 2010)

What exactly are the 'poll matches'? Btw, I Pm'd GrandKitaro and offered to take TheYellowFlash10's place. Lets see if GK777 responds.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2010)

Kirabi said:


> It is kinda funny



It's a good thing that we didn't both send in new teams. The next team I want to try out has Sasori in it. We would be a mirror once again.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 25, 2010)

Who is SS5 supposed to be facing?


----------



## Distracted (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm.. I guess I'll just wait until my match gets posted (as it will probably keep getting moved back as it seems people are getting more interested in this.)  I won't need to look in here on a regular basis for a while.


----------



## Shay (Feb 25, 2010)

Regards,

SS5 and Soloman was a suggested pair but SS5 gave his consent to fighting somebody else if Soloman is still queued for his match later on for whatever reason.

Hope this helps,
~Shay


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 25, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> It's a good thing that we didn't both send in new teams. The next team I want to try out has Sasori in it. We would be a mirror once again.



Holy shit, I think we're like long lost identical twins seperated at birth.

That or Great Minds think alike


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, you must be twins.


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 25, 2010)

Soloman said:


> Yeah, you must be twins.


----------



## GCokes (Feb 25, 2010)

GK777 agreed that I could take TYF10's spot


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Feb 25, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> *PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
> *Vash v. Shizazzle
> **Kinjishi v. OS*
> *Watchman v. Materpillar



Are Kinjishi and I actually slated to have a match? I know I wanted to challenge someone who had been here a lot longer than me, but I didn't notice Kinjishi expressing any interest in facing me.

Either way I'm in no hurry to have a match so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 25, 2010)

This needs to be merged with prac amtches imo, just run it as prac matches are ran, but keep the rankings. Having both these matches and prac matches at the same time seems to be coutner productive, itll turn into a clusterfuck during tournies


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2010)

Why is Sasori so respected in here? Sakura, shamed him.


----------



## e697 (Feb 25, 2010)

Shay clarification about the system. You mention a draw is worth 1 and win is worth 2, making it seem like a point system, but then you say it is about win%. I agree with it being about win% since that makes you not get affected by how many matches you get to play. So I assume if you get 2 wins a draw and a lot thats 5/8 points so its a .625% is how you are meaning to rank. 

I dont get the quarter system. What's the point of it? Is it just there to show you how much time has passed in the season or does the end of a quarter serve a purpose? I also hope you do more matches at a time than 1. Scrap all practice matches completely because they are useless compared to these, and then you can post 4 of these at a time not during a tourney, and 2 during one. 

Also the poll thing wont be fare in terms of having people play an equal amount because it will usually be the same popular people over and over again.


----------



## Shay (Feb 26, 2010)

Regards,

Thank you all for your input. GCokes, I'll make the change immediately. OS, I can change it since Kinjishi doesn't really seem to want to play. BS, I don't know about Sasori xD

e697 -

You are correct in saying that I wanted it to be about win percentage to make sure that people don't have to spam matches. They can just do a few on their own time and still remain competitive.

If you have 2 wins, a draw, and a loss, you would indeed have a 5 out of 8 points possible so your percentage would be considered 62.5% as you say, and would be ranked accordingly. The reason for this is because I wanted draws (which can happen a lot) to be not a total loss for both competitors and count more for the individual then another opponent who fought the same guy for a loss.

The quarter system is there for a couple of purposes::
*Chapter cutoff, as I plan it, is the most recent chapter as of the beginning of the quarter, starting NEXT quarter as this is a new rule.
*At the end of a quarter, the best ranked individuals will be guaranteed a slot in the playoffs.

I agree that I want to abolish practice matches so this can fly but unfortunately that is not my decision. Once this gains credibility and more participation it is my aim to make this proposal. Starting today, though, I will be bold and post two matches since there is no tournament. I just don't want to ruffle too many feathers by moving too fast. I really do thank you for your input because its all very valuable and full of questions many others have, I'm sure.

That is excellent feedback regarding a poll, and is actually the first argument against having it. I'll still need to think over what I'm doing about that, but I'm glad to have a dissenting opinion to build from.

You're the best, and thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Feb 26, 2010)

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​
*2/26/2010*

Aggressor v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Long



*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor                                                        
30% Kisame[24]
Animal Realm [30]                                           
CE Naruto [6]                      
Aoba [6]                                                          
SRA Kankuro
Pre Shino [4]

VS

Shiranui
Orochimaru [42]
Jiraiya [30]
Shino [4] 




ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi @ Gaara v. Kimimaro Field - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



ChaosWeaver
*"Well fuck it, I go with the brother"*
Killer Bee (42)
Jugo (16)
Shi (12)
Lee (6)

VS 

Kirabi
Killer Bee – 42
30% Kisame -24
CE Naruto – 6
Mahiru – 4





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/4/2010*

Soloman v. Karma @ Akatsuki Cave - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Soloman

*"Team Yashamaru"*
Itachi [30]
Naruto [24] 
Sarutobi [20] 
Yashamaru [2]

VS

Karma

"*Fuck you haters*"
Kisame - 42
Itachi - 30
Mahiru - 4




Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor @ Naruto's Wind Training Area - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dracule Mihawk
*"Sexy Assassins"*

Chiyo- 24
Hidan- 20 
Kidomaro- 12
Tsunade (no blood phobia)

VS.

Gigantor
*"Licht Mein Loven Pumpenhausen"*
Kirabi - 42
Demon Realm Pain - 30
Hinata - 4




*3/7/2010*

BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster @ Akatsuki Cave - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





BlackSmoke

*"Trinity"*
Shodai Hokage
Kyūbi Naruto (Part II, Three Tails)
Rain Trio

VS

DookieMonster

"*Shadow Mode: Cho Ino Shika*"
Jiraiya - 48
Post Shikamaru - 12
Inoichi - 10
Post Chouji - 6





e697 v. Koroshi @ Great Naruto Bridge - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 





e697

Yamato-24
Naruto-24
Asuma-16
Sai-8
Hinata-4

VS

Koroshi

"*Team: \m/*"

Sasori: 48
Darui: 16
Post Shino: 8
Shigure: 2
Pre-Sakura: 1
Rin: 1





*FUTURE MATCHES::*
*GK777 v. Gcokes (Both Teams Received, GK777 has had a match)
*Watchman v. Materpillar (Both Teams Received, Watchman has had a match)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*Soloman v. SpitefulSerpent5 (Pending Soloman's team for this match)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*Kinjishi v. OS
*TYF10 v. IcePrince
*ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Feb 26, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Chainer (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. WolfPrinceKouga
[]



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**WolfPrinceKouga (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Chainer
[]



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 






Match Directory​
M1 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M2 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M3 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M4 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M5 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M6 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()
M7 - Chainer v. WolfPrinceKouga()


----------



## Shay (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry for the horrendous quad post, but I just wanted to let everybody know that until we decide exactly what to do with the polls, please feel free to continue issuing and accepting challenges (to myself included  ).

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Watchman (Feb 26, 2010)

Shay, is it possible that with Materpillar's consent, our teams can be made public? I want to see what I'm up against.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 26, 2010)

Shay. I challenge you. After my current match, of course. I just want to reserve it


----------



## Shay (Feb 26, 2010)

Absolutely. Otherwise I will be releasing it publically in three days time, per the standard I've set. I really don't have any problem releasing the teams myself, but I'm just trying to build consistency. ^^

Thank you for your time!
~Shay

EDIT:: CW  Okay. ^^ What I would request is that you do not send me your team yet, we should find a neutral party


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Feb 26, 2010)

You can publish the teams for my match as well, with the proper permissions...


----------



## Shay (Feb 26, 2010)

Duly noted, friend!

If this continues to be a trend I'll just make all the teams public from the get go and have secret teams become the non-standard.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Chainer (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, _now_ you may withdraw me from the League.


----------



## Shay (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for seeing it through, Chainer  
~Shay


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 26, 2010)

e697 makes a good point that choosing match-ups by polls might not allow people to have roughly even numbers of matches in a given quarter/season/whatever.


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 27, 2010)

Why the hell is V2 allowed?

Looks like I'm gonna take a loss for some stupid like giving Kirabi the equivalent of KN4.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2010)

Kirabi said:


> Kirabi the equivalent of KN4.



They are only equal in appearance.


----------



## Shay (Feb 27, 2010)

e - Good point, this is what I'm leaning to with my rationale as we speak.

Kirabi - I'm truly sorry. I didn't realize this was the case until it was brought up in this match. If you would like to call the status of this match in to question (strike it from the record, or rematch) I'm sure we can consider our options. Definitely I would like CW's input as well. I apologize again - this was not my ruling and indeed I was unaware of it. So very sorry.

TC is a beast and I recommend anybody looking for a match to challenge him!

Thank you for your time, patience, and understanding,
~Shay


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2010)

*I challenge SpitefulSerpent5 to a match.*


----------



## Shay (Feb 27, 2010)

New rule - V2 is banned, like it will be soon in the Bee poll this week.  That didn't work so well and I'm sorry, it wasn't my call at the start.

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​
*2/26/2010*

Aggressor v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Long



*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor                                                        
30% Kisame[24]
Animal Realm [30]                                           
CE Naruto [6]                      
Aoba [6]                                                          
SRA Kankuro
Pre Shino [4]

VS

Shiranui
Orochimaru [42]
Jiraiya [30]
Shino [4] 




ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi @ Gaara v. Kimimaro Field - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



ChaosWeaver
*"Well fuck it, I go with the brother"*
Killer Bee (42)
Jugo (16)
Shi (12)
Lee (6)

VS 

Kirabi
Killer Bee ? 42
30% Kisame -24
CE Naruto ? 6
Mahiru ? 4





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/4/2010*

Soloman v. Karma @ Akatsuki Cave - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Soloman

*"Team Yashamaru"*
Itachi [30]
Naruto [24] 
Sarutobi [20] 
Yashamaru [2]

VS

Karma

"*Fuck you haters*"
Kisame - 42
Itachi - 30
Mahiru - 4




Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor @ Naruto's Wind Training Area - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dracule Mihawk
*"Sexy Assassins"*

Chiyo- 24
Hidan- 20 
Kidomaro- 12
Tsunade (no blood phobia)

VS.

Gigantor
*"Licht Mein Loven Pumpenhausen"*
Kirabi - 42
Demon Realm Pain - 30
Hinata - 4




*3/7/2010*

BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster @ Akatsuki Cave - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





BlackSmoke

*"Trinity"*
Shodai Hokage
Kyūbi Naruto (Part II, Three Tails)
Rain Trio

VS

DookieMonster

"*Shadow Mode: Cho Ino Shika*"
Jiraiya - 48
Post Shikamaru - 12
Inoichi - 10
Post Chouji - 6





e697 v. Koroshi @ Great Naruto Bridge - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 





e697

Yamato-24
Naruto-24
Asuma-16
Sai-8
Hinata-4

VS

Koroshi

"*Team: \m/*"

Sasori: 48
Darui: 16
Post Shino: 8
Shigure: 2
Pre-Sakura: 1
Rin: 1





*FUTURE MATCHES::*
*GK777 v. Gcokes (Both Teams Received, GK777 has had a match)
*Watchman v. Materpillar (Both Teams Received, Watchman has had a match)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 (Pending TC's Team)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*Kinjishi v. OS
*TYF10 v. IcePrince
*ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> They are only equal in appearance.


Then why is everyone in my match saying I can't even put a scratch on him?



Shaynringan said:


> e - Good point, this is what I'm leaning to with my rationale as we speak.
> 
> Kirabi - I'm truly sorry. I didn't realize this was the case until it was brought up in this match. If you would like to call the status of this match in to question (strike it from the record, or rematch) I'm sure we can consider our options. Definitely I would like CW's input as well. I apologize again - this was not my ruling and indeed I was unaware of it. So very sorry.
> 
> ...



I would like it if we could discount this match and maybe a rematch.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2010)

Kirabi said:


> Then why is everyone in my match saying I can't even put a scratch on him?



Perhaps 100 puppets is a bad offense against Bee, who has a condensed chakra shroud in V2?

Iron Sand could probably hit through V2.


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Iron Sand could probably hit through V2.



Kusanagi couldn't penetrate Naruto's similar tailed state. Doubt Satetsu would.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Kusanagi couldn't penetrate Naruto's similar tailed state. Doubt Satetsu would.



Nothing stops Bee from getting crushed by giant Satetsu blocks.


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Nothing stops Bee from getting crushed by giant Satetsu blocks.



KN6 could tank fucking shinra tensei,and some rocks fell on him....

Doubt something like Satetsu blocks could harm V2


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2010)

so i signed up in the sign up thread, how do i get a match started?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2010)

godtachi said:


> KN6 could tank fucking shinra tensei,and some rocks fell on him....
> 
> Doubt something like Satetsu blocks could harm V2



What does KN6 have to do with anything?


----------



## Watchman (Feb 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> so i signed up in the sign up thread, how do i get a match started?



Just post a challenge - someone will accept, then you PM your teams to Shaynrignan.

Welcome back to the KC, btw.


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2010)

ahh thanks

hmm so who can i challenge who isn't in a match? xD


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why am I now facing The Comedian instead of Soloman?

I'm not particularly against the idea, but it confuses me...


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't see your name on a match queue?


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> I didn't see your name on a match queue?



Nothing against a match with you, but if you look  - though he didn't post a team yet.

Suddenly,  in the next post. Is it because he's facing Karma already?

Once again, nothing against a match with you, just like having actions taken involving myself explained.


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah, I see. Do you still want to proceed? I'll ask Soloman~


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's more fair for you to get a match since Soloman already has one coming up IMO. But I honestly don't care. I see good points to battling either of you and I've already delivered my team - which I realize has *extreme* disadvantages depending on my opponent's team, but want to use to hopefully prove a point/it makes me laugh when I look at it.

I still plan on giving a good match. Solo never gave a team so the moment you do I'll presume you are my opponent. Post it publicly if you feel like it, Shay has mine PMed and I'll post mine in response so we have it in the open.


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine's private too.


Your team is to make a point, mine is to test out a thry.

Could be pretty interesting


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Mine's private too.
> 
> 
> Your team is to make a point, mine is to test out a thry.
> ...



If you post it here, I'll post mine. Shay already has it so there will be no counter shenanagins. And I want time to actually think of a strategy.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't see why teams need to be made private. If they are both posted along with the distance and location then the only downside is that you aren't making people wait two days for your strategy thus allowing more time for debate, discussion, and a more enjoyable match overall for both participants and voters.


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then post a team. The first person to post a team in this thread is the one I will face, I will accept no other opponent. I will post the team I have PMed to Shay immediately after seeing the post. Shay will confirm that this is the team I have sent. 

I want to see a team!


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Perhaps 100 puppets is a bad offense against Bee, who has a condensed chakra shroud in V2?
> 
> Iron Sand could probably hit through V2.



I had no clue V2 was allowed, so I went the route that created the most chaos for the cursed puppet to be effective.


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2010)

*Team: Rain, Shine, or Suiton*

Hashirama [36]
Gaara [16]
Darui [16]
Karin [8]




Soloman is it okay if I take your spot? You can object for whatever reason if you want.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 27, 2010)

Not at all, I welcome it. I wouldn't feel comfortable having two matches in short succession. Karma is enough on my plate let alone going up against the titan that is the Spiteful Serpent. Good luck, and I'll be sure to vote.


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> *Team: Rain, Shine, or Suiton*
> 
> Hashirama [36]
> Gaara [16]
> ...



Interesting.

Team Name: *White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*

Raikage - 58
Darui - 16
Pre Ino - 2


----------



## On and On (Feb 28, 2010)

SpitefulSerpent5 said:


> Team Name: *White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*





Darui's the best support for Raikage. Good pick.




Outer Path randomized. *Amegakure short*. It's it my Visitor Messages. 


Should Be fine, rite?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2010)

Kirabi said:


> I had no clue V2 was allowed, so I went the route that created the most chaos for the cursed puppet to be effective.



I think you would've won if you'd pulled out Satetsu. Anyway, it's kind of a stolen win from me, so rematch sounds good. Discount doesn't.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 28, 2010)

Raikage at short? That should be interesting


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 28, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> I think you would've won if you'd pulled out Satetsu. Anyway, it's kind of a stolen win from me, so rematch sounds good. Discount doesn't.



How about we not count this and have a rematch.  I didn't pull out Satetsu because I was trying to get a successful hit with Fu.  I understand I could have probably done better with a basic strategy like that, but I was trying not to win in such a cheap way.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2010)

Kirabi said:


> *How about we not count this and have a rematch.*  I didn't pull out Satetsu because I was trying to get a successful hit with Fu.  I understand I could have probably done better with a basic strategy like that, but I was trying not to win in such a cheap way.



That was my plan. 

Hm. You're trying not to be cheap and I come and erase with a hole in the rules. I'd almost feel guilty


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok cool, but we're having the rematch after we sort out this V2 fiasco.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Feb 28, 2010)

VBD asked ages ago if anyone had any problems... I think I was the only one that questioned it. IMO tough luck, you should've used Iron sand anyway.


----------



## On and On (Feb 28, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Raikage at short? That should be interesting



Most people are going to be like "lol babyshake" but now I get to test all the aspects of my team I wanted.


----------



## Kirabi (Feb 28, 2010)

Oyako Shinju said:


> VBD asked ages ago if anyone had any problems... I think I was the only one that questioned it. IMO tough luck, you should've used Iron sand anyway.



Can you link me to where you questioned it?  I had no clue what Version 2 was refering to until the KB discussion thread anyway.


----------



## Sadgoob (Feb 28, 2010)

Oyako Shinju said:


> VBD asked ages ago if anyone had any problems... I think I was the only one that questioned it. IMO tough luck, you should've used Iron sand anyway.



Ahem. 



Soloman said:


> Why isn't Kirabi version two restricted? It's an indestructible entity that moves like a freight train and instantly mowed down someone whose _Shouten Clone_ was beating Team Gai at Taijutsu until _Gates_ were released. Ei scares me, but is there a consensus on his immunity to Genjutsu?





Violent By Design said:


> Indestructible?





Soloman said:


> Is the creature not similar and arguably more durable than KN4 and KN6? How would you kill it, VBD? I would assert that Kirabi in_ Version 2_ could defeat the Raikage alone despite the 16 point difference. Is the Raikage's _Shroud_ allowed to be turned to _Amatarasu_ trolling speeds? When his hair is spiked up?





Violent By Design said:


> They're both black, I'll give you that much.
> 
> KN4 and KN6 are not indestructible either.





Soloman said:


> Well, it will be interesting at least. I may be mistaken.





Oyako Shinju said:


> I don't think he needs V2, he got HN3 somewhat recently didn't he? V2 just reminds me of KN4 and above. IMO it would require a price raise... if it's similar to KN4 then it can tank things like extended kusanagi, making it a pretty deadly mix of speed, power and defence.





Violent By Design said:


> He got HN3 back somewhat recently. It shouldn't have been banned to begin with.
> 
> V2 isn't anything like KN4 though. The reason why KN4 is so dangerous is because of its massive beams. All V2 does is make his clothesline more powerful +_+.





Oyako Shinju said:


> I take it to mean 'Number'
> 
> So V2 doesn't give him any defensive advantages? If not then what is really the point either way? he's still got enough power with HN3 to smash anyone... I can't actually think of a defense that would stand up to it (bearing in mind he has raiton manipulation).
> 
> ...





Violent By Design said:


> Should you ban a move because you don't personally find it useful?
> 
> Well Kirabi has been beaten plenty of times. So you should prob figure something out for your own good .
> 
> ...


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you Soloman. This was all somewhere back near the start of this discussion thread.

If you were against it you should have said something, Soloman and I spoke up.


----------



## e697 (Feb 28, 2010)

If he did not know about it he could not have spoken up. Not everyone follows every thread so closely. It was a safe assumption to assume the rules and banning was the same as the normal tier list. Glancing at the OP it states nothing about V2 not being banned.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 28, 2010)

It says in the OP that V2 was allowed.


----------



## e697 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya I see it now. I just looked at the tier list under the spoiler. I think thats really stupid as you can see by their match, but if its there its there.


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 28, 2010)

ANOTHER DQ, Shiranui didn't post a strat. *Okay I want to have a match with anyone who knows they won't fucking DQ!*


----------



## DookieMonster (Feb 28, 2010)

Me Me ME. Pick Me! I'll take you on, but I don't think I can just cause the rules, already gotta match.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 1, 2010)

I can take you on, once everyone has had there first match.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2010)

ohh i want a match

haven't had one yet


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2010)

Then challenge someone 

Just. Someone random who wants a match and hasn't had one either.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 1, 2010)

See this is what I dont get, if this replacing the prac match thread slowly, why cant anyone challenge whoever they want when they want? Sure a limit is nice (say you have to wait 5 matches as a minimum), but having to wait for everyone to have a match will take a long time


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I can take you on, once everyone has had there first match.



then i'll challenge you


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 1, 2010)

e697 said:


> If he did not know about it he could not have spoken up. Not everyone follows every thread so closely. It was a safe assumption to assume the rules and banning was the same as the normal tier list. Glancing at the OP it states nothing about V2 not being banned.





Mist Puppet said:


> It says in the OP that V2 was allowed.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2010)

Oyako Shinju said:


>





> - As you may know, our tier list may not always be the exact same as the "" here. So make sure to keep track of the updates here when you're making a new team.


----------



## Shay (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello, everyone.

I will post the next matches tomorrow. Personal issues are preventing me from getting it done right now, so I request your patience and understanding as I maintain these minor issues. Expect the matches at about 8:00 AM PST tomorrow morning. However if someone wants to jump the gun and post them on my behalf, go ahead. Will +rep 

Apologies again,
~Shay


----------



## GCokes (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm hoping I'm next so I can have my first Colosseum battle!


----------



## Fatality (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok right place to post 	. 

One Man Army is simply a low level ninja without genjustu, ninjustu or seal knowledge; your most basic ninja fodder.
*
One Man Army*
*
Databook statistics (out of 5):*
Ninjutsu: 1
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 1
Intelligence: 3
Strength: 2.5
Speed: 1.5
Stamina: 2.5
Seal Knowledge: 1
*
Allowed jutsu:*

Kage Shuriken

Windmill Shuriken Grenade
*
Equipment:*

Katana, kunai, shuriken, explosive tags, ninja wire, smoke bombs, soldier pills (1-5), sleep bombs (1-3)

*Knowledge:*

Basic: Ninja head bands and Akatsuki robes.
*
Special rules, exclusions, etc:*
Not allowed to consume multiple soldier pills at once.

I think he falls around a 3-6 pointer.

Just wanted to through an idea out there. Rate, hate, masturbate I don't care just give some opinions .


----------



## Watchman (Mar 1, 2010)

The Creed said:


> Ok right place to post 	.
> 
> One Man Army is simply a low level ninja without genjustu, ninjustu or seal knowledge; your most basic ninja fodder.
> *
> ...



This isn't the right place to post this.

This is a terrible idea.

It breaks a shitload of KC conventions such as assigning Jutsus to people who haven't shown them, etc.

You're doing something wrong if you're _designing_ a fodder-nin and he costs more than 3 points. There is literally nothing this guy can offer a team that you can't get from, say, Shigure.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2010)

Call me when Shigure can offer explosive tags, smoke bombs, soldier pills, and sleep bombs.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> This isn't the right place to post this.
> 
> This is a terrible idea.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. Without the shuriken jutsus I think he falls into the 3 point area.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hm, you're right, I didn't look at the equipment. So it's basically buying an armoury for more skilled characters to raid, since One Man Army is hardly going to be able to use any of this stuff effectively.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 1, 2010)

He would need a name though, since typing _one man army_ multiple times in a strategy would get annoying. I think it should be Melvin.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 1, 2010)

How about Kinjishi ?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Mar 1, 2010)

Best idea ever.


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 1, 2010)

Why not just sell the items themselves?


----------



## Fatality (Mar 1, 2010)

Soloman said:


> Why not just sell the items themselves?



I'm sure 100 naruto bunshins with sleep bombs would just rolfstomp anyone. This way it's limited and fair.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 1, 2010)

Can we make him the "fuck you" fodder nin?


----------



## Fatality (Mar 1, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Can we make him the "fuck you" fodder nin?



Now that's what I'm talking about 	.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 1, 2010)

Soloman said:


> Why not just sell the items themselves?



I proposed this a while ago, the general response was that it should be a side tourney kind of thing.


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2010)

Regards,

Thank you all for your patience. I have taken care of business and matches should be up momentarily.

I wouldn't be adverse to adding something unconventional like that, but of course, my aim is to stay as close to the actual tier list as possible from here on out given the debacle that occured with Unrestricted V2. I never veto a good idea without due consideration, though. The end of it is that I trust the opinion of the majority consensus more then any opinion my unskilled and inexperienced mind could put forth on my own.

Thanks again,
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2010)

New rule - V2 is banned, like it will be soon in the Bee poll this week.  That didn't work so well and I'm sorry, it wasn't my call at the start.

Danzou is added at 30, Kisame is added at 42, and any and all characters discussed in recent polls are added/adjusted accordingly. Can somebody just axe the tier list from the main post and we can just assume that we are using the most up to date main list, including voted in changes like the Kages, until said otherwise?

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​
*3/2/2010*

Soloman v. Karma @ Akatsuki Cave - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Soloman

*"Team Yashamaru"*
Itachi [30]
Naruto [24] 
Sarutobi [20] 
Yashamaru [2]

VS

Karma

"*Fuck you haters*"
Kisame - 42
Itachi - 30
Mahiru - 4




Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor @ Naruto's Wind Training Area - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dracule Mihawk
*"Sexy Assassins"*

Chiyo- 24
Hidan- 20 
Kidomaro- 12
Tsunade (no blood phobia)

VS.

Gigantor
*"Licht Mein Loven Pumpenhausen"*
Kirabi - 42
Demon Realm Pain - 30
Hinata - 4




*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/5/2010*

BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster @ Akatsuki Cave - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





BlackSmoke

*"Trinity"*
Shodai Hokage
Kyūbi Naruto (Part II, Three Tails)
Rain Trio

VS

DookieMonster

"*Shadow Mode: Cho Ino Shika*"
Jiraiya - 48
Post Shikamaru - 12
Inoichi - 10
Post Chouji - 6





e697 v. Koroshi @ Great Naruto Bridge - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 





e697

Yamato-24
Naruto-24
Asuma-16
Sai-8
Hinata-4

VS

Koroshi

"*Team: \m/*"

Sasori: 48
Darui: 16
Post Shino: 8
Shigure: 2
Pre-Sakura: 1
Rin: 1




*3/8/2010*

GK777 v. Gcokes @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GrandKitaro777

"*ZA-WARUDO.*"

Killerbee: 42
Gaara: 16
Kidomaru: 12
Naruto: 6

VS

GCokes

Yamato
Torune
Shi
Post Shikamaru
Kidomaru
Shizune




Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*FUTURE MATCHES::*
*The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 (Both Teams Received, TC has has a match)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Muk v. Aggressor
*Vash v. Shizazzle
*Kinjishi v. OS
*TYF10 v. IcePrince
*ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## On and On (Mar 2, 2010)

*Predictions;*


*Spoiler*: _Soloman v. Karma @ Akatsuki Cave - Long_ 





Soloman's team overpowers Karma's if it comes to head-to-head. How Kisame is used will be the main factor of the match.





*Spoiler*: _Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor @ Naruto's Wind Training Area - Medium_ 





Demon Realm's missiles bout to ruckus. If it wasn't for him I would give DM an auto-win.





*Spoiler*: _BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster @ Akatsuki Cave - Medium_ 





Definitely would've gone with a different 16 points for Dook's team.

I'd say BS has the advantage since it'll likely become head to head and Shodai's in his element, amongst other things.





*Spoiler*: _e697 v. Koroshi @ Great Naruto Bridge - Short_ 





Location and distance puts this in E's favor. I know exactly what I'd do.





*Spoiler*: _GK777 v. Gcokes @ Amegakure - Short_ 





I have no clue, this match will be a cluster fuck.





*Spoiler*: _Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long_ 





Watchman has it. When you use Pain you gotta go all the way 

Would've picked different support besides Naraka, but the team's defensive and supplmentary part will be difficult to overcome. BTW Watchman, Hell Realm is only 12 points


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**Aggressor (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Shiranui []



**ChaosWeaver (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Kirabi []



**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Chainer (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. WolfPrinceKouga
[]



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**WolfPrinceKouga (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Chainer
[]



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 



**Shiranui (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Aggressor []




Match Directory​
M01 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M02 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M03 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M04 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M05 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M06 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()
M07 - Chainer v. WolfPrinceKouga()
M08 - *Aggressor* v. Shiranui ()
M09 - ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi ()


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't asked for a match in a while, so I might as well do so here.

Anyone up for one against me?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish for a rematch at some point. I didn't realize my match had been posted, and so I unintentionally forfeited.


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2010)

I understand, Shiranui. I'm sorry. I'll make it a common practice to send PMs to announce matches to the contestents from now on. 

Thank you for not being angry at me.
~Shay


----------



## GCokes (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahh so close to my match. It's definitely an interesting match up and location...LOCATION >.< lol


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2010)

In case anybody missed it in my spam, check this post () for The Comedian's predictions 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## GCokes (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol at the cluster fuck. I have a good feeling about my match. I'm certain I can win *Thumbs up!*


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what's the general assumption of RasenShuriken's speed in the KC?


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 2, 2010)

Fast. Certainly dodgeable or counterable (I think I may have made those two words up), but still quite rapid.


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Mar 2, 2010)

I think it's dodgeable by most top tiers who see it coming, if that's what you mean.

I.E. Don't just throw it at Kakashi and expect it to hit.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 2, 2010)

I am shocked and shocked again that Materpillar didn't pick a Deidara team. I confess, I made my team _expecting_ him to use Deidara.

Also@Shay, are we taking into account the new "Animal Realm gets 4 summons" rule?


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> Fast. Certainly dodgeable or counterable (I think I may have made those two words up), but still quite rapid.



Well it's just that - going by the manga - it's speed is utterly ridiculous:



It covered the Chibaku Tensei crater (several mountains side-by-side in length) in a second.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 2, 2010)

Going by the manga, it was dodged or countered on more than one occasion, making its "utterly ridiculous" speed, questionable at best.


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 2, 2010)

My strategy is up.


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> Going by the manga, it was dodged or countered on more than one occasion, making its "utterly ridiculous" speed, questionable at best.



Is the fact that they were dodged not merely a testament to Pain's and Naruto's (since they kept up well with each other) reaction speed and movement speed?

And then there's Aldric's argument backing up that scan...


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 2, 2010)

I imagine that debate will be settled when Naruto fights with Sasuke who's reaction speed hasn't been exponentially sharper than any of his opponents. I am quite ready for the hype of Sage Mode and Pein Rikodou speed to end. It's been a good hundred chapters, but the time has come!


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh yea here's and Aldric's argument -



Aldric said:


> And to add something to that whole HURR DURRERRR SHURIKEN CANT COMPETE WITH FIREARMS bullshit
> 
> We know peak humans can throw a baseball at 100 mph
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 2, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Is the fact that they were dodged not merely a testament to Pain's and Naruto's (since they kept up well with each other) reaction speed and movement speed?



No, it's not.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 2, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Well it's just that - going by the manga - it's speed is utterly ridiculous:
> 
> 
> 
> It covered the Chibaku Tensei crater (several mountains side-by-side in length) in a second.



Err, I'm pretty sure the Rasenshuriken was thrown from the _other_ side of the crater. It didn't cross the entire crater.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Mar 2, 2010)

No OBD-style feats or calcs plox.

I really don't want to see people claiming Deva Realm has hypersonic reaction speed when he almost got tagged by Kakashi's Raikiri only to be saved by Asura. Furthermore if Kakashi himself was anywhere near supersonic speeds, he would quite literally rape Deva's 5 second cool down.

Trying to use calculations on a Manga just seems inherently wrong. You can only compare character to character, trying to use some sort of realistic scale fucks up big time as Kishi doesn't draw for realism's sake and doesn't give a shit whether some guy with too much time on his hands does a calc to prove Rasenshuriken flies at hypersonic speeds only for those calcs and feats to contradict other feats.


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> Err, I'm pretty sure the Rasenshuriken was thrown from the _other_ side of the crater. It didn't cross the entire crater.



Hmm, that could be a correct way to look at it.

I myself am confused when trying to compare the scan I provided and this one (assuming Kishi drew them at least somewhat similar), using the masses of trees as a guide:



Well, whatever the case, judging from the scans, it seems like you're correct that my view of the "crossing" is totally wrong.

However, even if RasenShuriken crossed from the side you're indicating, that would still make it incredulously fast (which should be expected given SM Naruto's impossible strength), though A LOT more plausible than what I had previously thought.

Which is what I was looking for, so thanks.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 2, 2010)

That picture in general confused me, actually. The explosion from the FRS seems _way_ too big considering what we'd seen it do before. I think perspective is doing something nasty with that shot, if not downright inconsistency.


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2010)

TheOftViewer said:


> That picture in general confused me, actually. The explosion from the FRS seems _way_ too big considering what we'd seen it do before. I think perspective is doing something nasty with that shot, if not downright inconsistency.



That's something that confused me as well.

But I kind of see the last scan's version of RasenShuriken's explosion radius more plausible than the previous, which turned out pretty damn small.

However, I agree that the explosion blast radius of RasenShuriken looks like an inconsistency.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Mar 2, 2010)

It's an inconsistency.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 2, 2010)

Uh where should I post my idea?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 2, 2010)

I think that this is the best place: 

Though it still isn't quite right. But it's the best for now


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello, friend,

Generally you would post ideas in the future tournaments discussion thread or a thread related to the trials, but I would be wary that it is usually recommended to have one match under your belt before you submit anything.

That is the requirement for voting in decisions like new characters and level additions. Openly discussing things and voting in matches have no match requirement, of course, but I would recommend signing up for and participating in the upcoming Trial Tournament 7 to give yourself more "street cred". Your idea may be unorthodox and run into a lot of resistance but it by no means is a bad one. I hope you'll play with us in the Trials or this league. 

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Fatality (Mar 2, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> Hello, friend,
> 
> Generally you would post ideas in the future tournaments discussion thread or a thread related to the trials, but I would be wary that it is usually recommended to have one match under your belt before you submit anything.
> 
> ...



So I either take the risk of being ignored or I get roflstomped?

Sign me up 	.


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2010)

I like your spirit 

Signups for TT7 begin in about 24 hours, Chainer's posting that thread, I think. Keep an eye out and think of a team before hand. If you want a match here, in this league, feel free to challenge anybody for some practice. 

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Fatality (Mar 2, 2010)

In _this_ thread? Ugh gotta re-post.

I'll fight anyone (preferably someone with some mercy) when possible.

Veterans help me pick.

Taka Sasuke [36]
Kyubi Naruto [36]
Obito [3]
Pre Sakura [1]

or

Kidomaru [12]
Hungry Ghost Realm [16]
SRA Gaara [16]
Post Kakashi [30]
Pre Ino [2]

or 

Sasori [48]
Hidan [20]
SRA Sasuke/CE Gaara [8]


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> Thank you for not being angry at me.



Sure. It's not something to get upset over. Though while I'm here I suppose I'll submit my offer for a match with whoever wants to play.


----------



## GCokes (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah. I'm getting excited for my first match !


----------



## Muk (Mar 2, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> I haven't asked for a match in a while, so I might as well do so here.
> 
> Anyone up for one against me?



i'll fight you

didn't seem my last challenge was answered



TheOftViewer said:


> That picture in general confused me, actually. The explosion from the FRS seems _way_ too big considering what we'd seen it do before. I think perspective is doing something nasty with that shot, if not downright inconsistency.



i think there is 2 parts to frs explosion. 

a) the blades expand
b) the inner ball expands

the blade expansion is bigger than the inner ball expansion. the blades only cut. the inner ball disintegrate everything that the blades didn't already cut.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 2, 2010)

M?gas Strategos said:


> No OBD-style feats or calcs plox.
> 
> I really don't want to see people claiming Deva Realm has hypersonic reaction speed when he *almost got tagged by Kakashi's Raikiri* only to be saved by Asura. Furthermore if Kakashi himself was anywhere near supersonic speeds, he would quite literally rape Deva's 5 second cool down.
> 
> Trying to use calculations on a Manga just seems inherently wrong. You can only compare character to character, trying to use some sort of realistic scale fucks up big time as Kishi doesn't draw for realism's sake and doesn't give a shit whether some guy with too much time on his hands does a calc to prove Rasenshuriken flies at hypersonic speeds only for those calcs and feats to contradict other feats.



Horrible example considering Deva was chained when Kakashi almost did that.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2010)

The Creed said:


> Veterans help me pick.



I'll write a brief critique of each team and allow you to decide based off my comments.



> Taka Sasuke [36]
> Kyubi Naruto [36]
> Obito [3]
> Pre Sakura [1]



Sasuke is, in my opinion, a wonderful choice; however, I prefer his _Hebi_ form. He possesses a diverse offensive set with techniques that are capable of causing substantial damage from _short_ and _medium_ distances. Additionally, he has the ability to inhibit opposing movement with his _katon_ ninjutsu which are capable of covering reasonable areas. 

Naruto is suitable companion, though I've found that you'll get more use out of one of his lower forms such as [6] or [12] on this kind of team. _Sanbi_ Naruto [32] is primarily used for his destructive talents, which are effective at short and medium ranges. Considering you've already selected a character who is adept in this area, you might want to choose one to compensate for your lack of long-ranged or defensive traits. And lastly, Obito and Sakura are rather useless; I would advise using either Shino [4] or Mahiru [4] instead.



> Post Kakashi [30]
> Kidomaru [12]
> Hungry Ghost Realm [16]
> SRA Gaara [16]
> Pre Ino [2]



I quite like this combination, actually. Versatility isn't in question due to Kakashi who undoubtedly possesses one of the most varied sets on the tier list; and you certainly aren't lacking in power with the likes of Sabaku no Gaara. 

In contrast to the previous set, this one includes exceptional range coverage: Kakashi, who covers short and medium; Gaara who plays well in medium and long; Kidoumaru who can deter the opponent with his _Ninpo: Kumo_ techniques and act with precision with _Kumo Senkyu: Susaku_; and Pein who supplements your team with an exceptional defense.

The final slot is somewhat of a toss-up. You can stay with Ino [2], though I feel as if your points would be better spent on Shigure [2].



> Sasori [48]
> Hidan [20]
> SRA Sasuke/CE Gaara [8]



Ah, Sasori. I find it difficult to construct a team that can work harmoniously with him, due to his overwhelming presence in a battle. What you want to consider when using him are characters and techniques that will supplement his attacks. You don't necessarily _need_ more power - _Satetsu_ and _Aka Higi: Hyakki no Souen_ are more than enough - so ideally, you want Sasori to either be the distraction for which you use advantageously with your other characters; or for the rest of your team to act as scapegoats and to enhance his attacks.

Gaara [16], Shikamaru [12], Shi [12], Orochimaru [12], Yamato [24] are merely a few examples that I feel coalesce well with Sasori on a team.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 2, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I'll write a brief critique of each team and allow you to decide based off my comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Now I'm down to the following

Post Kakashi [30]
Kidomaru [12]
Hungry Ghost Realm [16]
SRA Gaara [16]
Shigure [2] 

or

Naruto [24]
Danzo [30]
Kidomaru [12]
CE Gaara [8]
Shigure [2]


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2010)

I am kidding but

WE NEED TO HAVE A RULING THAT ROOT MEMBERS CAN SPREAD INFO ON DANZO WITHOUT BEING PARALYZED.

NEW THREAD NAO!!

Also, just checking - can Fu swap with any puppet?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2010)

Select whichever appeals to you the most. It would be nice to see someone use Danzo, though your other team is commendable.


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2010)

Outer Path - I would say he can swap with any inanimate object. The jutsu is on a paper tag. He just needs to put his tag on it and Shintenshin the object.

EDIT: If you want to fight Muk, I'll make the match happen.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Suu (Mar 2, 2010)

Shayn - when TT7 begins, do you mind limiting this to only 1 match at a time?

(or none, if you believe it will distract too much attention from TT7 - or even more likely, vice versa)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd like another match. 
Desired opponent: Mist Puppet, SpitefulSerpent5, Materpillar, or Uzumaki Lee


----------



## Fatality (Mar 2, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'd like another match.
> Desired opponent: Mist Puppet, _The Creed_, SpitefulSerpent5, Materpillar, or Uzumaki Lee



Fixed that for you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 2, 2010)

The Creed said:


> Fixed that for you.


Sure, why not. Fresh meat tastes good. I hope your top quality.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a win in my book if I get 1 vote.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2010)

No one wants to play with me? :[


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 2, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Sure. It's not something to get upset over. Though while I'm here I suppose I'll submit my offer for a match with whoever wants to play.



I'd like to take up this match.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 2, 2010)

So...where/when do we start WPK?


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2010)

Oyako Shinju said:


> I'd like to take up this match.



All right.


----------



## Sanbi (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahhh, I still haven't gotten my revenge for that T5 loss though Vyse


----------



## TheOftViewer (Mar 2, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> Ahhh, I still haven't gotten my revenge for that T5 loss though Vyse



Oh right, you're SotA.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmm, I'm sorry. Can you wait until after my match with Oyako?


----------



## Sanbi (Mar 2, 2010)

I wouldn't mind the wait.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 2, 2010)

All right, that sounds good. It should be fun.


----------



## Sanbi (Mar 2, 2010)

Although, I sure hope it would be closer then it was last time.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd love to have another match at some point.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 3, 2010)

Me and Oyako need to have a match finally. To prove once and fall that Australia > New Zealand


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 3, 2010)

I won't be asking for matches however that doesn't mean I don't want to play.

If you want to play me, simply drop me a MSN, VM or PM.


----------



## David (Mar 3, 2010)

Muk, I hope you don't mind, but I feel like playing Karma (assuming it's fine with him).

I could really use that experience.

*Edit:* Yes, Karma confirmed that he's up for a match with me.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I am up for a match with Daviddd.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 3, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Me and Oyako need to have a match finally. To prove once and fall that Australia > New Zealand



Comparing our recent tournament performances... :ho

But yes, we will battle shortly.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 3, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> Although, I sure hope it would be closer then it was last time.



It was a rather close match. You had the initial advantage, which forced me to debate with voters to receive their confidence - something I don't often have to do in the first round. It was only 3-0.


----------



## Shay (Mar 3, 2010)

Suu said:


> Shayn - when TT7 begins, do you mind limiting this to only 1 match at a time?
> 
> (or none, if you believe it will distract too much attention from TT7 - or even more likely, vice versa)



Hello, Suu!

It would be my honor to comply with this request to allow the focus to remain on TT7. How long does TT7 usually last?

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 3, 2010)

5 rounds, 3 days per match. Generally speaking less than 24 hours between batches. Working with 4 matches per batch, and no downtime ~48 days. So between a month and a half, and two months is a reasonable estimate.

When you have a moment could you randomize a location for Shiranui and I (both teams have been sent in) and add us to the queue. The reason I ask is that he's not on often, so knowledge of my team, and the location would allow him to prepare a strategy in advance.


----------



## Shay (Mar 3, 2010)

NOTE:: To comply with KC regulations regarding practice matches during a tournament, the KCL will slow down to a one match per 3 day period to promote a healthier focus on TT7. I also purged some matches from the queue since neither competitor posted a team to me in a week.

WPK, when you get a chance go ahead and post what me and CW's teams are and a random location, please.

OS, thank you so much for the help. Your match will be at Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short. Teams are as follows: 


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​
*3/2/2010*

Soloman v. Karma @ Akatsuki Cave - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Soloman

*"Team Yashamaru"*
Itachi [30]
Naruto [24] 
Sarutobi [20] 
Yashamaru [2]

VS

Karma

"*Fuck you haters*"
Kisame - 42
Itachi - 30
Mahiru - 4




Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor @ Naruto's Wind Training Area - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dracule Mihawk
*"Sexy Assassins"*

Chiyo- 24
Hidan- 20 
Kidomaro- 12
Tsunade (no blood phobia)

VS.

Gigantor
*"Licht Mein Loven Pumpenhausen"*
Kirabi - 42
Demon Realm Pain - 30
Hinata - 4




*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/5/2010*

BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster @ Akatsuki Cave - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





BlackSmoke

*"Trinity"*
Shodai Hokage
Kyūbi Naruto (Part II, Three Tails)
Rain Trio

VS

DookieMonster

"*Shadow Mode: Cho Ino Shika*"
Jiraiya - 48
Post Shikamaru - 12
Inoichi - 10
Post Chouji - 6





e697 v. Koroshi @ Great Naruto Bridge - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 





e697

Yamato-24
Naruto-24
Asuma-16
Sai-8
Hinata-4

VS

Koroshi

"*Team: \m/*"

Sasori: 48
Darui: 16
Post Shino: 8
Shigure: 2
Pre-Sakura: 1
Rin: 1




*3/8/2010*

GK777 v. Gcokes @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GrandKitaro777

"*ZA-WARUDO.*"

Killerbee: 42
Gaara: 16
Kidomaru: 12
Naruto: 6

VS

GCokes

Yamato
Torune
Shi
Post Shikamaru
Kidomaru
Shizune




Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*FUTURE MATCHES::*
*The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium (Both Teams Received, TC has had a match)
*Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short (Both Teams Received, Shiranui has had a match)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)
*ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium (Both Teams in care of WPK, Both competitors have a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Muk v. Aggressor (Pending Team from Aggressor)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*WolfPrinceKouga v. The Creed
*Outer Path v. Karma
*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Postponed until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Postponed until OS v. Shiranui completes)

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2010)

CW's team:

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

Shay's team:

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino

Location: Uchiha temple
Distance: Medium


----------



## Shay (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you so much, WPK 
~Shay


----------



## Chaos (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks mate. So Danzo and Fu eh?


----------



## Shay (Mar 3, 2010)

Regards,

I wanted to try something new, and I love Fu. 

I'm worried though, because I think Yamato might trump Danzou's Futon really easily. D:

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Chaos (Mar 3, 2010)

And how do you think Fu's puppet would work against a KB-spam?


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2010)

1 KB would be caught in it =]


----------



## Shay (Mar 3, 2010)

This is going to hurt.
~Shay


----------



## Chaos (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm quite sure you'll come up with some "Whatthehellthisisimpossible"-way and still get votes. You got a habit for doing that. And doing it awesome.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 3, 2010)

I was somewhat tempted to do 12 Lee's and Pre Shino.

Post Kakashi [30]
Kidomaru [12]
Hungry Ghost Realm [16]
SRA Gaara [16]
Shigure [2]


----------



## Shay (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks! You should try and get a team in the TT7 registration, ASAP, The Creed. There are only about 4 slots left.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking for a future rival, to hang in queue with me


----------



## DookieMonster (Mar 3, 2010)

It might be me, ya never know


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2010)

BS, I could add you to the long list of rivals I want to face in the KCL


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2010)

The only rival you have is me MP You shall be my rival until Shay, Shizzazle, Akatsuki, LT, or one of the other rookies whose first tourney was DB2 proves that they are a better strategist than you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> proves that they are a better strategist than you.





I'll make sure to read the location description when we fight


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'll make sure to read the location description when we fight


Location descriptions are very important

You could of won that match if you didn't forfeit, though I take it you've learned from that experience. 

After you fight Distracted your next opponent is me.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 3, 2010)

Difficult choice or not?

Hebi Sasuke [42]
Naruto [24]
Post Sakura [8] 

or 

Base Jiraiya [30]
Kidomaru [12]
Hungry Ghost Realm [16]
SRA Gaara [16]
Shigure [2]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2010)

@The Creed: Once you have your team, we can tell each other our teams. I've already sent mine in to Shay.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate Sasuke. Choose the second team.


----------



## Shay (Mar 4, 2010)

Regards,

Just a reminder that during the proceedings of TT7 that the KCL matches will slow down to one match at a time to allow minimal conflict with TT7. Please support your strategists as they test out the newly added features and characters!

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yo shay, you might wanna think about letting the rest of the prac matches run their course first, so this can truly take over. Say let there be 2 prac matches in a row, then one league match, 2 prac matches, one league match etc etc


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 4, 2010)

A vote in my match against Gigantor would be repped and appreciated.


----------



## Shay (Mar 4, 2010)

A very excellent idea, nick.

I'll be in further contact with MP once the TT7 hullaballoo gets on its way.

Thanks for your time, and valuable ideas, friend!
~Shay


----------



## On and On (Mar 4, 2010)

Aw, my location was changed  Oh well, this works for me much better.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 4, 2010)

Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]

If I fight someone with an AOE character (Deva Pain would just suck) then I'm fucked. 

WPK I already registered my team.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2010)

@The Creed: Is that your team for TT7 or our match?

My team for our match:

*Solifugae*

KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

If you're alright with it, we can have location and distance made known to us once Shay randomizes it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to laugh if WPK gets Long


----------



## Fatality (Mar 4, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'm going to laugh if WPK gets Long



That would be unusually cruel . If it comes out short then I might have a chance.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 5, 2010)

You're new, so of course you don't know this. But, here in the KC


Gaara solos.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 5, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> You're new, so of course you don't know this. But, here in the KC
> 
> 
> Gaara solos.



Unless Deidara is involved.

Deidara always solos.


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

How can i participate?


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Mar 5, 2010)

Distracted said:


> Unless Deidara is involved.
> 
> Deidara always solos.





If any two people here know that, Distracted and I are the ones.


----------



## Shay (Mar 5, 2010)

@PU - Thanks for asking! If there's somebody in this thread looking for a fight that you want to challenge, call them out on it here. If there's somebody you'd like to challenge, say as much and I'll make it happen.

Thank you for your time and interest,
~Shay

PS: Sasori soloes in equations not including Gaara and Deidara


----------



## Chaos (Mar 5, 2010)

Raikage solos.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Shay (Mar 5, 2010)

NOTE:: To comply with KC regulations regarding practice matches during a tournament, the KCL will slow down to a one match per 3 day period to promote a healthier focus on TT7. I also purged some matches from the queue since neither competitor posted a team to me in a week.

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​

*3/5/2010*

BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster @ Akatsuki Cave - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





BlackSmoke

*"Trinity"*
Shodai Hokage
Kyūbi Naruto (Part II, Three Tails)
Rain Trio

VS

DookieMonster

"*Shadow Mode: Cho Ino Shika*"
Jiraiya - 48
Post Shikamaru - 12
Inoichi - 10
Post Chouji - 6





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/8/2010*

e697 v. Koroshi @ Great Naruto Bridge - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 





e697

Yamato-24
Naruto-24
Asuma-16
Sai-8
Hinata-4

VS

Koroshi

"*Team: \m/*"

Sasori: 48
Darui: 16
Post Shino: 8
Shigure: 2
Pre-Sakura: 1
Rin: 1




*3/11/2010*

GK777 v. Gcokes @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GrandKitaro777

"*ZA-WARUDO.*"

Killerbee: 42
Gaara: 16
Kidomaru: 12
Naruto: 6

VS

GCokes

Yamato
Torune
Shi
Post Shikamaru
Kidomaru
Shizune




*3/14/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*FUTURE MATCHES::*
*The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium (Both Teams Received, TC has had a match)
*Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short (Both Teams Received, Shiranui has had a match)


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*WolfPrinceKouga v. The Creed @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Medium (Both Teams Received, WPK has had a match)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short (Both Teams Received, Both competitors have had a match)
*ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium (Both Teams in care of WPK, Both competitors have a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Muk v. Aggressor (Pending Team from Aggressor)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Outer Path v. Karma
*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Postponed until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Postponed until OS v. Shiranui completes)

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

What is the list i can choose? Just randomly one name that comes to my mind?


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 5, 2010)

Distracted said:


> Unless Deidara is involved.
> 
> Deidara always solos.



Unless either of the two come up against Orochimaru, in which case, Orochimaru solos.


----------



## Shay (Mar 5, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**Aggressor (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Shiranui []



**ChaosWeaver (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Kirabi []



**Karma (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Soloman  []



**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Chainer (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. WolfPrinceKouga
[]



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Dracule Mihawk (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Gigantor []



**Gigantor (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Dracule Mihawk []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**WolfPrinceKouga (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Chainer
[]



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 



**Shiranui (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Aggressor []



**Soloman (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Karma []




Match Directory​
M01 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M02 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M03 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M04 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M05 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M06 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()
M07 - Chainer v. WolfPrinceKouga()
M08 - *Aggressor* v. Shiranui ()
M09 - ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi ()
M10 - Soloman v. *Karma* (
M11 - Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor (


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

Shay how about we fight?


----------



## Shay (Mar 5, 2010)

PU, I'd love to fight you.  I have a match with CW first but then I can fight you after that one.
~Shay


----------



## Panos (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok good. When do i have to submit my team?


----------



## Shay (Mar 5, 2010)

Whenever you want. We're only going one match every three days now to respect TT7, so there's no hurry. Send it to WPK, CW or someone else so I don't see your team and it's fair.

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd like to battle, if anyone would be kind enough to oblige me! ^^


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2010)

Random.org seems to hate me. How did that bridge even get voted on as a location?


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2010)

If you're talking about Danzo vs. Sasuke bridge, I hate that place. Doing nothing that other locations don't already


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 6, 2010)

Choutarou said:


> I'd like to battle, if anyone would be kind enough to oblige me! ^^



I'd be happy to, I've been wanting to have a second League match.

I like your avy, BTW--it's from one of Lily's fanarts, isn't it?


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 6, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I'd be happy to, I've been wanting to have a second League match.
> 
> I like your avy, BTW--it's from one of Lily's fanarts, isn't it?



Thanks for accepting, it's appreciated! I'm very excited about this, ^^



Akatsuki210 said:


> I like your avy, BTW--it's from one of Lily's fanarts, isn't it?



Why, yes, I believe it is!


----------



## Shay (Mar 6, 2010)

Reminder:: to comply with KC regulations regarding practice matches during a tournament, the KCL will slow down to a one match per 3 day period to promote a healthier focus on TT7.

WPK, if you guys both consent I can reroll the terrain.

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​

*3/5/2010*

BlackSmoke v. DookieMonster @ Akatsuki Cave - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





BlackSmoke

*"Trinity"*
Shodai Hokage
Kyūbi Naruto (Part II, Three Tails)
Rain Trio

VS

DookieMonster

"*Shadow Mode: Cho Ino Shika*"
Jiraiya - 48
Post Shikamaru - 12
Inoichi - 10
Post Chouji - 6





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/8/2010*

e697 v. Koroshi @ Great Naruto Bridge - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 





e697

Yamato-24
Naruto-24
Asuma-16
Sai-8
Hinata-4

VS

Koroshi

"*Team: \m/*"

Sasori: 48
Darui: 16
Post Shino: 8
Shigure: 2
Pre-Sakura: 1
Rin: 1




*3/11/2010*

GK777 v. Gcokes @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GrandKitaro777

"*ZA-WARUDO.*"

Killerbee: 42
Gaara: 16
Kidomaru: 12
Naruto: 6

VS

GCokes

Yamato
Torune
Shi
Post Shikamaru
Kidomaru
Shizune




*3/14/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*FUTURE MATCHES::*
*The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium (Both Teams Received, TC has had a match)
*Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short (Both Teams Received, Shiranui has had a match)


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]



*WolfPrinceKouga v. The Creed @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Medium (WPK has had a match)
*Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake - Medium (A210 has had a match)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short (Both competitors have had a match)
*ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium (Both competitors have a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Muk v. Aggressor (Pending Team from Aggressor)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Outer Path v. Karma
*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes) 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 6, 2010)

Regarding Watchman's team - isn't Naraka at _12_, not 16? I recall because his team is pretty much the exact same as one of the builds I've been tinkering with: 'No Pain, No Gain' - Asura, Animal, Naraka, and Mahiru.

* To Watchman:* If your main strategy is the same as the one I was considering, then I'm going to greatly enjoy watching your match! ^^


----------



## Shay (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy cow, you're right. Naraka does appear to be 12 on the tier list. You're very perceptive, Chou. I like you more and more with every post.

Watchman never fails to entertain, and I cannot wait to see what he does.

Thanks for keeping an eye out, Chou! You rock!
~Shay

EDIT:: *Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake - Medium  queued.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, yes, Naraka is 12. I made that mistake because I was originally planning on picking Hungry Ghost Realm, then changed to Naraka and forgot to change the price. It's okay in any case, since I don't really like the 4-pointers, and liked my team name too much to add a fourth member. 

And hopefully my strategy's entertaining.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2010)

@Shay: I'm fine with the terrain. It will give my opponent a better chance at winning, which is fine by me. I like challenges. Though if you could please inform me of the Creed's team for our match I'd appreciate it. He already knows mine, so it should be fine.


----------



## Shay (Mar 6, 2010)

Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]

Hope this helps,
~Shay


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2010)

Its the same team that hes using in TT7. Not much for switching up is he?


----------



## Shay (Mar 6, 2010)

I want to see how he uses it. It seems like an extremely fun team. ^^

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 6, 2010)

> Holy cow, you're right. Naraka does appear to be 12 on the tier list. You're very perceptive, Chou. I like you more and more with every post.
> 
> Watchman never fails to entertain, and I cannot wait to see what he does.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Shay! ^^

I'm _very_ eagerly anticipating my match; Akatsuki210 is very observant and smart, and will certainly provide a good challenge. This is most exciting!


----------



## Tiger (Mar 6, 2010)

This idea looks like it's running pretty smoothly now under its own power.

I'm glad, because we've been talking about a league since T2.

This was actually my suggestion to replace Trial Tournaments, but that didn't really work out, lol glad others got the ball rolling.

Do I have to do anything special to be considered a member of the league?


----------



## Shay (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello, Law!

There are no special requirements like registration. Anybody is free to play in the league, and once you've found someone you want to fight, I'll put it on the queue, ask for both your teams, randomize a location, and set a date for it. The results of the match will be recorded on the League Stat Sheet.

If you have any questions, please let me know.

We've gone through a bunch of changes that I can't edit because of the thread ownership, like V2 being banned, so we can help out if you have any issues.

Thanks for your interest and I sincerely hope you'll enjoy a match with us!
~Shay


----------



## Tiger (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, I won't be seeking out any matches. That's for the youngin's.


----------



## Shay (Mar 6, 2010)

Understood 

Should you change your mind, just post as much here. We've got some high profile matches under our belt and some more to come - especially Karma v. Outer Path, so I hope you'll enjoy the matches either way. ^^

Thanks again,
~Shay


----------



## Tiger (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't say I wouldn't participate. I said I wouldn't be seeking them out.


----------



## Shay (Mar 6, 2010)

I apologize for the confusion 

Then watch out, I expect a much braver soul then I will pick up on this vacant challenge rather quickly!

Best of luck, and thank you for your patience,
~Shay


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2010)

I would challenge Law, but I have a match scheduled already and plan on facing Mist Puppet in my third KCL match.

Clone spam will be going wild in my match, lets just hope the bridge can hold


----------



## Tiger (Mar 6, 2010)

I will say right now that I will be more likely to accept challenges from new players. I will be using this League as trial/practice/training..not competition.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2010)

Hm.. would you be down for having a match against me, Law? I'm already on the queue to have one against SS5, so if you want someone who isn't queued that's fine.

I want to take on someone who was around before me (TT5)


----------



## Tiger (Mar 6, 2010)

I would rather accept a challenge from someone not currently in a match or in a queue for a match. And who has never been involved in one of our seasonal tournaments (T1 through 6)


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 6, 2010)

That rules me out then.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 6, 2010)

You and I have had enough "matches". Save it for a future semi-final.


----------



## DookieMonster (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea, match is coming to an end with barely any votes.


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wanted to point out that on the Tier List, Naruto (part II, no Sage Mode) actually ends up linking to the SM Naruto's page.


----------



## Shay (Mar 9, 2010)

Friends who already have a match queued ::

Would you like me to keep going or wait until TT7 is over? The last match suffered from TT7's impact (rightfully so) and would like to leave it up to you whether we keep posting matches or delay so they get the coverage they are due.

Any thoughts?

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 9, 2010)

Meh. If you're postponing until after TT7, T7 is going to be up shortly afterwards. Then what?

I'm doubting my ability to stay interested in an upcoming match for long periods of time... if you do postpone matches then cross me off the list (hell, it's already going to be ages anyway...)


----------



## Chaos (Mar 9, 2010)

Keep it going. Not everyone is in the tourney, and people would like matches anyway. Besides, even people who are in the tourney will drop out sooner or later and have no source for a match


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd prefer to play sooner rather than later. I believe that me and Oyako will be able to attract enough attention.


----------



## Shay (Mar 9, 2010)

Understood. Next match, en route!

Thanks for your feedback 
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Mar 9, 2010)

NOTE:: To comply with KC regulations regarding practice matches during a tournament, the KCL will slow down to a one match per 3 day period to promote a healthier focus on TT7. I also purged some matches from the queue since neither competitor posted a team to me in a week.

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​
*3/9/2010*

e697 v. Koroshi @ Great Naruto Bridge - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 





e697

Yamato-24
Naruto-24
Asuma-16
Sai-8
Hinata-4

VS

Koroshi

"*Team: \m/*"

Sasori: 48
Darui: 16
Post Shino: 8
Shigure: 2
Pre-Sakura: 1
Rin: 1




*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/12/2010*

GK777 v. Gcokes @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GrandKitaro777

"*ZA-WARUDO.*"

Killerbee: 42
Gaara: 16
Kidomaru: 12
Naruto: 6

VS

GCokes

Yamato
Torune
Shi
Post Shikamaru
Kidomaru
Shizune




*3/15/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*3/18/2010*

The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashirama [36]
Gaara [16]
Darui [16]
Karin [8]

VS

"*White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*"
Raikage - 58
Darui - 16
Pre-Ino - 2




*FUTURE MATCHES::*

*Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short (Both Teams Received, Shiranui has had a match)


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*WolfPrinceKouga v. The Creed @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Medium (WPK has had a match)
*Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake - Medium (A210 has had a match)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short (Both competitors have had a match)
*ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium (Both competitors have a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Muk v. Aggressor (Pending Team from Aggressor)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*
*Outer Path v. Karma
*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes) 


Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Mar 9, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**Aggressor (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Shiranui []



**ChaosWeaver (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Kirabi []



**DookieMonster (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. BlackSmoke [



**Karma (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Soloman  []



**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Chainer (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. WolfPrinceKouga
[]



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Dracule Mihawk (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Gigantor []



**Gigantor (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Dracule Mihawk []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**WolfPrinceKouga (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Chainer
[]



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**BlackSmoke (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. DookieMonster [



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 



**Shiranui (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Aggressor []



**Soloman (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Karma []




Match Directory​
M01 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M02 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M03 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M04 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M05 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M06 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()
M07 - Chainer v. WolfPrinceKouga()
M08 - *Aggressor* v. Shiranui ()
M09 - ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi ()
M10 - Soloman v. *Karma* ()
M11 - Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor ()
M12 - BlackSmoke v. *DookieMonster* ()


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok cool. It looks like our match will be around the 21st... I can live with that. And as Shiranui said, we should be able to attract enough attention.

BS vs Dookie had 4 votes... which isn't too bad when compared with most of the DB tourney matches.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 9, 2010)

Amegakure at Short.

 I forgot the team I sent in, but I have a feeling I'm at a disadvantage.


----------



## David (Mar 9, 2010)

Out of curiosity, are we allowed to use 2 of the same exact character here like we could with practice matches?


----------



## Shay (Mar 10, 2010)

Personally, I don't know. Does anybody else have any thoughts on Outer Path's question? Depending on your input, I could go either way.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 10, 2010)

I would say no.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 10, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Out of curiosity, are we allowed to use 2 of the same exact character here like we could with practice matches?



I would say no.


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2010)

@@@@@@@@@@@@*LOOKING FOR MATCH*@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Looking for someone to chill in the queue with me, please? =] I have a ton of team ideas to try out...I promise there will be no Shodai.

I want to try my hand at Pain wanking or Sage Naruto wank. :33


----------



## David (Mar 10, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I would say no.





Watchman said:


> I would say no.



 I wanted to have Asura Realm throw Asura Realm at the enemy with 6 arms and then have the thrown Asura Realm accelerate  via chakra propulsion boots.

Oh well, I guess I'll just have to try it sometime with Jugo as the pitcher.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 10, 2010)

If this is to replace the Practice matches, wouldn't multiple characters of the same kind and most anything be allowed if both fighters agree?


----------



## Shay (Mar 10, 2010)

Regards,

I suppose one concern would be that if this is more of an organized format, the matches should be standardized in one way or another. I'll give people some more time to weigh in on the issue but I'm more inclined at the moment to say "no duplicates."

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Tiger (Mar 10, 2010)

The fact you can use the same character twice in a practice match is dumb as shit in the first place. It would be much better to pretend that isn't happening.

Hmm, BS - how new are you to the KC? Refresh my memory.

And you, chaosweaver? How long have you been around?


----------



## Shay (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright, then we will leave the rules for team selection as they are, no duplicates allowed. Thank you everybody for your input!
~Shay


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 10, 2010)

Law said:


> Hmm, BS - how new are you to the KC? Refresh my memory.



He entered the 2nd Rookie's tourney.


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm considered newbie level, I'd be interested in trying out a new team in a match with you. 

Lol, I just though up a nasty Hidan team...


----------



## Tiger (Mar 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yeah, I'm considered newbie level, I'd be interested in trying out a new team in a match with you.
> 
> Lol, I just though up a nasty Hidan team...



Is that a challenge?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't see my name in the queue.


----------



## DookieMonster (Mar 11, 2010)

Anybody want to have a match against me? Ths gives me something to do in the near future.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yeah, I'm considered newbie level, I'd be interested in trying out a new team in a match with you.
> 
> Lol, I just though up a nasty Hidan team...





Law said:


> Is that a challenge?


----------



## Shay (Mar 12, 2010)

LB, who were you queued up against? Or did you have someone in specific in mind? I wager you against Dookie Monster would be a great match, if you're interested. I'll queue up BlackSmoke v. Law if you guys want 

Thank you for your time, updates and next match incoming,
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Mar 12, 2010)

If there's a match in here that you don't want to participate in, please let me know publically or privately and I will make the adjustment. Remember - this is about fighting who you want to fight.

NOTE:: To comply with KC regulations regarding practice matches during a tournament, the KCL will slow down to a one match per 3 day period to promote a healthier focus on TT7. I also purged some matches from the queue since neither competitor posted a team to me in a week.

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​

*3/12/2010*

GK777 v. Gcokes @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GrandKitaro777

"*ZA-WARUDO.*"

Killerbee: 42
Gaara: 16
Kidomaru: 12
Naruto: 6

VS

GCokes

Yamato
Torune
Shi
Post Shikamaru
Kidomaru
Shizune




*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/15/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*3/18/2010*

The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashirama [36]
Gaara [16]
Darui [16]
Karin [8]

VS

"*White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*"
Raikage - 58
Darui - 16
Pre-Ino - 2




*3/21/2010*

*Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short 


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*FUTURE MATCHES::*

*WolfPrinceKouga v. The Creed @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Medium (WPK has had a match)
*Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake - Medium (A210 has had a match)
*Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short (Both competitors have had a match)
*ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium (Both competitors have a match)

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Muk v. Aggressor (Pending Team from Aggressor)
*Outer Path v. Karma (Pending Karma's Team)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes) 
*BlackSmoke v. Law
*DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Ra (Mar 12, 2010)

...........


----------



## Shay (Mar 12, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**Aggressor (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Shiranui []



**ChaosWeaver (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Kirabi []



**DookieMonster (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. BlackSmoke [



**E697 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Koroshi [



**Karma (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Soloman  []



**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Chainer (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. WolfPrinceKouga
[]



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Dracule Mihawk (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Gigantor []



**Gigantor (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Dracule Mihawk []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**WolfPrinceKouga (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Chainer
[]



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**BlackSmoke (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. DookieMonster [



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Koroshi (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. e697 [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 



**Shiranui (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Aggressor []



**Soloman (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Karma []




Match Directory​
M01 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M02 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M03 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M04 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M05 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M06 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()
M07 - Chainer v. WolfPrinceKouga()
M08 - *Aggressor* v. Shiranui ()
M09 - ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi ()
M10 - Soloman v. *Karma* ()
M11 - Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor ()
M12 - BlackSmoke v. *DookieMonster* ()
M13 - *E697* v. Koroshi ()


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2010)

So, how do you get a match in here?  And are all practice matches gone now, like the ones already set up aren't going to be held either?  Cause this seems to be the dominant none tournament device at the moment.


----------



## Shay (Mar 12, 2010)

Regards,

If you would like a match, either state your interest in a match, or challenge someone who's looking for a match. That's all there is to it  

As for Practice Matches, MP and I have been talking, he expressed an interest in having the Practice Matches folded in here, but I don't know how to make that operate with the queue without cheating everyone who's been waiting so far in either queue, if that makes any sense. If you want a match, HN, please feel free to challenge someone or wait for a challenge!

EDIT:: Actually, I have a better idea. Everyone who wants a match, send me a list of 2-5 people you'd like to fight, and I'll make a list accordingly. If you want to fight "anybody", say as much. People who want to fight "anybody" will have priority in my matchmaking, to make an incentive for people to fight people they normally wouldn't - this will prevent scenarios, for example, like everyone challenging Karma and VBD and one other person and nobody actually ends up fighting each other.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you Shay.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 12, 2010)

The prac matches needa start going up Shay, just chuck this on pause and let the prac matches filter out so that this can truly take over


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think that will fly with everyone, but I'm open to it.  I think that there has been plenty of time for the league and that Practice matches have virtually been haulted for them, so now it should be time for practice matches to just resolve.


----------



## Gigantor (Mar 12, 2010)

Anybody want to duel me in the ring of fire?


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2010)

Take those remaining practice matches and count them for the league please.


----------



## e697 (Mar 13, 2010)

Gigantor said:


> Anybody want to duel me in the ring of fire?



I would rather duel you in a square of fire but if you insist...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Gigantor, if that was a challenge, I'll fight you.


----------



## Shay (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright, so I see a lot of people wanting me to assimilate the current practice matches so those people get their due, then I assume practice matches will be killed off entirely. Personally I see this as a worthy delay for the current queue BUT there is also the potential that this will hideously anger anybody who's been waiting a month for their match already.

Is there anybody who strongly objects and CANNOT wait any longer, so I can make an exception, get your match out of the way first, and then move on to practice matches as league matches until we have no more practice matches queued such that the KCL can officially take over?

Please let me know. I want to make this win/win as much as possible.

Thank you for your patience and understanding,
~Shay


----------



## materpillar (Mar 13, 2010)

Watchman just had to go and pick a pain based team also. >: (


----------



## Watchman (Mar 13, 2010)

materpillar said:


> Watchman just had to go and pick a pain based team also. >: (



It's not _my_ fault you chose this time to forsake Deidara! >: (

@Shay, how many practice matches are there in the wings?


----------



## Shay (Mar 13, 2010)

10 practice matches are in the queue which means we'd be looking at an additional 30 day delay, assuming we operate at the 1 match per 3 day span to respect TT7. 

However, historically there's usually been two practice matches during a tournament, right? To be absolutely fair, we may want to consider running two matches to get that narrowed down to a 15 day delay.

I understand that no matter what we're looking at a potential delay for somebody, so I really want to make sure we take the path that is compatible for all. I want to see the Practice Match Queue participants get the matches they've been promised while not compromising too much of the league's integrity by offending or imposing apathy/distress on those currently in the queue.

Options::

1) Promote Practice Matches to Priority in the Queue, 30 day delay for current KCL queue.
2) Run 2 matches per day, use option 1, 15 day delay for current KCL queue.
3) As option 2, but run 1 Practice Queued Match and 1 KCL Queued Match concurrently. Variable delay for current KCL queue.
4) Place Practice Matches at the bottom of the KCL queue, 21-30 day delay for Practice Match Queue.

Personally, I don't want to do #4, out of respect for those who queued in what was the more established and reliable system when they initially posted their interest. At the same time, #1 poses a risk of angering people (like Distracted, who's match has been delayed for about a month now) and sacrificing interest in the league from those who might feel slighted.

As an executive decision, I would recommend Option 3, but this demands we play two matches at the same time, and I don't want to overreach and intrude too much on TT7. However, there has been precedent for two matches during a tournament, if I'm not mistaken.

Any guidance on this matter is greatly appreciated, because I am a novice and this is in fact our league as a whole. Any decision we reach like this should be reached with as much community input as possible.

Thank you for your help, and patience,
~Shay


----------



## Chaos (Mar 13, 2010)

Just let them count as League matches and set them either before or after the current queue, I don't care.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 13, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> 10 practice matches are in the queue which means we'd be looking at an additional 30 day delay, assuming we operate at the 1 match per 3 day span to respect TT7.
> 
> However, historically there's usually been two practice matches during a tournament, right? To be absolutely fair, we may want to consider running two matches to get that narrowed down to a 15 day delay.
> 
> ...



This would be my preferred option.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 13, 2010)

Law said:


> The fact you can use the same character twice in a practice match is dumb as shit in the first place. It would be much better to pretend that isn't happening.
> 
> Hmm, BS - how new are you to the KC? Refresh my memory.
> 
> And you, chaosweaver? How long have you been around?



I've been around for quite short. Was lurking the 24 point and rookie from just after the ending of the registration. Quite a newb, but I know how most things work.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 13, 2010)

As soon as the League started, there shouldn't have been anymore practice matches queue'd.

Interweave practice match queue and League queue, starting with League priority. So #1 on the League queue stays #1. #1 on the practice match queue becomes League match #2. etc.

Still only have 1 match up per day, but interweave them so that the subsequent match starts 48 hours after the last instead of 72. So a new match starts on the final day of the previous one. This still allows for exclusivity of the first match for two full days, doesn't overload the area with new matches all at nce, and cuts your time by 1 full day over the next month.

This will greatly increase the amount you can push out, without overloading the area with hollow traffic. The practice match thread can be closed, and all practice matches will officially be finished by the time TT7 is over.

During T7, this League should slow to a crawl, and only have 1 League match every 3-4 days to promote tournament exclusivity.


----------



## Shay (Mar 13, 2010)

The word of Law is extremely reasonable and I believe that your rationale is solid, and thus is one that I will most likely pursue. Watchman's reassurance of this plan in Option 3 seems to back my initial hunch as well. I will wait a few hours before coming to a decision to allow more opinions to be filtered in but I'll pre-emptively start weaving the queues together in my documents.

Thank you everyone for your valuable input, keep it coming - this is for you guys, and should be something we're all happy with in the end.
~Shay


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Law's suggestion as well.


----------



## e697 (Mar 13, 2010)

Option 5-Forget about the practice matches completely but offer a spot in the KCL queue to any of the practice match participants if they would like.


----------



## Shay (Mar 13, 2010)

Regards,

That's definitely an option, too. I wager that would be what VBD would do, actually.  I simply always try to find a harmonious solution if at all possible - I don't want to risk angering the 20 people on the PMQ and lose their support for the league. However, if support is popular enough for that option, there you go.

Thank you for your valuable input,
~Shay


----------



## Tiger (Mar 13, 2010)

You could carry on with my suggestion, but look at the practice match queue - if someone in that queue is already queue'd for a match here - PM their opponent and ask them if they'd like to be put in a League queue instead with a new opponent.

If the Practice match queue'd is of two people without a match lined up here, PM them and ask them if they would be interested in transferring their match here.

You can't just plow over their queues when they've been waiting days or weeks in line. Practice matches should have been done away with the moment the League took shape, but they weren't - and now you have to deal with them.

It might suck a little bit for the people in the League queue, but they can fuckin get over it easier than someone queue'd for a match in the Practice thread who never gets it, because we just ignore them and put them last in our queue after 12+ matches when they were just about to get their turn.


----------



## Shay (Mar 13, 2010)

PROPOSED MERGER OF THE QUEUES::

Practice Match Queue as it stands Now



> 1. Jiraiya4Life vs. LegendaryBeauty - Valley of the End
> 2. Hidden Nin vs. BlackSmoke - Chuunin Exam Arena, Short
> 3. Animus vs. shadow5050 - Forest of Death, Long
> 4. nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long
> ...



KCL Queue as it stands Now


> 1. Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long
> 2. The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium
> 3. Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short
> 4. WolfPrinceKouga v. The Creed @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Medium
> ...



Unqueued Matches in the KCL


> *Muk v. Aggressor (Pending Team from Aggressor)
> *Outer Path v. Karma (Pending Karma's Team)
> *DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty (Pending Team from LB)
> *Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
> ...



Proposed Queue::


> 1. 3/15/2010 Jiraiya4Life vs. LegendaryBeauty - Valley of the End
> 2. 3/18/2010 Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long
> 3. 3/21/2010 Hidden Nin vs. BlackSmoke - Chuunin Exam Arena, Short
> 4. 3/24/2010 The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ CE Arena - Medium
> ...



Any thoughts or concerns?


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2010)

I like support the proposed combined Queue


----------



## DookieMonster (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd rather scrap the Practice Queue and If they want to have matches still they can jump on the queue in here.

That was the point of this entire League thing.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah, you'd rather do what would be _more convenient for you_.

Makes sense, but unfortunately that's not how things work sometimes. The Practice Match thread should have been locked by a mod when this League was successfully created, but it wasn't.

People shouldn't be penalized for jumping in the queue there, when you just up and decide to tell them their queue is no longer relevant.

[edit] I assumed you had a match in this queue that would be bumped down, and that's why you said that. The italicized part is unfounded, so my apologies.

But it doesn't change the fact that I'm right, whether it was for your benefit or not.


----------



## Chainer (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it'd be unfair to the people who have been waiting in the Practice Match queue, if you just threw it out.


----------



## Shay (Mar 13, 2010)

Regards,

This was my initial interpretation as well. There's no reason to throw out the matches since the Practice Match Queue was established as the proper channel and nobody in that thread made a mistake or should be punished for doing what was right and within proper procedure. I merely was saying I was keeping an open mind should the majority decide this is a proper decision, even though I would disagree personally.

I just want to ensure that whatever we do it's built on a degree of concensus or at worst a majority decision.

I believe this queue merger is a scenario that benefits everyone about equally, and especially benefits the League on its path towards true legitimacy.

Hope this clarifies, and thank you for your patience and understanding,
~Shay


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 13, 2010)

Law's idea sounds awesome.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 13, 2010)

Shay said:
			
		

> 1. 3/15/2010 Jiraiya4Life vs. LegendaryBeauty - Valley of the End
> 2. 3/18/2010 Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long
> 3. 3/21/2010 Hidden Nin vs. BlackSmoke - Chuunin Exam Arena, Short
> 4. 3/24/2010 The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ CE Arena - Medium
> ...



I think this way of alternating the matches is a good one.  My one quibble is that my two matches (one from the Practice Matches and one from the League) are right on top of each other.  I don't mind them being _close_, but I'd like a couple of days between them--maybe you could just switch the positions of my match vs Choutarou and the CW vs Aggressor match, if Chou doesn't mind our match getting delayed by a couple of days?


----------



## Shay (Mar 13, 2010)

I can switch your 2nd match no problem. I'll assume this is the case unless Chou protests. Thanks for the feedback, Akatsuki!
~Shay


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't mind at all! Three days is nothing, ^^


----------



## Shay (Mar 13, 2010)

REVISED QUEUE :: facilitating the merger of Practice Matches and the KCL. If for whatever reason you have an issue with this, let me know. Otherwise, I'm making this happen according to this list. 

If any of the teams are wrong or anything, please let me know so I can make the adjustment accordingly.

Side note - was a ROYAL PAIN to have to go through the entirety of the PM thread for all the teams and reformat this. My brain hurts.

Other note :: Animus never submitted a team. How he got on the Practice Match Queue is beyond me. I'll get on him about that. He'll have 3 days to get me a team or I'll boot him from the queue.

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​
*3/12/2010*

GK777 v. Gcokes @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GrandKitaro777

"*ZA-WARUDO.*"

Killerbee: 42
Gaara: 16
Kidomaru: 12
Naruto: 6

VS

GCokes

Yamato
Torune
Shi
Post Shikamaru
Kidomaru
Shizune




*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/15/2010*

Jiraiya4Life vs. LegendaryBeauty - Valley of the End


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya4Life

Hidan-20
Post Shikamaru-12
Hachimon Gai-24
Lee(5 Gates)-6
Post Tenten-3
Shigure-2
Taiseki-6
Zaku-3

VS

LegendaryBeauty

Base Jiraiya - 30
Tsunade - 20
Armless Orochimaru - 12
Inoichi - 10
Pre Shino - 4




*3/18/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*3/21/2010*

Hidden Nin vs. BlackSmoke - Chuunin Exam Arena, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hidden Nin

"*Save snappy names for tournaments*"
Jiraiya - 30
CE Gaara - 8
Itachi - 30
Taiseki - 6
Yashamaru - 2

VS

BlackSmoke
"*Sparta: Naval Unit*"
Nidaime Hokage -20
Kakashi -30
Suigetsu -16
Post Kiba -10




*3/24/2010*

The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashirama [36]
Gaara [16]
Darui [16]
Karin [8]

VS

"*White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*"
Raikage - 58
Darui - 16
Pre-Ino - 2




*3/27/2010*

Animus vs. shadow5050 - Forest of Death, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





?????

VS

Shadow5050

orochimaru 42
shi 12
sai 8
lee(5 gates) 6
Tayuya (CS2) 6




*3/30/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*4/2/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6





*4/5/2010*

WPK v. The Creed @ Danzou/Sasuke Bridge - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





WolfPrinceKouga
"*Solifugae*"
KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

VS.

The Creed
"*Attack of the Clones*"
Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]




*4/8/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/11/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/14/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/17/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/20/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/23/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/26/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*4/29/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/2/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/5/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*
*Muk v. Aggressor (Pending Team from Aggressor)
*Outer Path v. Karma (Pending Karma's Team)
*DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty (Pending LB's Team)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes) 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## GCokes (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, long Queue lol. My strategy is posted everyone, check it out.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good Shay


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, my match will be relatively soon.  I'm glad I picked at that little problem, seemed like I'd never get the chance to fight BS.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 13, 2010)

I should probably notify Chainer about deleting the PM thread since the matches have been integrated.

Oh Shay, if you need help with this, just ask


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 13, 2010)

The delay is somewhat annoying, but the combined queue sounds like the right thing to do.

I should be able to wait two weeks, but if my interest wanes before then I might have to relinquish my spot. (I'm not asking to have my match moved up, the current queue looks fair.)


----------



## Animus (Mar 13, 2010)

So, do I just request a match here? Or does my upcoming practice match count as a league match?


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 13, 2010)

Fucks sake Stabby, it's on the previous page... come on man!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 13, 2010)

Animus said:


> So, do I just request a match here? Or does my upcoming practice match count as a league match?



Your upcoming prac match is already in the queue


----------



## Gigantor (Mar 13, 2010)

Somebody add 

Gigantor Vs. E697 to the queue


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2010)

My team is still pending? Here it is:

Chiyo - 24
Tsunade - 20
Fu - 20
Inoichi - 10
Pre Ino - 2


----------



## GCokes (Mar 15, 2010)

Chiyo and Tsunade  SORT of like my TT7 team. Lots of Yamanaka love in that team


----------



## David (Mar 15, 2010)

Just curious - if I already sent in my team and Karma hasn't yet sent his in - would I be allowed to change it (assuming the second one I send is legal with the point system and everything)?


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes       .


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Oyako. Wanna play?


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got a match against Shiranui coming up, and Nick has already challenged me after that. Maybe in T7 we'll get to square off again.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's my team shay:
Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1]


----------



## GCokes (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone wanna vote in me and GK777's match? We need a tie breaker.


----------



## Shay (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello, all 

Mist Puppet, and anybody else who feels like it, you can always feel free to help by updating the queue or posting a match if it appears I just haven't done it yet. This is "our" league, not "my" league, so always feel free to contribute a helping hand. 

I'll be taking care of the next match if I'm around in about 2 hours. If not, somebody please feel free to post. Sundays and Mondays are very bad for my participation (my days off and I try to stay away from the computer if I can help it)

Thank you for your patience,
~Shay


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok my team is

*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4

This is for my match with outer Path.


----------



## Shay (Mar 15, 2010)

Regards,

Thank you, Karma. I truly do appreciate your participation and am positive that your match against Outer Path will be extremely entertaining.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## GCokes (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone wanna break me and GrandKitaro's tie?  Check out our match!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2010)

Ugh Uchiha...


----------



## GCokes (Mar 15, 2010)

LB...Lets implant some Sharingans into Tsunade.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2010)

I would hate her if that happened.


----------



## GCokes (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol, fight fire with fire =P


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2010)

EVERYONE has Sharinganz these days.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 16, 2010)

It seems Akatsuki is the only one who knows how to rip some ass with or without the sharingan.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 16, 2010)

I think my definition of _ripping ass_ is different from yours.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 16, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> I think my definition of _ripping ass_ is different from yours.



Oh *goddamnit* Kinjishi! Now I can't look at your sig without picturing Red Skull thinking about how he's going to anally rape the next person he sees. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL, I just looked into his eyes, and now I'm a little creeped out. Gotta make sure not to fall asleep on my stomach.  

Dammit, you're gonna make me change my sig again.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 16, 2010)

You just had to say it out loud didnt you watchman 

Time for a set change kin


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 16, 2010)

No, I just changed it today cause the other one was getting too creepy.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 16, 2010)

All your sets are going to be creepy if you keep using a bald, red headed skeletor devil


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 16, 2010)

I associate Red freaky things with Kinjishi


----------



## Watchman (Mar 16, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> LOL, I just looked into his eyes, and now I'm a little creeped out. Gotta make sure not to fall asleep on my stomach.
> 
> Dammit, you're gonna make me change my sig again.



It's not *my* fault you use a character with such blatant rape overtones in your set!


----------



## Shay (Mar 16, 2010)

Received the team from Animus and others, and making the adjustments accordingly.

@LegendaryBeauty, I may have made a mistake. Was the most recent team you posted meant for your current match or the one against DM? Hopefully I didn't screw things up for you too badly. Let me know so I can make changes accordingly ASAP.

Karma, your powers of prediction never cease to amaze.

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​

*3/15/2010*

Jiraiya4Life vs. LegendaryBeauty - Valley of the End


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya4Life

Hidan-20
Post Shikamaru-12
Hachimon Gai-24
Lee(5 Gates)-6
Post Tenten-3
Shigure-2
Taiseki-6
Zaku-3

VS

LegendaryBeauty

Chiyo - 24
Tsunade - 20
Fu - 20
Inoichi - 10
Pre Ino - 2





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/18/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*3/21/2010*

Hidden Nin vs. BlackSmoke - Chuunin Exam Arena, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hidden Nin

"*Save snappy names for tournaments*"
Jiraiya - 30
CE Gaara - 8
Itachi - 30
Taiseki - 6
Yashamaru - 2

VS

BlackSmoke
"*Sparta: Naval Unit*"
Nidaime Hokage -20
Kakashi -30
Suigetsu -16
Post Kiba -10




*3/24/2010*

The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashirama [36]
Gaara [16]
Darui [16]
Karin [8]

VS

"*White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*"
Raikage - 58
Darui - 16
Pre-Ino - 2




*3/27/2010*

Animus vs. shadow5050 - Forest of Death, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nidaime Hokage - 20
Danzo ? 30 
Post Naruto ? 24
Shigure - 2

VS

Shadow5050

orochimaru 42
shi 12
sai 8
lee(5 gates) 6
Tayuya (CS2) 6




*3/30/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*4/2/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6





*4/5/2010*

WPK v. The Creed @ Danzou/Sasuke Bridge - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





WolfPrinceKouga
"*Solifugae*"
KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

VS.

The Creed
"*Attack of the Clones*"
Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]




*4/8/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/11/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/14/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/17/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/20/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/23/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/26/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*4/29/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/2/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/5/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/8/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/11/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty (Pending LB's Team)
*Gigantor v. e697 (Pending e697's Team)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes) 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Mar 16, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**Aggressor (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Shiranui []



**ChaosWeaver (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Kirabi []



**DookieMonster (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. BlackSmoke [



**E697 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Koroshi [



**Karma (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Soloman  []



**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Chainer (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. WolfPrinceKouga
[]



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Dracule Mihawk (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Gigantor []



**GCokes (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. GrandKitaro777 [



**Gigantor (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Dracule Mihawk []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**WolfPrinceKouga (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Chainer
[]



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-1) -- 25%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. GCokes [
Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**BlackSmoke (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. DookieMonster [



**Koroshi (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. e697 [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 



**Shiranui (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Aggressor []



**Soloman (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Karma []




Match Directory​
M01 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M02 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M03 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M04 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M05 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M06 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()
M07 - Chainer v. WolfPrinceKouga()
M08 - *Aggressor* v. Shiranui ()
M09 - ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi ()
M10 - Soloman v. *Karma* ()
M11 - Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor ()
M12 - BlackSmoke v. *DookieMonster* ()
M13 - *E697* v. Koroshi ()
M14 - GrandKitaro777 v. GCokes ()


----------



## materpillar (Mar 17, 2010)

Could I have my match pushed back about two weeks?  A ton of stuff just came up.  I'm leave for chicago for the weekend and I have three exams next week.  I just wouldn't be able to participate at all.  :/


----------



## Shay (Mar 17, 2010)

Gladly, Mater. Thanks for the heads up!
~Shay


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 17, 2010)

I support Law's idea of putting up a new match after 48 hours have passed in the first match.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 17, 2010)

materpillar said:


> Could I have my match pushed back about too weeks?  A ton of stuff just came up.  I'm leave for chicago for the weekend and I have three exams next week.  I just wouldn't be able to participate at all.  :/





I understand and all, but still...  I wanted a match soon...


----------



## Shay (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll do that, WPK. And sorry, Watchman 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Shayn, LT's opponent didn't show up to their match in time.

So I'm guessing that would be a win for LT?


----------



## DookieMonster (Mar 17, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> My team is still pending? Here it is:
> 
> Chiyo - 24
> Tsunade - 20
> ...


Shay. LB's team has been up since the 14th. D=


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2010)

He's only human.  Shay, if you need any help at all, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2010)

No _human_ could possibly be that nice.

It's either a sham, or Shay is more evolved than all of us.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 17, 2010)

He's actually that one guy that keeps leaping through time. And he's leaped to our time, helping the KC gets back on his feet, all the while hoping that the next leap will be the leap home.

/nerd reference


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2010)

I c wat u did thar


----------



## Tiger (Mar 17, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> He's actually that one guy that keeps leaping through time. And he's leaped to our time, helping the KC gets back on his feet, all the while hoping that the next leap will be the leap home.
> 
> /nerd reference



"Why do you make this stuff up all the time? Why don't you just say to me, '_Sam, we don't know_.' Why don't you just do that for once, instead of making it up all the time?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2010)

"Well, that wouldn't be any fun."


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 17, 2010)

It seems a bit silly to give LB a win when she didn't actually get a match... Just bump her up the list for her next match as compensation for her opponent being a douche.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 18, 2010)

So long as my next opponent actually shows up. I was all ready too, and he didn't even do me the courtesy of showing up.

_I was stood up._


----------



## On and On (Mar 18, 2010)

Want to finally have that 130pt match, LB?


----------



## Shay (Mar 18, 2010)

Regards,

I'm counting a DQ as a win for now, given that's the precedent I established in a past match, and I don't want to "punish" LB for showing up and doing her part. I sent J4L a PM saying his match was up so if he didn't respond, he "lost", as far as I'm concerned. Of course, any further input would be greatly appreciated, as this is just my initial opinion.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 18, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Want to finally have that 130pt match, LB?



Tomorrow or the weekend is fine. I'm off to a party in a little bit.


----------



## Shay (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for your help in counting votes, finding mistakes, and closing matches, I appreciate that.

I spoke with LB and she'll get back to me with her team when she's ready. I am delaying Watchman v. Materpillar per request. Mater, if you get back sooner then you expect, let me know and I'll reinstate the match earlier. Sorry for the inconvenience, everyone, but remember it's always within your rights to delay a match if such would be convenient or prevent disqualification!

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​
*3/18/2010*

Hidden Nin vs. BlackSmoke - Chuunin Exam Arena, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hidden Nin

"*Save snappy names for tournaments*"
Jiraiya - 30
CE Gaara - 8
Itachi - 30
Taiseki - 6
Yashamaru - 2

VS

BlackSmoke
"*Sparta: Naval Unit*"
Nidaime Hokage -20
Kakashi -30
Suigetsu -16
Post Kiba -10




*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error due to time zones and other scheduling mishaps.

*3/21/2010*

The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashirama [36]
Gaara [16]
Darui [16]
Karin [8]

VS

"*White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*"
Raikage - 58
Darui - 16
Pre-Ino - 2




*3/24/2010*

Animus vs. shadow5050 - Forest of Death, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nidaime Hokage - 20
Danzo ? 30 
Post Naruto ? 24
Shigure - 2

VS

Shadow5050

orochimaru 42
shi 12
sai 8
lee(5 gates) 6
Tayuya (CS2) 6




*3/27/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*3/30/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6





*4/2/2010*

WPK v. The Creed @ Danzou/Sasuke Bridge - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





WolfPrinceKouga
"*Solifugae*"
KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

VS.

The Creed
"*Attack of the Clones*"
Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]




*4/5/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*4/8/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/11/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/14/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/17/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/20/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/23/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/26/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*4/29/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/2/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/5/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/8/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/11/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*5/14/2010*

Gigantor v. e697 @ Forest of Death - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu - 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Hinata - 4

VS.

Kisame-42
Nidaime Hokage-20
SRA Naruto-12
Shigure-2





*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty (Pending LB's team for this match)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes) 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## On and On (Mar 18, 2010)

OP vs. Karma is going to be a dojutsu wank fest good lord. Karma should win imo


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys, take a look at my match, should be good.  Strategy will go up as soon as possible, probably sometime tonight.


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey PornStars, take a look at my match, should be good.  Strategy will go up  as soon as possible, probably sometime.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2010)

So I have a full month to sit and think of how badly I'm going to lose my first League match.

Lovely.


----------



## e697 (Mar 18, 2010)

LT should  not get the win. The other guy lost, and that should count as a lost for him, but she should not get a win. You dont get a win for showing up, that does not make sense.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2010)

By its definition, if there is a loser - then there is a winner.

How about you guys just call it a 'No-Contest'.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll replace LT's opponent, if the slot is still open.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 18, 2010)

I went through the trouble of actualy showing up and writing up a strat, all in eager anticipation of having a good match. The guy didn't even bother to show up. I want _some_ sort of compensation for lost time. Perhaps a match with someone else bumped up the queue.

@Kin: If it happens to be, I'll look forward to it.


----------



## Respite (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww Kin Replied first lol.
If there is any other Spots Open(People not showing up or Byes)
Could i enter?


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 18, 2010)

The League isn't a tournament thing where you can only sign up at the beginning.  If you'd like to have a match in the League, you can just say "I'd like to have a match" and go against the next person who also wants a match, or challenge a specific person.

Also, welcome to the KC League!


----------



## Respite (Mar 18, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> The League isn't a tournament thing where you can only sign up at the beginning.  If you'd like to have a match in the League, you can just say "I'd like to have a match" and go against the next person who also wants a match, or challenge a specific person.
> 
> Also, welcome to the KC League!



ty
lol sorry its how we do it in the OP BattleDome(it works just fine tbh)
(i found how to get a match etc ill do it the proper way)


----------



## David (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes welcome.

Btw, should I VM VBD to edit the OP?

It still says Kirabi's V2 shroud is legal here.


----------



## Chainer (Mar 18, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> Yes welcome.
> 
> Btw, should I VM VBD to edit the OP?
> 
> It still says Kirabi's V2 shroud is legal here.



I'll do it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## David (Mar 19, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> Outer Path
> "*Karma is Dead*"
> 
> Deva Realm [36]
> ...



dear goodness


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I signed up for this some time ago. How do I go about getting a match against someone? I didn't re-read the op...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 19, 2010)

Just challenge someone to a match, or just make it vocal that you would like one.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2010)

Both Blacksmoke and my own strategies are up.  Try and swing by, take a look.  It should be a good match.  Vote, we'd love the experience.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 19, 2010)

Shay I don't think this should be first in first serve. The whole point of the league was to have a ladder and everyone has had the same amount of matches, it should be made like this.

Round 1:
A vs. B
C vs. D
E vs. F

and so on and then round two is
Round 2:
A vs. C
B vs. D
E vs. G

Everyone has to have an equal amount of matches for the ladder to actually be fair.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 19, 2010)

That's simply not practical Aggressor. There are plenty of people that signed up that don't want as many matches as other people. The whole point of the league was to drop by and have a match _that actually counted for something_, yet was less formal than a tournament (which lots of people get bored of).

Personally speaking, I don't want matches here all the time... maybe one every few months is alright, but I'm sure there are others who would have matches every two weeks if they could.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2010)

That structure would result in a lot of dq's, or people getting bored of matches.  Just let people do as they please, that's what this is all about.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey id like a match


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 19, 2010)

I think there should be a limit to how many matches each individual could have in a month. One match a month sounds good. That would prevent the same people from continuously clogging up the queue, and allow newer members to get matches quicker.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 19, 2010)

im all for limiting the number of matches but 1 a month seems extreame to me. I think bi weekly would work better. though either way i *do* think we need to limit the matches.


----------



## David (Mar 19, 2010)

Kimimaro can die of illness now?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 19, 2010)

If you're pushing him far beyond his limits, he might die prematurely.


----------



## David (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah alright, I just wasn't aware of the change .

IIRC he used to be sick, but wouldn't die; if this was the case, then I'm just surprised we didn't have a thread on it before the rule was changed.

Well hell I disliked that rulimg anyways, so I don't really mind, I guess.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 19, 2010)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> im all for limiting the number of matches but 1 a month seems extreame to me. I think bi weekly would work better. though either way i *do* think we need to limit the matches.



Currently we're getting about 10 matches a month, during a major tournament. That's twenty participants; however the KC has upwards of fifty members at any given moment, and we see a few more every few weeks. There really isn't any reason for any single person to have two matches in the same month, when we have so many members and especially when the queue stretches til mid May. There are certain people who are lined up for their second and third matches, before someone else who has yet to even have a match can have his or hers. Maybe during tournament down-time it could a bit more lenient, but when we're running one match at a time, it seems completely unnecessary and counterproductive.

The queue should be set up to allow people who haven't had matches yet to get them first, and then serve people who are already going on their second and third matches.


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2010)

Itachi should be able to die prematurely too. 

(joke, calm down )


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 20, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> Currently we're getting about 10 matches a month, during a major tournament. That's twenty participants; however the KC has upwards of fifty members at any given moment, and we see a few more every few weeks. There really isn't any reason for any single person to have two matches in the same month, when we have so many members and especially when the queue stretches til mid May. There are certain people who are lined up for their second and third matches, before someone else who has yet to even have a match can have his or hers. Maybe during tournament down-time it could a bit more lenient, but when we're running one match at a time, it seems completely unnecessary and counterproductive.
> 
> The queue should be set up to allow people who haven't had matches yet to get them first, and then serve people who are already going on their second and third matches.



Alright after seeing the numbers i have to agree. My only question would be what about when tournaments are going on for example i just had a tt7 match if we where doing the once a month thing whould i have to wait to get a match here?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

Can I request a match with Ice Prince please? If he is available that is.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Can I request a match with Ice Prince please? If *she* is available that is.



I lol'd.


----------



## Goobtachi (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like to have a match


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 20, 2010)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> My only question would be what about when tournaments are going on for example i just had a tt7 match if we where doing the once a month thing whould i have to wait to get a match here?



No, the restriction would be 1 KCL match per month, other matches would have no effect.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 20, 2010)

In that case I'm all for a once a month restriction.

@godtachi: Ill take you on


----------



## Chaos (Mar 21, 2010)

@Shay

Don't quote me on it, but I might be in London at the time of our match, which would mean I can't participate. I'll look it up some better and then see if it has to be moved. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 21, 2010)

Law said:


> I lol'd.



I don't know what your talking about


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Shucks, I'd be mighty obliged to any one a you cowpokes who'd take a lookesee at yonder match betwixt me and ma pal BS.  Would you kindly?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Ties after 72 hours are recorded as such on our records right?


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2010)

This is dumb, no one has voted, so match should still be going on. =[
We need a rule change in here, At the very least sudden death if 72 hours pass and no votes.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2010)

I could be wrong though, let's look at some matches that ended in ties.  They may have involved sudden death.  I doubt that though, as there's a strict schedule.  Maybe one of us should post the next match, it's time.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting the next match. 
Draw or not it was a good little practice spar, I got to test a nice little team. Hmm, would look forward to a rematch in the future. ~Hmm


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Me too.  I'd like to use that in other locations and other distances, see what it's like.  And technically we can have a rematch, just put us on the queue.


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll probably use another non 30+ team then, sure.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Actually, me too.


----------



## On and On (Mar 21, 2010)

Danzo needs to be added to the tier list



Mist and I agreed to a match, we'll PM our teams to Shay.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Danzo needs to be added to the tier list


10character


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought he was added?  Maybe you mean the League tier list, in which case he may be excluded for a reason.


----------



## On and On (Mar 21, 2010)

I meant at the start of this thread, silly


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Why do you insist on using that ambomination of a smilie?


----------



## GCokes (Mar 22, 2010)

Shay stated that we use the default tier list now; the league one is obsolete.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 22, 2010)

So was my match a tie?


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 22, 2010)

Whats the current and updated list?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 22, 2010)

Something like....

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​ 
*3/21/2010*

The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashirama [36]
Gaara [16]
Darui [16]
Karin [8]

VS

"*White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*"
Raikage - 58
Darui - 16
Pre-Ino - 2





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​

All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error.  Deal with it.

*3/24/2010*

Animus vs. shadow5050 - Forest of Death, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nidaime Hokage - 20
Danzo ? 30 
Post Naruto ? 24
Shigure - 2

VS

Shadow5050

orochimaru 42
shi 12
sai 8
lee(5 gates) 6
Tayuya (CS2) 6




*3/27/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*3/30/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6





*4/2/2010*

WPK v. The Creed @ Danzou/Sasuke Bridge - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





WolfPrinceKouga
"*Solifugae*"
KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

VS.

The Creed
"*Attack of the Clones*"
Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]




*4/5/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*4/8/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/11/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/14/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/17/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/20/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/23/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/26/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*4/29/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/2/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/5/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/8/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/11/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*5/14/2010*

Gigantor v. e697 @ Forest of Death - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu - 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Hinata - 4

VS.

Kisame-42
Nidaime Hokage-20
SRA Naruto-12
Shigure-2





*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty (Pending LB's team for this match)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes)


----------



## On and On (Mar 22, 2010)

Me and Mist Puppet are at the bottom.

Rematch baby


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 22, 2010)

Uhhhh......_Shaaaayyyyy._


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 22, 2010)

Shay said he'd be busy for the weekend and start of the week because his girlfriend is visiting for spring break. He'll be on later this week.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll see what I can do then...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 22, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> Me and Mist Puppet are at the bottom.
> 
> Rematch baby


I don't think so. MP and I need to face first. You can have the remains.


----------



## On and On (Mar 22, 2010)

Whoever got their PM in first 

Mist is getting a lot of action in these here parts


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 22, 2010)

Not really.  Our match froze a few hours ago.


----------



## Shay (Mar 23, 2010)

Regards,

Thank you to everybody for holding down the fort for our league while I was away. I am back at the office now, and thus able to focus properly on the forums again. I thoroughly enjoyed my trip and weekend with my girl, and offer my thanks for your patience.

I will be updating the queue accordingly, here are my thoughts::

Going forward, one match per 30 day time span sounds reasonable. Thank you for your criticism and feedback, as this rule will go into effect because of that. This will not impact matches already in the queue, but for future matches queued the restriction will cause matches where a competitor would play within this cooldown period to be delayed.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Mar 23, 2010)

Hidden Nin, thanks for updating this post. 

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​ 
*3/21/2010*

The Comedian v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashirama [36]
Gaara [16]
Darui [16]
Karin [8]

VS

"*White Blonde Girl With Two Black Men*"
Raikage - 58
Darui - 16
Pre-Ino - 2





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​

All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error.  Deal with it.

*3/24/2010*

Animus vs. shadow5050 - Forest of Death, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nidaime Hokage - 20
Danzo ? 30 
Post Naruto ? 24
Shigure - 2

VS

Shadow5050

orochimaru 42
shi 12
sai 8
lee(5 gates) 6
Tayuya (CS2) 6




*3/27/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*3/30/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6





*4/2/2010*

WPK v. The Creed @ Danzou/Sasuke Bridge - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





WolfPrinceKouga
"*Solifugae*"
KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

VS.

The Creed
"*Attack of the Clones*"
Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]




*4/5/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*4/8/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/11/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/14/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/17/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/20/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/23/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/26/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*4/29/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/2/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/5/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/8/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/11/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*5/14/2010*

Gigantor v. e697 @ Forest of Death - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu - 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Hinata - 4

VS.

Kisame-42
Nidaime Hokage-20
SRA Naruto-12
Shigure-2





*5/17/2010*

The Comedian v. Mist Puppet @ Iron Country - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya [48]
Shikamaru [12]
Karin [8]
Sai [8]

VS

"*Original Tag Team*"

Taka Sasuke [36]
Kyuubi Naruto [36]
Post Ino [4]




*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty (Pending LB's team for this match)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shay (Mar 23, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**Aggressor (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Shiranui []



**ChaosWeaver (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Kirabi []



**DookieMonster (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. BlackSmoke [



**E697 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Koroshi [



**Karma (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Soloman  []



**LegendaryBeauty (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Jiraiya4Life  []



**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**The Comedian (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Chainer (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. WolfPrinceKouga
[]



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Dracule Mihawk (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Gigantor []



**GCokes (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. GrandKitaro777 [



**Gigantor (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Dracule Mihawk []



**Hidden Nin (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. BlackSmoke []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**WolfPrinceKouga (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Chainer
[]



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-1) -- 25%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. GCokes [
Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**BlackSmoke (0-1-1) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Hidden Nin [
Losses:: v. DookieMonster [



**Jiraiya4Life (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. LegendaryBeauty  []



**Koroshi (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. e697 [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 



**Shiranui (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Aggressor []



**Soloman (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Karma []




Match Directory​
M01 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M02 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M03 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M04 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M05 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M06 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()
M07 - Chainer v. WolfPrinceKouga()
M08 - *Aggressor* v. Shiranui ()
M09 - ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi ()
M10 - Soloman v. *Karma* ()
M11 - Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor ()
M12 - BlackSmoke v. *DookieMonster* ()
M13 - *E697* v. Koroshi ()
M14 - GrandKitaro777 v. GCokes ()
M15 - Jiraiya4Life v. *LegendaryBeauty* ()
M16 - Hidden Nin v. BlackSmoke ()


----------



## Chaos (Mar 23, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> @Shay
> 
> Don't quote me on it, but I might be in London at the time of our match, which would mean I can't participate. I'll look it up some better and then see if it has to be moved. Sorry for the inconvenience.



Repost.

Ah fuck. You see what I dit to myself thar?


----------



## Shay (Mar 23, 2010)

Regards,

You quoted yourself on it xD I like that. Yeah, friend, if you need me to reschedule, I understand. I'll try to reconfirm with you prior to match posting, but if you are unavailable or don't respond I'll assume that you're busy and skip to the next in line.

Hope this helps,
~Shay


----------



## Chaos (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll let you know before that  Still kinda unsure now, but will now at least a week in prior.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2010)

~_~
I like the new rule.
/wrist

About my match against Hidden Nin.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I should have gotten the win =[ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



seriously I mean that girl got a win from a DQ, and yet I put effort in and two people voted for me...


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 24, 2010)

Would anyone care for a match? I have some new team ideas I'd like to try, and I'd be appreciative if someone would oblige me, ^^


----------



## Chaos (Mar 24, 2010)

I would. But I'm in the queueueueueueueueueueue already. 2 times.


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Mar 24, 2010)

Choutarou said:


> Would anyone care for a match? I have some new team ideas I'd like to try, and I'd be appreciative if someone would oblige me, ^^



Because I like your sig, I will if you can find no other. Meaning that if somebody who hasn't had a chance yet wants to, I'll yield to them.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 24, 2010)

I know you would prefer SS5's awesomeness, but I feel like having a match in a month. 

So, wanna face me Chaosweaver?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 24, 2010)

Would like to face you too, but I'm already in the queue two times, which is why I couldn't fight Chou either.He was, however, asking for a match, and I think he'd be more than happy to face you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 24, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> ~_~
> I like the new rule.
> /wrist
> 
> ...



That girl has a username.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2010)

That sexy girl. whateva~


----------



## Watchman (Mar 24, 2010)

*looks at BlackSmoke's signature*

Are they making a Live Action Liar Game movie/series? D: _Really_?


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2010)

> On January 19, 2010, Capsule released "Love or Lies", a new song from  the show _Liar Game Season 2_ and the upcoming movie _Liar Game:  The Final Stage_. It was included on their newest album, , which  was released on March 3. *-from wikipedia*



Uh yeah, live action movie.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 25, 2010)

So anyone up for facing me in a league match?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2010)

@Shay

It was false alarm. I will be back the 23rd. Looking forward to our match.


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2010)

DM, I'll take you on! 
Kakashi vs Kakashi only, no doton, VOTE only.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> That sexy girl. whateva~



And don't you forget it. 

It'll be a while til my match with Dookie.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 25, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> So anyone up for facing me in a league match?



Rematch?


----------



## Shay (Mar 26, 2010)

Regards,

If any of you guys are facing eachother, please make sure to confirm so I can queue you up 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​ 
*3/26/2010*

Animus vs. shadow5050 - Forest of Death, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nidaime Hokage - 20
Danzo – 30 
Post Naruto – 24
Shigure - 2

VS

Shadow5050

orochimaru 42
shi 12
sai 8
lee(5 gates) 6
Tayuya (CS2) 6





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error.  Deal with it.

*3/29/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*4/2/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6





*4/5/2010*

WPK v. The Creed @ Danzou/Sasuke Bridge - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





WolfPrinceKouga
"*Solifugae*"
KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

VS.

The Creed
"*Attack of the Clones*"
Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]




*4/8/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*4/11/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/14/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/17/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/20/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/23/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/26/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/29/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*5/1/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/4/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/7/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/10/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/13/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*5/16/2010*

Gigantor v. e697 @ Forest of Death - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu - 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Hinata - 4

VS.

Kisame-42
Nidaime Hokage-20
SRA Naruto-12
Shigure-2





*5/19/2010*

The Comedian v. Mist Puppet @ Iron Country - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya [48]
Shikamaru [12]
Karin [8]
Sai [8]

VS

"*Original Tag Team*"

Taka Sasuke [36]
Kyuubi Naruto [36]
Post Ino [4]




*5/22/2010*

DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 




"*Ohoho*"
Orochimaru : 42
Darui : 16
Shī : 12
Jirobo : 6

VS.

Chiyo - 24
Fu - 20
Shi - 12
Kabuto - 12
SRA Shikamaru - 6
Pre Ino - 2




*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes)


----------



## Shay (Mar 26, 2010)

Current League Stat Update​

**The Comedian (2-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Mist Puppet [], v. SpitefulSerpent5 []



**Aggressor (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Shiranui []



**ChaosWeaver (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Kirabi []



**DookieMonster (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. BlackSmoke []



**E697 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Koroshi []



**Karma (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Soloman  []



**LegendaryBeauty (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Jiraiya4Life  []



**Shaynringan (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Akatsuki210 []



**TheYellowFlash10 (1-0-0) -- 100%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Watchman []



**Atlantic Storm (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. GrandKitaro777 []
Losses:: v. Watchman []



**Watchman (1-1-0) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wins:: v. Atlantic Storm []
Losses:: v. TheYellowFlash10 [] 



**Chainer (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. WolfPrinceKouga
[]



**Distracted (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Nick1689 []



**Dracule Mihawk (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Gigantor []



**GCokes (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. GrandKitaro777 []



**Gigantor (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Dracule Mihawk []



**Hidden Nin (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. BlackSmoke []



**Nick1689 (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Distracted []



**WolfPrinceKouga (0-0-1) -- 50%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Chainer
[]



**GrandKitaro777 (0-1-1) -- 25%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. GCokes []
Losses:: v. Atlantic Storm [] 



**Akatsuki210 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Shaynringan [] 



**Jiraiya4Life (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. LegendaryBeauty  []



**Koroshi (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. e697 [] 



**Mist Puppet (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian [] 



**Shiranui (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Aggressor []



**Soloman (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. Karma []



**SpitefulSerpent5 (0-1-0) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Losses:: v. The Comedian []



**BlackSmoke (0-1-1) -- 0%

*Spoiler*: __ 



Draws:: v. Hidden Nin []
Losses:: v. DookieMonster []


]

Match Directory​
M01 - Distracted v. Nick1689 () 
M02 - *TheYellowFlash10* v. Watchman ()
M03 - Mist Puppet v. *The Comedian *()
M04 - GrandKitaro777 v. *Atlantic Storm* ()
M05 - Akatsuki210 v.* Shaynringan *()
M06 - Atlantic Storm v. *Watchman* ()
M07 - Chainer v. WolfPrinceKouga()
M08 - *Aggressor* v. Shiranui ()
M09 - ChaosWeaver v. Kirabi ()
M10 - Soloman v. *Karma* ()
M11 - Dracule Mihawk v. Gigantor ()
M12 - BlackSmoke v. *DookieMonster* ()
M13 - *E697* v. Koroshi ()
M14 - GrandKitaro777 v. GCokes ()
M15 - Jiraiya4Life v. *LegendaryBeauty* ()
M16 - Hidden Nin v. BlackSmoke ()
M17 - *The Comedian* v. SpitefulSerpent5 ()


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 26, 2010)

I challenge Law to a match.


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 27, 2010)

@SpitefulSerpent5: Thanks! I'd definitely enjoy a match with you.

@Dracule Mihawk: I'm interested, but it seems several other people have beat me to it! G'luck, friend!


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2010)

Who wants to fight me one on one.
Sage Naruto only, no items, no summons, Valley of the End Only.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 27, 2010)

My team against Wolf is -

Deidara
Choza
Choji
Tayuya
Mahiru


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm good to fight anyone, my team is as follows.

*Deep Spelunker Kabuto*


*Spoiler*: _for Shay only_ 




Deva Realm Pain - 36
Yamato - 24
SRA Gaara - 16




Assuming that BS's request is turned down by DM, and Kinjishi was joking, I'd like to face DM.


----------



## Shay (Mar 27, 2010)

Regards,

If any of you guys are facing eachother, please make sure to confirm so I can queue you up. Kin and BS, if you were serious about challenging DM, let me know, you guys would technically have priority for the challenge since you posted first, and DM also has a say if he doesn't want to fight HN. I'll just queue it up the way it is for now.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​ 
*3/26/2010*

Animus vs. shadow5050 - Forest of Death, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nidaime Hokage - 20
Danzo ? 30 
Post Naruto ? 24
Shigure - 2

VS

Shadow5050

orochimaru 42
shi 12
sai 8
lee(5 gates) 6
Tayuya (CS2) 6





*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error.  Deal with it.

*3/29/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. Shiranui @ Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 




OS: 

Jiraya - 30
Yamato - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Jiroubou - 6

Shiranui:

Kakazu [48]
Shi [12]
Gaara [16]




*4/2/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6





*4/5/2010*

WPK v. The Creed @ Danzou/Sasuke Bridge - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





WolfPrinceKouga
"*Solifugae*"
KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

VS.

The Creed
"*Attack of the Clones*"
Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]




*4/8/2010*

Watchman v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchman

"*Triumvirate*"

Animal Realm Pain-30
Asura Pain-30
Naraka Pain-16

VS

Materpillar
"*Don't Pick Uchiha*"
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4




*4/11/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/14/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/17/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/20/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/23/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/26/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/29/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*5/1/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/4/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/7/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/10/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/13/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*5/16/2010*

Gigantor v. e697 @ Forest of Death - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu - 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Hinata - 4

VS.

Kisame-42
Nidaime Hokage-20
SRA Naruto-12
Shigure-2





*5/19/2010*

The Comedian v. Mist Puppet @ Iron Country - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya [48]
Shikamaru [12]
Karin [8]
Sai [8]

VS

"*Original Tag Team*"

Taka Sasuke [36]
Kyuubi Naruto [36]
Post Ino [4]




*5/22/2010*

DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 




"*Ohoho*"
Orochimaru : 42
Darui : 16
Shī : 12
Jirobo : 6

VS.

Chiyo - 24
Fu - 20
Shi - 12
Kabuto - 12
SRA Shikamaru - 6
Pre Ino - 2




*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*Law v. WolfPrinceKouga (Pending team from WPK)
*Dracule Mihawk v. Hidden Nin (Pending team from DM)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Choutarou v. SpitefulSerpent5

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes)


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow I feel bad for what I'm going to do to Mist's team


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, at least it isn't Short. Now I can try something.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2010)

I haven't given you a team name, Shay?

Alright, it'll be...

*Crazy Grandma with one foot in the grave using them whippersnappers to solo the next generation of shit-headed shinobi who think they're all that with their Kyuubi and their Sharingan and their pink-headed Fail*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2010)

It's intended to be as such, Oyako.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 27, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> Rematch?



I accept. 



BlackSmoke said:


> DM, I'll take you on!
> Kakashi vs Kakashi only, no doton, VOTE only.



I'm gonna try my luck without Kakashi. 

Can you add me and Kinjishi to the list Shay?



Choutarou said:


> @SpitefulSerpent5: Thanks! I'd definitely enjoy a match with you.
> 
> @Dracule Mihawk: I'm interested, but it seems several other people have beat me to it! G'luck, friend!



I would love to face you in the future.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2010)

Ack. I see I fell for the dreaded 'their/they're/there' common mistake. 

I are ashamed.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 27, 2010)

My work here is done...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Way to ignore me, lol.  Anyone else up for a match?


----------



## Shay (Mar 27, 2010)

Regards

At the bar watching ufc

Will update all data at home

Thanks for your patience
~shay


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2010)

Shay you forgot my win! my score should be 50%


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope, it was a tie.  Sorry, my score isn't put to complete shit, haha


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn, got Deidara. My team against Law is:

Shodai
Chiyo
Post Hinata
Tayuya
CE Kiba
Pre-Sakura


----------



## Watchman (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey - I'm quitting the league. Sorry, Materpillar, Shay, and everyone else, but I've lost all interest in the KC, and likely won't compete in a KC match ever again.

That is all.


----------



## On and On (Mar 28, 2010)

See ya in a month.


j/k bye Watchman


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 28, 2010)

While this is a sad day indeed, as we're losing a veteran, I would like to replace Watchman in his match with Materpillar.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2010)

Watchman?


----------



## Magic (Mar 28, 2010)

Can I have Watchman's wins?


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wasnt there only going to be 1 league match up at a time during the TT?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 29, 2010)

so you can join this at anytime?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah you can


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 29, 2010)

Challenge me to a match vasto... if you can handle it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 29, 2010)

I need to come up with a team first.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 29, 2010)

The match wont be on for more than a month anyway, youll have time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 29, 2010)

Seems like the sign ups are closed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 29, 2010)

It's fine, you can join.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 29, 2010)

So are going to go with Law's idea, and put matches up after 48 hours have passed on the first one? It seems that waiting for a while, people get bored and just quit.


----------



## Shay (Mar 29, 2010)

Regards,

As much as I would like to, this would technically stagger into having 2 matches up at a time, and it would be up to majority consensus if we want to tread on this while we have a tournament up.

Ultimately it's up to Materpillar who he wants his replacement to be but otherwise I have no problem with granting it to you, HN.

Queue will be updated when I'm at the office.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 29, 2010)

If we're going to vote on it then:

*Put the next match up after 48 hours have passed in the first match*: WPK

*Stick with only having one match up at a time during TT7*:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, not during TT7. That would just take away from it. I mean like in-between tourneys.


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't care either way, but the TT7 comes first I guess. Son Goku agrees.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 29, 2010)

If Shiranui agrees I'm happy to have our match removed. call it a double forfeit, or enull it or whatever suits. If not, i'll try to get something up, but will probably end up forfeiting.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 29, 2010)

Where is mart.....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 29, 2010)

I want to fight somone. Edit: I want to fight anyone who posted on this page. 

My team is noted below. I have put them down because  Iam that confident in my victory.  

Konan
Hidan
Sakon/Ukon
Post-shino
Shizune
Torune

Mt strat is two (edit: porbably 3) paragraphes of epic win.


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll take you on, just with Sasori.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Vers, if you're that confident in your winning, I'll also use a team I'm really confident in, that is not a counterforce at all.  I like this team, it's already posted.  Provided Mart doesn't want to fight me, I'll take you on.


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Seems like the sign ups are closed.



Its closed for Black--Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## Animus (Mar 30, 2010)

So have I been put in the queue?


----------



## dark0 (Mar 30, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> The match wont be on for more than a month anyway, youll have time



didn't I have a match with you, it was a match will orochimaru and naruto against a team I made???


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeh brah, thats like 2nd or 3rd in the que though. Any match after that wont be for weeks. Though I think i have a match with oyako unqued atm


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm having trouble staying motivated for matches in this place, I dunno how realistic it would be for me to schedule a match with you Nick. I'm determined to face you... but I'm sure it's destined to happen in a final sometime in the future... that's if Vash doesn't beat you to it


----------



## Shay (Mar 30, 2010)

Regards,

Considering skipping dark0's match out of respect for his TT7 excursion. Is that okay with you, nick? That would mean we skip to WPK v. Creed.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Shay (Mar 30, 2010)

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*

*3/31/2010*

WPK v. The Creed @ Danzou/Sasuke Bridge - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





WolfPrinceKouga
"*Solifugae*"
KK Gaara
Kimimaro
Kidomaro
CE Naruto

VS.

The Creed
"*Attack of the Clones*"
Post Kakashi [30]
Naruto [24]
SRA Naruto [12]
CE Naruto [6]
Rain Trio [3]
Pre Sakura [1]




*:: THE QUEUE ::*​ 
All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error.  Deal with it.

*4/3/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6




*4/6/2010*

Hidden Nin v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





"*Deep Spelunker Kabuto*"

Deva Realm Pain - 36
Yamato - 24
SRA Gaara - 16 

VS

*"Don't Pick Uchiha"*
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4 




*4/11/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/14/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/17/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/20/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/23/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/26/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/29/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*5/1/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/4/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/7/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/10/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/13/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*5/16/2010*

Gigantor v. e697 @ Forest of Death - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu - 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Hinata - 4

VS.

Kisame-42
Nidaime Hokage-20
SRA Naruto-12
Shigure-2





*5/19/2010*

The Comedian v. Mist Puppet @ Iron Country - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya [48]
Shikamaru [12]
Karin [8]
Sai [8]

VS

"*Original Tag Team*"

Taka Sasuke [36]
Kyuubi Naruto [36]
Post Ino [4]




*5/22/2010*

DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 




"*Ohoho*"
Orochimaru : 42
Darui : 16
Shī : 12
Jirobo : 6

VS.

"*Crazy Grandma with one foot in the grave using them whippersnappers to solo the next generation of shit-headed shinobi who think they're all that with their Kyuubi and their Sharingan and their pink-headed Fail*"

Chiyo - 24
Fu - 20
Shi - 12
Kabuto - 12
SRA Shikamaru - 6
Pre Ino - 2




*5/25/2010*

Law v. WolfPrinceKouga @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Deidara 48
Choza 10
Choji 8
Tayuya 6
Mahiru 4

v.

Shodai-36
Chiyo-24
Post Hinata-6
Tayuya-6
CE Kiba-3
Pre-Sakura-1




*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*Dracule Mihawk v. Kinjishi

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Choutarou v. SpitefulSerpent5
*Oyako Shinju v. nick1689 
*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes)


----------



## Shika (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry for being so offtopic but I need to ask a quick question:

I was trying to enter the league but I see the signing up thread is closed... So when is it going to open again?

Hopeful for any kind of answer


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 30, 2010)

You don't need to sign up in there anymore, just say you want a match in here... you're more likely to get one if you challenge someone as well. Oh and you'd be added at the end of the queue so be prepared to wait a couple months.


----------



## Shika (Mar 30, 2010)

A couple of monthes? Goddamn with so many time the Raikage will become shit...


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 30, 2010)

Can someone explain to me why Outer Path let me predict and counter him so easily?


----------



## Shay (Mar 30, 2010)

Regards,

Your mental faculties never cease to amaze me, Mr. Karma.  I was laughing so hard when I got your team submission.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Shika (Mar 30, 2010)

Well those monthes will start right now

*Team what the fuck is wrong with this newbie*
Deidara [48]
Yamato [24]
Yashamaru [4]

I'll take on anyone! ANYONEEEEE!!! XD


----------



## Shay (Mar 30, 2010)

Love the team name, Shika 

I'm positive somebody will jump on that challenge in no time. Once they do, I'll add you guys to the queue.

Thanks for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Shika (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, thank you very much...

*goes back to read old stratagies and "The Art of War"-Sun Tzu*


----------



## Choutarou (Mar 30, 2010)

Yashamaru is only worth two points (Rather than the four you listed), so you still have two more points you could plug in, Shika, ^^


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol at Art of War.  Not going to help at all, believe me.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oyako Shinju said:


> I'm having trouble staying motivated for matches in this place, I dunno how realistic it would be for me to schedule a match with you Nick. I'm determined to face you... but I'm sure it's destined to happen in a final sometime in the future... that's if Vash doesn't beat you to it



It wont be for weeeeks since its not even qued up yet, just pick a team, que it up and then cancel it closer to the date if needed (we can get someone to sub in for you if needed)



Shaynringan said:


> Regards,
> 
> Considering skipping dark0's match out of respect for his TT7 excursion. Is that okay with you, nick? That would mean we skip to WPK v. Creed.
> 
> ...



Yeh thats fine, I wont be around this weekend


----------



## Shika (Mar 30, 2010)

Yashamaru is just 2 points. HELL YEAH! TIME FOR 2 KONOHAMARUS!!!

now really, Deidara is SO overrated I might blow myself up with a clay bomb...


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Mar 31, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> It wont be for weeeeks since its not even qued up yet, just pick a team, que it up and then cancel it closer to the date if needed (we can get someone to sub in for you if needed)



Fine, queue it up and remind me a few days before the match and I'll pick a team (to account for my short attention span).


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shaaaay, do what OS said please, Ill pick my team closer to the date as well


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 31, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Yashamaru is just 2 points. HELL YEAH! TIME FOR 2 KONOHAMARUS!!!
> 
> now really, *Deidara is SO overrated* I might blow myself up with a clay bomb...



Someone educate this kid for me please.


----------



## Shika (Apr 1, 2010)

Air nuking 'n stuff yeah I know! But imaginative strategists could still pwn him... Just saying...


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 1, 2010)

IF you have the right team. And thats a big if most times


----------



## Shika (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah you're probably right... 
That's why I love him so much


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 1, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Air nuking 'n stuff yeah I know! But imaginative strategists could still pwn him... Just saying...



You need very specific people to counter Deidara or a hell of a stroke of good luck in both the location and distance.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 1, 2010)

Which is how Gally won T6 with him, luck


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 1, 2010)

Luck my ass. Not just any idiot can go out there and blow up shit. Countless have tried few have succeeded. Roka and I have it down to a science.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 1, 2010)

Nick is onto that science.... 48 + 24 + 4. The divine ratio.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't hate the player. Hate the game.


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 1, 2010)

I want a maaaaaaaaaaaatch..


----------



## David (Apr 1, 2010)

Oyako Shinju said:


> Nick is onto that science.... 48 + 24 + 4. The divine ratio.



Too bad there's no more 4-point Hinata.


----------



## Shika (Apr 1, 2010)

godtachi said:


> I want a maaaaaaaaaaaatch..



me too


----------



## Fatality (Apr 1, 2010)

I want some votes.


----------



## Shay (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll participate if need be, but I generally take a stance of "vote only if necessary" because I don't want there to appear to be any kind of bias in how I run the league. 

I thank you for your patience and understanding!
~Shay


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2010)

Karma カルマ said:


> Don't hate the player. Hate the game.



Hate the player _and_ the game. 

Match in the distance.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay, once again I'm on the market.  Lol, please, I'd like a match.

*Recycle*
Danzo - 30
Kidomaru - 12
Sakon and Ukon - 8
Post Sakura - 8
Taieki - 6
Tayuya - 6
Jirobou - 6

Total should be 76.


----------



## Shay (Apr 3, 2010)

@Kinjishi - Did you already sent me a team? I think I might have been stupid and accidentally deleted it. Let me know. I queued you and DM regardless, just in case.

@OS - Done!

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​

*4/3/2010*

nick1689 vs. dark0 - Naruto's Wind Training Area, Long


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





nick1689
Oro - 42
Naruto - 24
Torune - 10

VS.

dark0
"*Only women team*"
Konan - 24
Tsunade - 20
SRA Temari - 12
SRA Sasuke - 8
Tayuya - 6
Hinata - 6




*:: THE QUEUE ::*[/CENTER]

All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error.  Deal with it.

*4/6/2010*

Hidden Nin v. Materpillar @ Kiba v. Sakon Valley - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 





"*Deep Spelunker Kabuto*"

Deva Realm Pain - 36
Yamato - 24
SRA Gaara - 16 

VS

*"Don't Pick Uchiha"*
Animal Realm - 30
Hungry Ghost Realm - 16
Shikamaru - 12
Sakura - 8
Shikamaru - 6
Mahiru - 4 




*4/9/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/12/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/15/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/20/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/23/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/26/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/29/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*5/1/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/4/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/7/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/10/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/13/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*5/16/2010*

Gigantor v. e697 @ Forest of Death - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu - 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Hinata - 4

VS.

Kisame-42
Nidaime Hokage-20
SRA Naruto-12
Shigure-2





*5/19/2010*

The Comedian v. Mist Puppet @ Iron Country - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya [48]
Shikamaru [12]
Karin [8]
Sai [8]

VS

"*Original Tag Team*"

Taka Sasuke [36]
Kyuubi Naruto [36]
Post Ino [4]




*5/22/2010*

DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 




"*Ohoho*"
Orochimaru : 42
Darui : 16
Shī : 12
Jirobo : 6

VS.

"*Crazy Grandma with one foot in the grave using them whippersnappers to solo the next generation of shit-headed shinobi who think they're all that with their Kyuubi and their Sharingan and their pink-headed Fail*"

Chiyo - 24
Fu - 20
Shi - 12
Kabuto - 12
SRA Shikamaru - 6
Pre Ino - 2




*5/25/2010*

Law v. WolfPrinceKouga @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Deidara 48
Choza 10
Choji 8
Tayuya 6
Mahiru 4

v.

Shodai-36
Chiyo-24
Post Hinata-6
Tayuya-6
CE Kiba-3
Pre-Sakura-1




*5/28/2010*

Dracule Mihawk v. Kinjishi

*6/1/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. nick1689

*PENDING ONE TEAM SUBMISSION::*

*Choutarou v. SpitefulSerpent5 (Pending Chou's team)

*PENDING BOTH TEAMS (in no particular order - submit your teams ASAP to be queued)::*

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes)


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm I kinda wanted a match but booked through to June has me not caring anymore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 5, 2010)

Mmm maybe I'll sign up for a match in June. who knows =/

just put me down for one of the June slots, temporarily for now.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2010)

Vash, or Rain, I'll take you on if you want.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Vash, or Rain, I'll take you on if you want.


 Yea put my name down for the match and pm me like a few days before so I can pick a team. Two months is so far away


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think he'll put your name down unless you pick a team now.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

Can I change the team later on because seriously in two months. I may not even remember what it is I was planning to do. The tier list may be changed amongst other things :S

I'll give a place holder team, but i'd like a chance to review it a little before the match.

Bee[42]
Darui[16]
Shi[12]
SRA Shikamaru[6]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sure Shay won't mind, it's just good to be on the board early, two months is getting any shorter.


----------



## Choutarou (Apr 5, 2010)

Shay, did you get my PM regarding a PM? xD

I sent you my team on March 30th - just want to make sure you received it! ^^


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 5, 2010)

He put my match on the board without me picking a team.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2010)

You weren't pending?


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 5, 2010)

It's stupid to pick a team 2-3 months in advance when it simply isnt necessary.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2010)

I just remembered seeing some matches pending cause one guy hadn't picked a team yet.  And !  I picked my team in advance...


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 5, 2010)

And I remember the 80's... things change, get over it.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

Jeez Oyako when in gods name did you get so many posts :S

EDIT.I see how you blasted spammer


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, someone's old....


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 5, 2010)

I really don't know... probably because I post shit like this. You've almost got double anyway. I looked the other day and realised I'd passed 2000, kinda suprising.

Must be all the 'thank you' posts I have to make each time someone congratulates me on a tournament win :ho

@HN Old enough to remember riding a tricycle around during the closing stages of the decade.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

I got double cause I post mean things to people in more than one sub forum.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ive got 5x as much posts cause im 5x as awesome as you


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll defo have more posts than you by the time i'm a member for a million years like you. Old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2010)

98% of these forums is old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 5, 2010)

the older you are the wiser you are


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 5, 2010)

Until you become senile, smelly, half-deaf, and have to wear a diaper again. See how much that wisdom helps then.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 5, 2010)

Its wise to use a diaper when your old and cant control your bowels. The youngins wouldnt be so smart, theyd just shit themselves


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 5, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Its wise to use a diaper when your old and cant control your bowels. The youngins wouldnt be so smart, theyd just shit themselves



You're still shitting yourself.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 5, 2010)

wut. Youre just not wise enough 




... wait, this isnt the convo thread :/


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 6, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> I got double cause I post mean things to people in more than one sub forum.


Ah, I need to branch out my operation... start setting up franchises. Good thinking. But there are so many mean things to say, and so little time.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2010)

OS, you seem perfect for the Library.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys, are we talking about post counts and being old in here?


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 6, 2010)

Shit he found us RUNNN!!!!!


----------



## Shay (Apr 6, 2010)

Regards,

Got your team, Chou. That was my fault, sorry. 

Vash and HN, will add you.

Also, whippersnappers! xD

Regarding some recent procedural updates, I'm willing to allow people to not pick a team immediately, because we've seen a rash of matches where people pick a team and forget what strategy or purpose the team had, and the match ends up being a little less refined. I would PREFER and LOVE YOU FOREVER if you had a team prepared ASAP, but I will start queuing matches without teams. 

You can change your team at any time prior to the match, but your teammate will have the advantage of being able to change their team as well in response to yours, so make this consideration wisely. I'm making this determination to prevent too much abuse of leniency. This will also cause a re-draw of location/distance if it has already been selected.

In turn, you now can delay team selection until two weeks prior (5 matches, loosely enforced) to get your team submitted to me. I will not select a location/distance until both teams have arrived in my care. Thank you for your patience as we continue to refine this.

Also, keep in mind that once TT7 is over, the floodgates will be open, and we'll start having multiple matches at once, so PLEASE do not be discouraged by the time frame. June will suddenly become the end of April, at this rate, once we have multiple matches going again until T7 starts.

Thank you so much for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2010)

You're awesome, and thank you.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 6, 2010)

Distracted said:


> Hey guys, are we talking about post counts and being old in here?



You got me in posts, you spammer. But I got you in age.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2010)

I can change my team? 

Thank goodness. I was hoping I wasn't stuck with that joke team.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 7, 2010)

May seems so far away. I swear if my match is while I am traveling I will kill someone.


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there any way i could still sign up?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2010)

You don't even have to, just ask for a match.


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, 
Then would anyone like to have a match?


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 7, 2010)

There is a 6 month wait list, you'll be added to the que.


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> There is a 6 month wait list, you'll be added to the que.



6 months!
dang thats quite the wait, w.e its better then nothing


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 7, 2010)

We need to find a better way to do this shit. We should have more matches when there isn't a tourney going on or have at least two matches at once.


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Karma カルマ said:


> We need to find a better way to do this shit. We should have more matches when there isn't a tourney going on or have at least two matches at once.



QFT
Cause W/e system you guys are using is much slower then Both the other Battle Domes.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 7, 2010)

If you dont' like you you can...SHUT UP both of you.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 7, 2010)

Well here's the thing new guy. All other BD systems are BASED on this one. This is a new thing we are trying out.

Any kind of success other Battle domes enjoy is because they are based on this successful model.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 7, 2010)

I said to shut up...


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Karma カルマ said:


> Well here's the thing new guy. All other BD systems are BASED on this one. This is a new thing we are trying out.
> 
> Any kind of success other Battle domes enjoy is because they are based on this successful model.



Then why not revert to the old way its much faster

ok ill shut up xD


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 7, 2010)

Good Job**


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2010)

Voice your opinions, I'd love a faster system.  I just don't know how to get one running.


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 7, 2010)

Karma カルマ said:


> We need to find a better way to do this shit. We should have more matches when there isn't a tourney going on or have at least two matches at once.



Just kill this noise. It was way easier to just get a practice match back in the day.


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

The best way is to-

Just Let People ask for Practice matches,
its the fastest way

Like the OPBD
(Look at the practice match thread for an example)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2010)

The whole point of the League is to give non tournament matches meaning, and winning them merit.  Next.


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 7, 2010)

That's why there is a six month waiting list. Because someone is keeping a record, it gives the illusion that any of this actually means anything. It doesn't. Some people just want to have a match, and that's where this fails in comparison to practice matches.


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Im Quite sure the people just want a practice match...


----------



## Panos (Apr 7, 2010)

lightfist10 said:


> The best way is to-
> 
> Just Let People ask for Practice matches,
> its the fastest way
> ...



Yo Lightfist KC was created long before Davy Back. So yeah...


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Peaceful said:


> Yo Lightfist KC was created long before Davy Back. So yeah...



I know that,
But they should go back to the old way
6 Month waiting list for a non Tourny match
Thats quite the wait


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, who voted to integrate the Practice Matches into the league in the first place?

And lol, did you even look at the que?  It;s no where near six months.


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Well, who voted to integrate the Practice Matches into the league in the first place?
> 
> And lol, did you even look at the que?  It;s no where near six months.



Well ive been told otherwise


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2010)

Get to know Gally before you take his word's to heart.  He was joking....


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Get to know Gally before you take his word's to heart.  He was joking....



Vash TS
Was telling me this also (I hope he was joking)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 7, 2010)

lightfist10 said:


> I know that,
> But they should go back to the old way
> 6 Month waiting list for a non Tourny match
> Thats quite the wait



It only looks slow because TT7 is going at the same time.

Once a tournament isn't running, League matches will go by at a faster rate


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> It only looks slow because TT7 is going at the same time.
> 
> Once a tournament isn't running, League matches will go by at a faster rate



oh ok then


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2010)

lol six months, lol no point, lol /wrists

Time to call an Amber-lance, we got some bleeders!


----------



## dark0 (Apr 7, 2010)

Law said:


> lol six months, lol no point, lol /wrists
> 
> Time to call an Amber-lance, we got some bleeders!



wut

This thing isn't going to die that easily. maybe. Also we need a single vote in my match or a judge to review it


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah yeh we have a match aye, someone vote 



And prac matches are better, the que on this is unbelieveable. You could compete in two tourneys and still be waiting for a 'prac match' (yes that overexagerating, but you get the point)


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2010)

There needs to be a few more ground-rules for this.

You should not be able to queue for a match if you're already in the queue.

When tournaments aren't going on, these can be posted 3 and 4 at a time.

People should volunteer to be match judges, and receive a whole bunch of rep for it if they care.

The fact is, there are more people here now than ever before, and apparently more people interested in getting a match here than the Practice matches previous to it.

So obviously when it's just starting out, it's going to be slow at first.

Whole lot of whiny bitches up in here, though. Doesn't help a damn thing.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2010)

They don't understand the merit that comes with it.  Practice matches didn't get any respect.


----------



## Respite (Apr 7, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> They don't understand the merit that comes with it.  Practice matches didn't get any respect.



What do you mean by that?
(People ignored them or somthing???)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2010)

Winning a League match now means more than winning a practice match ever did.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Winning a League match now means more than winning a practice match ever did.



That's true. And the sad thing is, it still doesn't mean much. So imagine how little practice matches meant...


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 7, 2010)

If I went back and tallied up the wins and losses of every practice match, it would mean the same thing as this, which as Law stated, doesn't amount to much


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2010)

We get bigger avatar space and stuff if we win enough of these, right?  This entails prizes, I was under that impression.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2010)

lol who knows, but there will also be side-tourneys based on the wins and losses tallied here in the future.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 8, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> We get bigger avatar space and stuff if we win enough of these, right?  This entails prizes, I was under that impression.



No. Tournament matches only.

And don't worry, I'll be first to get one


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 8, 2010)

You shut up, what with your two tournament wins.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 8, 2010)

Kinjishi said:


> Just kill this noise. It was way easier to just get a practice match back in the day.



Well we all wish we could go back in the day but unfortunately we can't.



lightfist10 said:


> The best way is to-
> 
> Just Let People ask for Practice matches,
> its the fastest way
> ...



Once again OPBD is based on this one. That's how we used to do things.



Hidden Nin said:


> Get to know Gally before you take his word's to heart.  He was joking....



You fucker I didn't say jack shit about a 6 month wait.

And in case you forgot no I'm not mad.


----------



## Shay (Apr 8, 2010)

Regards,

All of you who are complaining that this is going too slowly need to realize that I slowed this to a one-match crawl out of respect for TT7. Once the TT7 is over, we're going to have FOUR OF THESE RUNNING SIMULTANEOUSLY, and we'll blow through this entire queue in about two weeks.

Also, this queue system is exactly the same as the old practice match system, so I have no idea what the criticism is there. If there are any inefficiencies that I could remove, please let me know.

As for a judging system, I like that idea. I don't want to exclude common voters just walking in "off the street" so to speak, but any elaboration or ideas would be greatly appreciated to boost participation.

And to all of you who are saying that the record keeping is pointless, and has no merit, doesn't mean anything, or what have you, you might as well take a step back and not participate in this entire sub-forum. There is absolutely no merit in any of these matches, tournament or otherwise, then what we make of it and how much it means to us as individuals and to our own enjoyment/entertainment/pride.

It's a game, haters.

I appreciate your criticism and feedback.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Tiger (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah. *pokes out from behind Shay*

Take that, haters!


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 8, 2010)

4 matches at a time is great, its just too bad that as soon as TT7 finishes T7 will begin


----------



## Tiger (Apr 8, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> 4 matches at a time is great, its just too bad that as soon as TT7 finishes T7 will begin



There will be at the very least a couple weeks in-between.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 8, 2010)

orly. I just thought since all the discussion threads are already going up things would move a bit quicker in between. but whatever



And can someone please vote in mine and dark's match, its sudden death


----------



## Fatality (Apr 8, 2010)

Um I'll fight anyone with my T7 team* except Kakuzu teams* .


----------



## Chainer (Apr 8, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> orly. I just thought since all the discussion threads are already going up things would move a bit quicker in between. but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> And can someone please vote in mine and dark's match, its sudden death



Don't worry - this is only the first round of threads. I imagine once the tournament _actually_ ends, there will be a lot more issues that people will bring up.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL at 6 month waiting list 

Shayn's right the only difference between this and practice matches the is que system. People seem to care more about league matches also so more people que up for them than the old practice matches.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 8, 2010)

I could have sworn that there was some type of bigger avatar for this.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope     .


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 9, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Um I'll fight anyone with my T7 team* except Kakuzu teams* .



Lol you'll fight who you get matched against or you will lose by default.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh fun  .


----------



## Shay (Apr 10, 2010)

Regards,

So, I had this idea while trying to analyze the problems and challenges that exist in the league. What we have here is a great system for the following reasons::

1) The league allows people to have a match when they feel like it against who they want.
2) The league records allow us a competitive medium between practice matches and tournaments.
3) The league is mostly casual, encouraging more "fun" teams and play.
4) Excellent entry point for rookies.

The problems, though, are inherent as well ::

1) Just like practice matches, it's hard to make people care enough to vote.
2) Subordinate to tournaments, killing match flow.
3) Match-drops are highly punishing to the competitor who actually waited and shows.
4) Most veterans don't give a f***.

I was trying to think of a good way to fix all this, namely making people give a damn. 

At first, I thought that the instant solution would be "TEAMS", but this can only go so far. Teams would enhance participation but also screw people over whose teammates drop, or sign up and then only do one match, and it's far too easy for teams to be stacked and then people just get discouraged.

I had an interesting idea for a side-project or an evolution from this as I saw a billboard for today's UFC Event.

I call this idea... 

*THE ULTIMATE STRATEGIST​*
If any of you are familiar with the UFC or its television show, "The Ultimate Fighter," you'll see exactly where I'm going with this.

If you're not, the UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championship) is a mixed martial art tournament organization based in the United States. It's the largest MMA club in the world, right now, and they have a reality TV show called "The Ultimate Fighter." 

In the Ultimate Fighter, two veteran/champion fighters draft teams of rookies who have fight experience but no actual UFC training. The fighters are all trained for weeks by the veterans, and every 3 days the captain in control of the game picks a match-up. The winner of the fight lives another day, and the loser is kicked out of the competition. The winning fighter's captain gets to choose the next match-up. Last man standing is granted a contract with the UFC.

This is what I was thinking we could do.

We have a certain number (I'm thinking two, but we could do more) team captains. These captains will have to be hardcore veterans, tournament winners or just guys who have been around for so long they are undisputed pros. I'm talking Gally, VBD, Chainer, Distracted - guys in general that you see around here and we respect and fear.

The season of the game will be named after the captains - example, The Ultimate Strategist - Season 1 - Team Gally vs. Team VBD.

A coin flip grants the winning captain the ability to choose the first team member in the draft, or the first match-up.

Using any matches the strategists have under their belt as reference, each captain will draft a team of strategists. Say, 8 per team. Why so few? This allows for quick seasons , and also because the goal of the Ultimate Fighter show was to take rookies and turn them in to experienced, tournament-viable fighters. We have a lot of players around here who are new, always asking questions, and feel that they have no idea where to start. If we stick to this model, we eliminate their frustration as well as the frustration of the veterans who just think that the rookies should shut up and play.

Theoretical initial restrictions on participating strategists -
1) Must have at least 1 ranked league match on record. You can't expect the captains to draft what they don't know or can't research. This is also helps support the league, bringing in new and old blood to get a record to be considered.
2) Must not have won (or maybe even placed in) a tournament.

Obviously, once we start running out of rookies, we can start cycling through the veterans or more experienced members for an "all-star" season, etc.

Flow goes like this from there.
1) First match-up selected by captain who did not get first draft pick. 
--Captain will try to pick a match-up that pits one of his guys against someone he should beat.
2) Match goes up, and voters vote. 
--To prevent team bias, teammates of the competitors and their captains can't vote. There are only 16 of them, so this should be okay.
3) Loser is eliminated. Next match-up is decided by the winning man's captain.

This will go in a tournament style format - for example, if Distracted decides to make The Phenomena fight against Akatsuki210, and The Phenomena wins, then The Phenomena cannot be chosen to fight until "Round 2".

The goal of the competitors is to be the last man standing, and the goal of the captains is to make sure that the enemy team loses all its members, bringing eternal shame to the enemy captain. This makes for a very possible scenario where a team loses all its members before the finals, especially if captains are smart with their match-ups. This is okay - then the teammates just fight each other for supremacy.

Any thoughts? Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Shay, could you post the current queue again?  I think I've got matches with Shiz and Chou coming up pretty soon, but it's been so many pages since the queue was last posted that I can't find it.


----------



## Shay (Apr 10, 2010)

As you wish, m'lady!

Do you want your match postponed until TT7 shenanigans are done? Please advise.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay

*:: CURRENT MATCHES::*​
*:: THE QUEUE ::*

All dates are +/-24 hours margin for error.  Deal with it.

*4/10/2010*

Akatsuki210 vs. Shizazzle - Great Naruto Bridge, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*What Do You Mean We're Supposed to be Enemies?*"
Kakuzu-48
Post Shikamaru-12
SRA Gaara-16 points

VS.

Shizazzle
"*♥Valentines Day♥*"
Kakuzu [48]
Tsunade [20]
Jiroubu [6]
Pre Ino [2]




*4/13/2010*

Aggressor vs. ChaosWeaver - Kiba v. S/U Valley, Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Aggressor
"*Team TT7*"
Jiraiya- [30]
Tsunade- [20]
SRA Gaara- [16]
CE Naruto- [6]
Pre Shino- [4]

VS.

ChaosWeaver
"*Team Dead Kennedys*"
Sasori (48)
Asuma (16)
Kabuto (12)




*4/16/2010*

Akatsuki210 v. Choutarou @ Konoha Canal - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Akatsuki210
"*Water, Water Everywhere*"
Shoten (30%) Kisame: 24 points
Pre-Timeskip Kakashi: 20
Suigetsu: 16
Darui: 16

VS.

Choutarou
"*Threadbare*"
Kakuzu - 48
Kabuto - 12
Sakon/Ukon - 8
Post Hinata - 6
Konohamaru - 2




*4/19/2010*

Mist Puppet v. Distracted @ Amegakure - Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Mist Puppet
"*Death of Frogs*"
Jiraiya [48]
Naruto [24]
Demon Brothers [3]
Tsurugi Misumi [1]

VS.

Distracted
"*Why the hell not*"
pre-skip Kakasi - 20
Darui - 16
SRA Naruto - 12
Armless Orochimaru - 12
CS2 Tayuya - 6
Mahiru - 4
Kiba - 3
Demon Brothers - 3




*4/23/2010*

Pyro vs. Candy - Naruto Training Area, Short


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





Pyro

Zabuza - 20
Pre Kakashi- 20
Darui- 16
Post Kiba - 10
SRA Kiba - 6
Chuunin Exam Kiba - 3
Pre Sakura - 1

VS.

Candy

Base Jiraiya - 30
30% Kisame - 24
Suigetsu - 16
Aoba - 6




*4/26/2010*

ChaosWeaver v. Shaynringan @ Uchiha Temple - Medium


*Spoiler*: _Teams_ 





ChaosWeaver

Base Jiraiya
Yamato
Post Shikamaru
CE Naruto
Post Ino

VS.

Shaynringan

Danzo
Fu
Inoichi
CE Naruto
Kankuro
Post Ino




*4/29/2010*

Halcyon Days vs. Soloman - Akatsuki Cave, Long


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halcyon Days
"*Team #19*"

Deva Realm Pain[36]
Gai[24]
Karin[8]
SRA Shikamaru[6]

VS.

Soloman
"*Strings*"

Chiyo [24]
Sasori [20]
Shikamaru [12]
Choji [8]
Sakura [8] 
Kakkou [4]




*5/1/2010*

BlackSmoke v. Law @ Iron Country - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 





BlackSmoke
"*Shinobi*"

Sage Naruto [48]
Karin [8]
Sakura [8]
Shi [12]

VS.

Law

Kisame
Suigetsu
Choza
SRA Choji




*5/4/2010*

GCokes vs. Sanbi - Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest, Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



GCokes

Jiraiya[48]
Tsunade[20]
Post Shino[8]

VS.

Sanbi

Akasuna no Sasori [48]
Darui [16]
Post Shikamaru [12]




*5/7/2010*

Mist Puppet vs. Datenshi Uchiha - Forest of Death, Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mist Puppet
"*Lol Suitons*"

30% Kisame (24)
Pre-Skip Kakashi (20)
Darui (16)
Suigetsu (16)

VS.

Datenshi Uchiha

Itachi Uchiha-30
Kisame Hoshigake-24
Post Neji Hyuga-16
Rock Lee (5 Gates)-6




*5/10/2010*

Muk v. Aggressor @ Amegakure - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



Muk

sasori 20
hidan 20
deva pain 36

vs.

Aggressor

Kakuzu- 48
Chiyo-[24]
CE Kiba-[3]
Misumi-[1] 




*5/13/2010*

Outer Path v. Karma @ Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Outer Path
"*Karma is Dead*"

Deva Realm [36]
Asura Realm [30]
Sakon [8]
Shigure [2]

vs.

Karma
"*I Get The Feeling I Will Be Fighting A Pain Team*"
Itachi - 30
Taka Sasuke - 36
Taiseki - 6
Mahiru - 4




*5/16/2010*

Gigantor v. e697 @ Forest of Death - Short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu - 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Hinata - 4

VS.

Kisame-42
Nidaime Hokage-20
SRA Naruto-12
Shigure-2





*5/19/2010*

The Comedian v. Mist Puppet @ Iron Country - Medium 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya [48]
Shikamaru [12]
Karin [8]
Sai [8]

VS

"*Original Tag Team*"

Taka Sasuke [36]
Kyuubi Naruto [36]
Post Ino [4]




*5/22/2010*

DookieMonster v. LegendaryBeauty @ Danzou v. Sasuke Bridge - Long


*Spoiler*: __ 




"*Ohoho*"
Orochimaru : 42
Darui : 16
Shī : 12
Jirobo : 6

VS.

"*Crazy Grandma with one foot in the grave using them whippersnappers to solo the next generation of shit-headed shinobi who think they're all that with their Kyuubi and their Sharingan and their pink-headed Fail*"

Chiyo - 24
Fu - 20
Shi - 12
Kabuto - 12
SRA Shikamaru - 6
Pre Ino - 2




*5/25/2010*

Law v. WolfPrinceKouga @ Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 




Deidara 48
Choza 10
Choji 8
Tayuya 6
Mahiru 4

v.

Shodai-36
Chiyo-24
Post Hinata-6
Tayuya-6
CE Kiba-3
Pre-Sakura-1




*5/28/2010*

Choutarou v. SpitefulSerpent5 @ Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile - Medium


*Spoiler*: __ 



*"Flying without a License"*

Deidara - 48
Yamato - 24
Mahiru - 4

VS.

*"Cursed Experimentation"* or *"This Should Work..."*
Kyuubi Naruto - 36
Hidan - 20
SRA Temari - 12
Post Shino - 8




*6/1/2010*

Dracule Mihawk v. Kinjishi

*6/4/2010*

Oyako Shinju v. nick1689

*6/7/2010*

Hidden Nin v. Vash TS

*Sanbi v. Shiranui (Unqueued until OS v. Shiranui completes)
*Peaceful Uchiha v. Shaynringan (Unqueued untl CW v. Shay completes)


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 10, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> As you wish, m'lady!
> 
> Do you want your match postponed until TT7 shenanigans are done? Please advise.
> 
> ...



Can I wait to give you an answer on that until I know whether or not I made it to the next round?  It shouldn't be too long--unless I'm miscounting something, my match with AS ends today.


----------



## Shay (Apr 10, 2010)

Absolutely, Akatsuki.  Best of luck.
~Shay


----------



## Chaos (Apr 10, 2010)

Shaynringan said:


> Regards,
> 
> So, I had this idea while trying to analyze the problems and challenges that exist in the league. What we have here is a great system for the following reasons::
> 
> ...



I really really like this idea. I'm all in if we're trying it out.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm good to try that idea.  Anyway, now that the match with Aggresor is done, can we que my match with Vash?


----------



## Shay (Apr 10, 2010)

Consider it done, HN!
~Shay


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

lol I'm totally for that idea. But if one of them don't pick me first, I'll kick their asses.

I am _the_ Tito Ortiz of the KC.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot Shay.  You aren't much of a Rookie, Law. I'd love to be on your team though!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

Who said anything about being a rookie?

I am apparently not among the list of those Shay thinks would make good team-captains, so therefore - I'm a team-mate, right? Don't need to be a rookie to be on a team.


----------



## Shay (Apr 10, 2010)

Regards,

You're definitely top-notch candidate for a captain, Law. If KC has an Akatsuki, you'd be a member. There are about 20 guys I can rattle off that would be great captains, but I just selected the ones I did off the top of my head. I think you'd definitely be a great competitor as well. 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

lol I was told a lot of the new people just see me as loud and mean. 

But then my MSN and PM box are always busy with newbs asking for my opinion and mentoring. I'm not Eddy-sensei for no reason!

Just like Ortiz, I'm pretty sure I'd be a good coach 
But at the same time, I don't care if I'm picked to be coach or picked by one...I'm going to try and steam-roll my opposition either way.


----------



## Shay (Apr 10, 2010)

Regards,

Loud and mean often go hand in hand with experience and proper coaching techniques. I'd never in a hundred years try being a coach, even if I was experienced enough, because I don't criticize rookies well. I'm not a very good strategist nor coach, which is why I prefer the administrative roles.

No matter what role you were in, your support is nevertheless instrumental in insuring any direction this rolls in would be a success. Just like Tito, a beast inside and out of the octagon.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 10, 2010)

Can I bring up one thing?

I honestly think think people who had a match shouldn't be put back in the que before other people have had a chance to have a match. The que seemed to be set already but the same names pop up a lot. In the future i'd like for this to be looked at.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> Can I bring up one thing?
> 
> I honestly think think people who had a match shouldn't be put back in the que before other people have had a chance to have a match. The que seemed to be set already but the same names pop up a lot. In the future i'd like for this to be looked at.



Agreed, and I think it should go so far as to say:

No one should be able to be in the queue more than once at a time. I'm in there twice, but would gladly be removed to let someone else have a chance.


----------



## Shay (Apr 10, 2010)

Regards,

The only reason there are double entries is because of the Practice Match/League Match queue merger. This will be addressed in the future. Thank you for your criticism!

~Shay


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

That can't be true, Shay. I'm in there twice, and was challenged both times in this thread.

[edit] I would be willing to sell my May 1st spot to someone without a spot 

[edit 2]  





> Regards,
> 
> That's perfectly understandable. If there are any comments or questions on this new procedure, please let me know in the discussion thread.
> 
> ...



No.

If someone forfeits, they receive a loss...and their opponent receives a win. This area will clean itself out naturally. People will think twice about accepting a match from someone who forfeits previous ones, etc. No need to rush into a fix for this.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 10, 2010)

Would your idea be a side tourney Shay, or part of the League?


----------



## Fatality (Apr 10, 2010)

1,000th reply. Yay.

I love the idea shay.

GODDAMIT NICK.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 10, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> Can I bring up one thing?
> 
> I honestly think think people who had a match shouldn't be put back in the que before other people have had a chance to have a match. The que seemed to be set already but the same names pop up a lot. In the future i'd like for this to be looked at.



I can't speak for the other people who have two matches listed in the queue, but the reason I'm there twice is because the match vs Shizazzle was originally a practice match, and then those got merged with the League queue.  I think the current rule we've got is that (aside from practice matches that got merged in) you can't have League matches less than one month apart.  So if you've got a match scheduled for 4/1, you have to wait until the queue ends at 5/1 or later before you sign up for another match.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

Besides the practice match thread people, the rule should be that you can only be in the queue with one match at any one time.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be willing to give up my other spots to people who need it. I'll stick with my match against Datenshi, since I owe him one.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2010)

Law, didn't we collaborate on some suiton shenanigans?    Oh yeah, you already know.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Law, didn't we collaborate on some suiton shenanigans?    Oh yeah, you already know.



I'm not sure what that has to do with the current topic of conversation, but ok!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2010)

It's implying you're a noob like myself.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh is that so?

Well I've never pretended to have all the answers, and I'm always asking people questions. I'm sure ToV would be able to tell you in an exhausted voice how often I bombard him with questions about characters or abilities.

However I have never asked someone to help me write my strategy. I've never asked someone to help me learn how to debate effectively. Some would argue I should have


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 11, 2010)

I can vouch for Law.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2010)

Law, I know your experienced, I'm just trying to prove a point.  I haven't asked someone to help me right a strat, maybe asked for opinions, but never asked how to debate effectively either.  Seniority here isn't based on mannerisms at all, it's based entirely on an intangible cyber swagger that all you aces of the Colosseum have.  It isn't something you can lable, but it's something we can all agree is there.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

*throws a handful of swagger at Hidden Nin*

I'll give you some more if you'll change the subject.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't want your swagger, lol, you a bit embarrassed I'm praising you in my own way?


----------



## materpillar (Apr 11, 2010)

God damn it.  I just got on to write up my strat.  I'm all excited and pumped about how throughly I should destroy hidden ninja's team and I find I'm out DQed.

...

_FUUUUUCK_


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

materpillar said:


> God damn it.  I just got on to write up my strat.  I'm all excited and pumped about how throughly I should destroy hidden ninja's team and I find I'm out DQed.
> 
> ...
> 
> _FUUUUUCK_



Maybe play a bit less SC2?


----------



## materpillar (Apr 11, 2010)

Law said:


> Maybe play a bit less SC2?




I actually don't play it that much.  Maybe once every week or so.


You know I think I'm going to write up my strat anyway.  I'm sure I can get someone to vote even if I've lost already :33


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2010)

I  was grateful, the team I chose sucked, and you probably would have won.


----------



## materpillar (Apr 11, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> I  was grateful, the team I chose sucked, and you probably would have won.


I'm going to write up a strat anyway just for shits


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2010)

_And giggles._


----------



## materpillar (Apr 11, 2010)

No just shits


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2010)

Uh, well, don't expect any rebutts.


----------



## Pyro (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyway I can get a match in here sometime? Don't wanna get rusty.


Team: *How high is he?*

Deidara- 48
Part II Naruto - 24
Mahiru- 4


----------



## e697 (Apr 12, 2010)

Not a very good place to stop yourself from getting "rusty" when your match would be months from now.


----------



## Pyro (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn... and another tourny won't be up for awhile either.



Edit: Didn't know they merged the practice match with this one. Looks like I'm facing Candy on 4/23. Odds are I'll still be blazed from the 20th...


----------



## Shay (Apr 13, 2010)

e697 said:


> Not a very good place to stop yourself from getting "rusty" when your match would be months from now.



Regards,

I hate to sound like a broken record, but lets not forget that when TT7 is done, these matches will be going up FOUR TIMES as fast. Two months will become like, two weeks, tops.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## On and On (Apr 13, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Anyway I can get a match in here sometime? Don't wanna get rusty.
> 
> 
> Team: *How high is he?*
> ...



I'll take you

*Team: What u gonna do when Sasuke come for you*

Taka Sasuke [36]
Shi [12]
Temari [12]
Orochimaru [12]
Obito [3]



Honestly made that team with the intention of going against The Phenomena. I wanted to test Sasuke.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 13, 2010)

Umm yea never mind that post.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol, I can definitely handle you in the upcoming tournament Creed, that was very predictable.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 13, 2010)

Do I need to repeat myself? MY TEAM WILL BE UNSTOPPABLE  :ho.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2010)

We'll see.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 13, 2010)

Hopefully (next post continue the rhyme	)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2010)

I should I, I don't step in time.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 13, 2010)

You didn't continue it; such a heinous crime.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2010)

It's not that serious, just an off key chime.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 13, 2010)

Whatever, but you gotta pay a hefty fine.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll pay in gallons of Sprite, with a hint of lemon and lime.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 13, 2010)

Eww, I only think Coke is sublime.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2010)

And at this time, due to its repetitive design, I think this gimmick has passed its prime.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 13, 2010)

...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 13, 2010)

Get a room


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2010)

None needed.  Way to ruin the rhyme Creed.  You overuse that banner.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope you are both paired up against each other in the first round... and in a ssssshocking twist, never seen before in the KC the voters decide that you both lose.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope you knock you out in the first round OS.  Oh wait.....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 14, 2010)

How come I am not even in the Queue when I request a match against anyone like 3 or 4 times???


----------



## Pyro (Apr 14, 2010)

The Comedian said:


> I'll take you
> 
> *Team: What u gonna do when Sasuke come for you*
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I really don't like your team. Seems to counter what I wanted to do quite well.


----------



## On and On (Apr 15, 2010)

Your team could win, but oh well.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 15, 2010)

Just do it.  We need more matches in this thing....oh wait....


----------



## On and On (Apr 15, 2010)

I want a match where we don't reveal teams to each other

I don't care who wants one

I'm already queued, btw


----------



## DookieMonster (Apr 15, 2010)

I want to take on an experienced KC guy, if you want^^


----------



## On and On (Apr 15, 2010)

Sounds good Dook  PM your team to Shay. Let's keep them private


----------



## DreadTalon (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey, I would like to sign up for a first match. If theres anything else I need to do let me know please.


----------



## Oyako Shinju (Apr 16, 2010)

DreadTalon said:


> Hey, I would like to sign up for a first match. If theres anything else I need to do let me know please.



Your more likely to get a match if you challenge a particular person, or people. And that match will be sooner if you challenge people that aren't already in the current queue.

Other than that you're all good.


----------



## DreadTalon (Apr 16, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> How come I am not even in the Queue when I request a match against anyone like 3 or 4 times???



I will have a match with you if you are up for it, although it's fine if your looking for a more experienced opponent.


----------

